# Another month, another baby for the May '04 Mamas! ;)



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Okay, Emmalola, this month is yours! (No pressure....







)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Totally happy to be here sharin' the mmf love!

xoxo

P.S. DYING to hear details about Julianna's arrival! And the sibling relationship to date! When you get a chance, Jacquie--sending you much love.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations Jacquie, and welcome Julianna! Beautiful name.

August already??? I feel like I'm stuck in some cruel time warp.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah, it IS August! Good thing I came here to read all the well wishes and smilie art! Emmalola-August is all yours!!!!!!

J slept for 8 hours last night! I'm not taking that as normal. She's just a much more tired baby than G was. And, a sleepy nurser. It was great for me to get that rest though. But, I still feel like I need to nap today, and will! She's peed and pooped and sneezes a lot, so all orifices seem to be functioning. Her nose came out a bit squished, so she's very snuffly when she's not sleeping or nursing. We'll post pics today on the YG, probably.

I'll do a more complete birth story when I have a bit more brain power. However, I'm very glad it's over and glad it was quick. And, I don't feel the need to do it again.

G is taking quite well to his baby sister so far. We'll keep seeing how that goes.

More updates later. Now I'm off to eat breakfast!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

need breakfast. babe woke up too early. why do they always sleep late when we have somewhere to be (yesterday) and get up early when we have nowhere to be?

~claudia


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Darn! Someone beat me to it! LOL. It's probably because I slept in till 7. I still don't feel rested though. Ahh... the joys of pregnancy.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

KK- you totally made me laugh out loud. Hard to believe this is MY MONTH! zoinks! Or at least I'd like this to be my month. With a EDD of Aug 28th, who knows, right?

Jacquie, glad to hear all orifices are in working order. Your sweet little babe. awwwwwww. I also laughed at your comment about how you have no need to do it again.









My babe has his foot jammed way up in my ribcage and it's totally, totally killing me. Breathing, slouching, laying on my side- all painful. I've been putting arnica cream on it, but it's not really helping much. I swear, I have a broken rib in there.

Hapy August, all! August is one of my favorite months because it's monsoon season in the southwest, so we have nice cleansing rainstorms almost every afternoon. Such a treat after hot hot July. Not a bad time to be pregnant.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I LOVED living in IN because the rain was WARM! Something I was totally not accustomed to in Washington. I LOVE warm rain. It's just romantic... and their electrical storms are stunning!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Need coffee. Now.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i just drank a measly half cuppa because it was full strength i made for doug (that 50s housewife thing). it just isn't enough! ha.

my babe is 2 months old today! *sniff* he's not newborny anymore. he's getting gigantic and is really developing head control and more predictable patterns of sleeping and awake times. they change so fast. i just *love* the newborn phase -- enjoy every second of it jacquie!!!

i too feel like birth is empowering in an "i never want to do that again" way







:

i can't wait to see pictures of julianna - does she have G's big beautiful eyes?? does she look similar to G when he was born?

ebin doesn't really look a lot like isaac although he will make some expressions that are exactly like isaac









ebin has his 2 month wbv today. i'm taking isaac along so our ped can look at his burns. i think they're ok but don't look so great after having a bandaid on them. i'm doing no bandaids at home so they air out. i'm still so freaked that that happened and keep thinking about how much worse it could have been







other than that camping was a success. our new giant tent rocks. we camped at a reservoir which was realllllly low and the fishing wasn't great. but there were tons of beautiful wildflowers and we saw a lot of deer. i love deer







we also got to watch a snake catch a frog. then a teenage boy came along and started swinging the snake around and stepping on it and i just about lost it. i hate to think of my boys becoming mean teenagers someday









oy my house is a mess. must.clean.today


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

check out the yahoo group for a link to photos...


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Still awwwwing at the sweet baby pics!! E was a snotty new babe too for a couple days.

Girls looooved taking the kitty to the vet this morning. Got some cute pics of them munching watermelon for lunch....will have to get those up (on the blog at least)....waiting for a call back from the neuro, but really have no idea what to say to her since I'm so frustrated (and exhausted).


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

oh the cuteness of the new baby pics... could i do that again maybe actually possibly? jacquie, you look so peaceful in those pics. and torey so in awe. gabriel so proud.

wow, new babies.

~claudia


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Umm... where's the yahoo group?


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Subbing

My house is painted
Julia is lonely
I crave sugar
I crave another baby
I am waiting for UPS to deliver bike parts

Emmalola - here you go
Jacqueline- we are still basking in your joyfull news


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 
I am waiting for UPS to deliver bike parts

Did you get the xtracycle??? I bought a bike that I can later get the free loader for, but for now I am riding it as is and coveting the xtracycle stuff. Alison is a little irked that I spent the money I did on getting my bike commute ready - still I am toying with getting a babyseat since I will do annabel drop off at day care in a couple of months (but I am in denial that she'll be going to DC so soon and I can't bring myself to imagine it.














:







) Anyway, what did you get in the mail today???


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

ummm... i just realized that annabel and fernie's W are 6 months old today and tomorrow, respectively. sheesh, where is the time going? and my little-y one is going to be one year old in 50ish days... holy crapoley.

must go grocery shopping.

haven't check my mail yet today but will update you when i do, lisa.







:

~claudia


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
haven't check my mail yet today but will update you when i do, lisa.







:









Funny thing is, Alison just called me to say that my new bra just arrived in the mail.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Weeeellll

Long story short, I did get the Townie SUB. The Townie I got at a local bike shop on clearance, and then I ordered the Freeradical and the Peapod bike seat for the back and a pair of footsies.
First I was just going to use a trailer. Then I realized it takes forever to hook up the trailer, get everyone in, and it feels unsafe to me to ride hauling that thing around. Especially compared to the bike seat I already have. And N is totally crushed in it. She is just too tall for it unless she is alone. And it is hard to park. And after 10 minutes the kids get squirelly and the trailer is all over the road. This could of course happen if they are on the back of the bike, but then I can reach them and smack them (JK)














:
So I decided I would get the Freeradical and put it on my own old bike. Then I decided that I would not get anything and DH agreed that I should just go out and ride and I should not need all the extra stuff... Well, when and how can I do that? The kids are always with me!
Then I test rode some bikes and I just liked the Townie the best but again decided I was not worth all the money to hopefully get to a more bike centered lifestyle. Then my sister pointed out that the return on investment in the case of a bike is not the gas you save, but the joy of riding your bike - and being able to do it regardless of having the kids along. And if I waited to have a bike centered lifestyle before buying the bike I would just be frustrated that I couldn't get there because I didn't have the tools to do it.
By the way Lisa, You are welcome to our old bike seat if you want it as a place holder till you get your very own peapod or bobike (for the front of your bike) I like having the little guys on the front of the bike. The seat we have is a very cheapo seat so I would say, get the peapod, which will last, work with the freeradical and meets Dutch safety standards for bike seats. Of course, growing up there I am not sure what that means since I used to ride on cargo racks all the time.
Anyway, all the stuff is at the bike shop and is getting put together and will be ready next week some time.







:
I don't want to wait but I have to.

And that is my mailbox update...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Need coffee. Now.

'Nuff said. I completely understand, girlfriend *gives the secret coffee club handshake*
*which jstar only knows half of*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
oh the cuteness of the new baby pics... could i do that again maybe actually possibly? jacquie, you look so peaceful in those pics. and torey so in awe. gabriel so proud.

wow, new babies.

~claudia

I sense baby pangs!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 
Subbing

My house is painted
Julia is lonely
I crave sugar
I crave another baby
I am waiting for UPS to deliver bike parts

Emmalola - here you go
Jacqueline- we are still basking in your joyfull news

Nuggets, your succinctness makes me want to have you as a coworker. I like your style! Also, more baby pangs. What gives ? Do you guys not remember how very much work it is????







just kiddin--there is no logic to magic baby-human desire.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Baby pangs beyond 3 for me....totally not there. Ready to make DH's V-appt as we speak.







:









coffee....my true craving this pg. I indulge it now and again.







: I already can't wait for a couple years down the road when I can indulge a caffeine habit full-time.

Nothing on the agenda at all for us tomorrow. Well maybe packing, but that's not fun. I'll have to see what ideas C has--she always thinks of something zany.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
see what ideas C has--she always thinks of something zany.

*love* this. Lucky C, to have such a fun mama!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

So I have a deep dark secret about me that no one on here knows... as well as not very many people in real life...

I will share tomorrow after 3 pm PST when I know for sure the outcome of this situation that has taken nearly 7 years...


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Just to make sure I didn't alarm all of you...

It's not THAT big of a deal. Just something a little different than most other people.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sounds exciting, I am staying tuned. Especially, it sounds mega-important to you and something you've been waiting for for a while!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

hmmmm....now i'm curious!!

"and in this corner of the ring we have ebin weighing in at 16 lbs 13 oz" yep. the power of boob!!!!














and he is 26 1/4" long. i'm kicking myself for not keeping all of isaac's measurements in one location because i'd love to compare right about now







:

my agenda this week involves cleaning out our "office" (nook off the kitchen) so i can move our crappy (carpy) little tiny desk and bookcase out and move in the desk and bookcase from my office. the desk is retro and cool and i love it so i'm moving it home. this involves going through oodles of the paperwork that just builds like.....bank statements from 2001. i started this afternoon and found the invoice for our final payment for isaac's birth $666. yep. i decided that one should go in the baby book









i also have my first postpartum client meeting tomorrow at a wastewater treatment plant. i think i'm going to like this new work thing -- work a couple of hours and then come home! i had our babysitter come watch ebin yesterday while i went and prepped for my meeting and packed up my office to move all the carp home. she hasn't watched babies a lot but she did well and he is generally pretty easy.

its a solo bedtime for me tonight because doug went to listen to the dodger game. i hope it is easy because isaac is so tired and ebin is fussing on and off.

i'm really hoping this IS the month for emmalola. because i know that going fully to 42 weeks can realllllllllly try a woman's patience







:


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

OK, I have to wait for the bike and now I have to wait for a very mysterious revelation too.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

oh the intrigue, danile...

~claudia


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Just keepin things interesting...














:


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I'll be the May Mama of the Morning today...

Good morning ladies!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I'll be able to pop on and off for little bits of time today... but no real time to update on anything or hold conversations. Sorry! I will at 3pm or so.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Now is that 3pm est? or do we have to wait for another time zone?

sigh.

All this waiting!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 

Long story short, I did get the Townie SUB...

...By the way Lisa, You are welcome to our old bike seat if you want it...

I tried the townie and I didn't like the "flat foot technology". In theory it's great, but it places the pedals forward which means that there is no way to stand and pedal which I can imagine I will need to do once I carry a load (hell, I need it now to get over the freeway overpass hill). I am used to a no gear coaster bike and standing to pedal up a hill was a common way to get going, but I regret not having the Townie quality and cuteness. I went with a Specialized brand (local!) commuter/hybrid bike that looks more masculine than I wanted although cheaper and more traditionally shaped. I think I will paint it and get a townie front basket as well as the freeradical later (when Alison is feeling less concerned about the bucks). My concern is that with the freeradical it won't fit on my bike rack anymore or on the bus&#8230;still thinking about that issue because my bike-centered lifestyle will still have to involve both at least some of the time.

In the meantime, I would love to try your baby bike seat. I want a peapod, but I only need to transport Annie about half a mile by bike to do the drop off/pick up for day care so the expense may not be justified. If I could try yours then I would be able to see if doing DC drop off by bike would even work. We need to get together IRL anyway - seems silly we are so close to each other and haven't seen each other in years. Let me know if you are up for a meet-up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
So I have a deep dark secret about me that no one on here knows... as well as not very many people in real life...

So mysterious and intriguing&#8230; I will be back to check on this. *Do we get any hints?* You know, it takes 7 years to replace every cell in your body so whatever this is - you aren't the same person as when you started on it (okay, I know I am grossly oversimplifying the 7 year thing, it's so cliché and scientifically inaccurate, but I like it anyway.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
"and in this corner of the ring we have ebin weighing in at 16 lbs 13 oz" yep. the power of boob!!!!

Damn, Annabel is small. We have a check up today so I will update later, but I am guessing she maybe crossed the 13 lbs mark, maybe. Ebin would kick her butt!

Fernitude, how big is W? Have you tried solids with him yet? We're thinking we will this weekend since she is so small and has shown some interest. Not sure&#8230;


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

3 PST....

I'm unsure of how to give this hint... give me an idea and I could probably do that...


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Ooohhh&#8230;Ten Questions&#8230;to be followed by ten more once you answer these:

1.Is it family related?
2.Does it cost money?
3.Does it conflict with who most people think you are?
4.Does it have to do with midwifery?
5.Are you in trouble with the law (or will be once this gets out)?
6.Are you nervous to share this with us?
7.Who else IRL knows about this?
8.Is the 3 pm time arbitrary?
9.Is it twins? Not sure how that would take 7 years, but&#8230;
10.Are you waiting to hear some news at 3pm before you can tell us?


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Ooohhh&#8230;Ten Questions&#8230;to be followed by ten more once you answer these:

1.Is it family related?
2.Does it cost money?
3.Does it conflict with who most people think you are?
4.Does it have to do with midwifery?
5.Are you in trouble with the law (or will be once this gets out)?
6.Are you nervous to share this with us?
7.Who else IRL knows about this?
8.Is the 3 pm time arbitrary?
9.Is it twins? Not sure how that would take 7 years, but&#8230;
10.Are you waiting to hear some news at 3pm before you can tell us?

1.) In a way, I feel it is family related.
2.) Yes, it costs money.
3.) Yes, it conflicts with who most people think I am... but I still feel I am the same person regardless.
4.) No, it has nothing to do with midwifery. In those areas I will not have any secrets on my beliefs/future practices/etc.
5.) Hmmm... I am not currently in trouble... and no I will not be once this is taken care of... but I suppose in some situations this could cause me to be in some trouble with the law.
6.) I'm not as nervous to share this with you, actually more excited. You guys are my awesome MMF and probably the small group of people I feel comfortable about opening up about this to.
7.) A few close family members know about it... but only two know it is being resolved after 7 years.
8.) At this time of the morning I cannot remember what arbitrary means..








9.) No idea if we're having twins... we aren't doing ultrasound.. but I too would be confused as to how 7 years could play into that.
10.) Yes, I am waiting for news at 2:30 pm. and then have to make it home before I can tell any of you.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

That ten was easy. I don't feel it gave it away at all.







You can go ahead and follow up with ten more. I'll go load the dishwasher while I wait.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh, so it's a challenge is it? Anyone else want to ask some questions? Here are a couple more from me:

1.Is it property?
2.Is it plastic surgery/tattoo/body changes related?


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Sex change?

Name change?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

1. is it something health/medical related?
2. are you jumping out of an airplane? (i don't think they'd let you do it pregnant, but i'm having a hard time thinking of anything so i'll keep it.)
3. are you moving to a different state?
4. a different country?
5. adopting a child from a different state?
6. a different country?
7. ooh... does it have something to do with your church?
8. oh, maybe with LLL?
9. hmmm... are you renovating a home?
10. come to think of it, are you buying a home? (or is that just crazy us...
















this is a fun game! this should be a new mmf tradition! weekly surprise announcements of random origin that include a fabulous buildup and ten questions game. *insert random clapping noise*

~claudia


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Sex change?









:

(sorry, i don't mean to be rude if it is... but the idea of that is just funny right now...)








:


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

No to all of Lisa's.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
No to all of Lisa's.

Dang it, I thought I was onto something


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
1. is it something health/medical related?
2. are you jumping out of an airplane? (i don't think they'd let you do it pregnant, but i'm having a hard time thinking of anything so i'll keep it.)
3. are you moving to a different state?
4. a different country?
5. adopting a child from a different state?
6. a different country?
7. ooh... does it have something to do with your church?
8. oh, maybe with LLL?
9. hmmm... are you renovating a home?
10. come to think of it, are you buying a home? (or is that just crazy us...
















this is a fun game! this should be a new mmf tradition! weekly surprise announcements of random origin that include a fabulous buildup and ten questions game. *insert random clapping noise*

~claudia

1.) Hmm.. Health related... possibly mental health as it has to do with something from my past that horribly upset me for this long.
2.) Not jumping out of a plane.
3.) Not moving out of state.
4.) Not moving to a different country.
5.) Not adopting from another state/country.
6.) See above.








7.) I guess it could have something to do with my church's RULES... but I'm not delving into that too deeply. I'll explain that later.
8.) I would crack up laughing if it ever had to do with LLL... although LLL members have been known to do this frequently. (That one will get you thinking..







Where's the evil laughing smiley?







)
9.) Not renovating a home... but that's always been my dream.
10.) Not buying a home... we just bought ours last September.. I would die if I had to move this soon again.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

And FTR,

Just so you ladies know.. I will never be getting a sex change.







I'm perfectly comfortable in the body G-d gave me and I enjoy being a girl almost every moment.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

This is fun.. we should all take turns doing this with something unknown about each of us. It'd be great.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

okay, this is heavy, but perpetrator of abuse is getting prosecuted?


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

No.. although that is in my past- but prosecuted and have a current restraining order. However, that is not this situation.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
8.) I would crack up laughing if it ever had to do with LLL... although LLL members have been known to do this frequently. (That one will get you thinking..







Where's the evil laughing smiley?







)

you may have to explain this later if it is not clearly obvious.









more questions in a few...


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Phew...

Okay, I am out of ideas. Anyone else???

I like the secret-a-week idea, but I can't think of what I would have you all guess about.

I am







: at Alison right now. I came into work early on the hopes that I could leave early (without planning this in advance, just took the gamble that it would work out). I wanted to go to Annie's check up appointment. Well, I am one of five supervisors and three are out today so I have to stay late to cover. She is so pissed. I knew it was a gamble, but she "hates my job" and thinks my sick co-workers are "wastes of space." I think that her expectations about my work are really off-base and it continues to come up in our relationship. She has been pissy about me attending birth meetings or bike commuting because she "would think I would want to spend as much time at home as possible." Freaks me out for when I am attending births and I truly can't tell her when I will be home.

Of course, the countless minutes I have spent online today aren't helping the job situation much either...


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

It will become clearly obvious when I tell you later.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

It's really something simple... but it's a HUGE deal to me. Hopefully it works out the way I'm hoping it will- and I won't have to be embarrassed telling you about it later.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

No ideas Lisa. Are you a student midwife or doula?


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

wanna be both. ALACE trained doula and volunteer breastfeeding peer educator for now. I have an unrelated fulltime job and two small children, so most of my birth work possibilites are just dreams in a five year plan.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Okay... well I'm in college for my RN and Midwifery... I am also a Doula.

It's hard for my DH to deal with the fact that you are almost constantly "on call". Your hours are never definitive.... is this your passion? Have you explained all the reasons this is so important to you? It's just a hard sticky situation I know... I don't really have any advice... just *HUGS* of understanding.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

hey lisa, i've voiced concerns much like alison's to bill. he works 5 miles away, a 10 minute drive at most, and even if he goes in to work early, he still comes home at 630 or 7. i have to be very specific about asking him to be home at 5 or 530 if i have somewhere to be that marek can't or won't go to (doula meetings or LLL (he hates them, for some reason, i think the people-he-only-sees-once-a-month-and-doesn't-know-well factor). and then i am jealous when he goes to play hockey once a week for a 2 hour timeframe because he gets to spend time with adults again. i know he wants to be home with me and the boys but then when he is, he is not always engaged in something with them and then he can get frustrated when they want his attention and he wants to watch tv or look something up on the web or listen to music or be in the garden or whatever. i know it helps me when bill actually says, yes, i want to be at home with you all as much as possible, and then we make some fun plans to hang out or do something all together. it also helps for me to actually hear him say i know it's only 2 hours of hockey but it really means a lot for me to get some exercise each week so i feel better. just some thoughts... take what works, leave what doesn't.

i'm stumped, danile.

tattoo?
piercing?
buying a minivan?
an rv?
a job or some sort?
advocacy?

dude, we gotta wait FIVE MORE HOURS!!!???!!!

just kidding, danile. this is fun.







:


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Still coming up with questions Claudia?


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

That's funny. Your post hit as I was typing my last one.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Five hours for you? Man that's brutal. I go to my appointment in three hours. That's brutal for me. Trust me... my stomach is in knots.

No to all of your questions... although the last four of them are possibilities of things happening soon.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

driver's license test?
inheritance?

Claudia - I was careful when I wrote my rant because the whole time I am fuming about this I am thinking, "I feel like such a husband."







:
The feelings I am having though aren't so much about doing/not doing things outside of the house as they are about her attempts to make me feel guilty about things over which I have no control. I already feel bad that I am missing the appointment so I can babysit bus drivers (trust me on this), so her irritation and condemnation is annoying and unsupportive of me. I understand that she now has to take two kids to an appointment alone when she thought I would be there, but it's not something I can fix even as I am trying to be emotionally supportive for her. She is going to work a little side job tonight and I am solo putting the kids to bed and when she said she wanted to do it I was 100% supportive despite the possible fallout. I feel like she isn't being fair.

I also feel like this isn't the place to hash it out&#8230;off to call the wife.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Bankruptcy getting resolved?? Other than that, I've got nothing....









Lisa---I say that's a topic to face head on now. It won't go away. DH and I have been back and forth on it for the past year and I think finally see eye to eye as to what is/isn't important with regard to work/time/obligations/time for self/etc.

Jess----IIRC, Isaac was in like 6-9 mos stuff before 3 months even. You grow 'em tall, don't ya? I think E is going to be even taller than C. She is almost outgrowing size 5 shoes and C wore that size at 2 years old. I'm just frugally bummed that I'm going to have to buy her all new winter shoes and won't get much more use out of some cyute! See Kai Run shoes I have for her.

We wound up going to "fire truck park" today (see pics on blog) at 9am before it got too dang hot. Then to the bakery, C's favorite place in town to walk to, but way tooooo hot for that lately. Inexplicably, both girls wound up in tears before we left and we decided they must have put some grumpy juice in their respective pastries.

Packing list done, now just to pack it all. blah!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Lisa--we x-posted....have/had a similar dynamic going here. DH perpetually home late from work was a big one for us. Both of us had to give/concede a bit. *hugs* Sounds flusterating.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
I also feel like this isn't the place to hash it out&#8230;off to call the wife.



















and you should really look into getting your name changed to A&L+2 now.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Lisa - big hug. It is the nature of the spousal relationship, husband or wife I think. DH is often home late too. It is dissapoointing for the spouse who is also doinga hard job at home when the help is not there, and I can relate though I realize that what DH does is hard too sometimes and he has his own needs for recreation and so on.
The bike commute may actually save time if you don't need to exersize more, which is what I am hoping. And this is what I am trying to convince DH to do.
I am worried about the flat foot technology too, going up hill, but I will see how I get used to it. I am keeping my old bike just in case. The big thing for me is that my hands and right shoulder tend to hurt after riding my bike a lot and I am hoping this will be better. I have read that it is harder to get the freeradical on a bus, and you need a special car rack I think.

I would love to get together.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 
I would love to get together.

PMing you

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
and you should really look into getting your name changed to A&L+2 now.

I was thinking of something else entirely and I can't settle on it. I want something destinctive and fitting...in the meantime I have something that is neither







Any ideas???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Lisa---I say that's a topic to face head on now. It won't go away. DH and I have been back and forth on it for the past year and I think finally see eye to eye as to what is/isn't important with regard to work/time/obligations/time for self/etc.

I agree, and we do need to work on it. I thought we were at a good place on this actually. We are finding time to get alone time and family time and it's not easy but we have plan/agreement. It's my emotional reaction to her emotional reaction that's tripping me up today.

So, it true husband fashion, I just bought her flowers.

Danile - so, have you gone to your appointment or are we getting close with our questioning and you are avoiding us? I hope it's fabulous news when you get it!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh, i just noticed that I am past the halfway-to-senior point. 500+ posts, baby!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Danile-
1) is it citizenship? Some sort of hearing?
2) Are you getting some test results?
3) Maybe getting the all clear from some old medical condition?

(see, that's the nurse in me. always assuming it's medical.)


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Holy CARP!!! Three pages of posts since last night??? Way to boost the thread's post count, Danile!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
this should be a new mmf tradition! weekly surprise announcements of random origin that include a fabulous buildup and ten questions game. *insert random clapping noise*

Agreed! It's 3:44 pm here and just a little more than two hours to wait. Fingerdrumming smilie needed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
I was thinking of something else entirely and I can't settle on it. I want something destinctive and fitting...in the meantime I have something that is neither







Any ideas???

Have you had any inspiration? Any starting points?

You deserve a







and some serious kudos for the way you're handling the emotional response to an emotional response.

My mom is in town, slowly chipping away at what's left of my sanity. Her latest infraction - she's started reading Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. Without reading any of the other six. And thereby making it impossible for me to reread it right now. *sigh*


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

lisa: no ideas at all. must read back some of your posts and maybe something will strike my fancy...

*drumming fingers in anticipation of danile's sharing*

~claudia


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

:


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Whew! I can't keep up with you guys! But, I know you'll understand, so I won't worry about it!









Danile-can't wait to find out. Very interesting.

Just a bit of time for a little me update...Miss A is keeping us on our toes. Yesterday was tough. From noon till 10 p.m., she wouldn't be happy unless she was on the breast, and even that frustrated her as I think she's waiting for milk to come in. She would get very frustrated and pop off. My nipples were owie and I didn't get a nap! However, she slept a longer stretch at night (7 hours) which I let her do since she was up for such a long time in the daytime. Goal for today was not let this happen again. So, I've been making sure she eats more often...yesterday she was super sleepy all morning and I wasn't persistent, so I think that led to her being super hungry all afternoon and with no real milk yet, she drained me super quick. Today has been better so far. She's eaten more and napped more, and I just got to sleep for one hour! I *think* my milk is on its way, too. I actually saw a dribble of colostrum-colored milk come out of her mouth at one point this a.m., so I wonder if that might be more my milk and less just the golden stuff. I can't remember when this resolved with G, but I do remember a rough night before it arrived.

Okay, ramble done. Besides this little wrinkle, we're doing okay. She was just so fussy for most of yesterday, that I was taken aback. She's such a placid little one in all other ways.

Off to pee and then who knows what's next!

Thinking of you all...


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Have you had any inspiration? Any starting points?

New name ideas:

Something with my first names Lisa Rae (taken I believe), acorns or oaks, mermaids/water, something easy to refer to, such as your name TC which is partially but not entirely your name. I think Maternal Feminist is taken too. I have considered Acorn Lisa (with Slightly Nutty as a senior title). I regularly have gone by Petunia online. I have considered Petunia Rae, but then I would stop going by Lisa here and that seems strange at this point.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacqueline* 
Miss A...

So, you are calling her Annie? Annabel is often called Annie around here. Too cute! I think that you are right to think that the one bad night means that your milk is changing and coming in. My experience is that babies are fussier for a short period in the first week and then cycle into something else for a month or so. I hope you get lots and lots of regenerative rest.









Okay....I am waiting and waiting for the reveal.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Jess----IIRC, Isaac was in like 6-9 mos stuff before 3 months even. You grow 'em tall, don't ya? I think E is going to be even taller than C. She is almost outgrowing size 5 shoes and C wore that size at 2 years old. I'm just frugally bummed that I'm going to have to buy her all new winter shoes and won't get much more use out of some cyute! See Kai Run shoes I have for her.


yep. they're tall ones. i think ebin is taller too and i'm having the same problem. he is fitting some realllllllly cute overalls and outfits that isaac didn't wear until the fall, right now. and it is 90 out. so i think i'm going to miss the window on those dangit.

has anyone else done the rotavirus vax? we did that yesterday. isaac had the rotavirus and it was pretty bad. so far ebin's vax reaction has been REALLY RANK farts. like, they actually stink which he hasn't had before. and i hope he goes poop soon so i can stop worrying about insusception or whatever that intestinal blockage is. (i'm probably just paranoid). he also got the dtap yesterday and fell asleep on my lap during bedtime story time and then slept SIX hours until i woke him up because i couldn't sleep for the boob pain.

i had my meeting today and it went well. and i have been sewing since i got home.....which is just about the first time since ebin was born that i have had the chance. i just came up (out of the basement sewing hidey hole) because ebin woke up and i realized i should pay my mortgage. i sewed a bathroom curtain (go me!). and started a scalloped edge baby blanket in very cute retro pink vintage print fabrics. it's a girly present. i am totally procrastinating 2 contracts i need to review. yuk yuk yuk







:

ok. i'm watching the clock for 3pm pst







because i am terrible at guessing.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i like petunia rae!

and i hope your milk comes in soon for little annie so she can fill her little belly and let her mama sleep. she's probably hungrymongry. i loved your photos btw







what a happy family

whoops...just missed the maillady. i guess this means i can get back to sewing


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Just coming to whine a little bit (maybe take up some of the waiting time?). I'm feeling pretty pissy and down, and I think my first PP AF is on its way (~95% sure I ovulated last night), and I'm definitely chalking some of it up to hormones. But just not feeling a lot of self-confidence right now.

Lots of deep thoughts going on here and I should write a lengthier reply, but I have a bad cold and I'm *cranky*.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

KK.

6 minutes







:


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
6 minutes







:

and counting....


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

danile... oh danile... i have to leave in a few minutes and won't be back til late late and i'm hope-hope-hoping that you will let us know very, very soon...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I think I know what it is!

You gave a child up for adoption 7 years ago and are now being allowed to see him/her?

kk I recently had my first ppaf and I was cranky for about two weeks, had a little spotting, and then she finally dumped! It seemed like it was a long time "almost" coming.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

It will be a little while before I can check in again. I am finding myself worried about Danile now.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Okay- I survived!

Should I tell all now or wait for Claudia?


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Well... I don't see anyone on anyways.. I'll post when I get back home again... Off to go swimming with the boys


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you have to post nowwwwwww!!!!







:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Having my grumpy lil private time with the computer. I should be pulling weeds or taking a walk, but I'm still grumpy. I swear, each time I have a baby, getting AF again is like going through puberty again.

Danile's secret is that she's trying to become a senior member by this afternoon.









I don't want to make other guesses (of a more personal nature), because I'll be embarrassed (by the personal nature) if I'm wrong.

No WAY are Annabel and W 6 mos old. That totally blows my mind.

I like all the bike talk. We picked up T's new bike today. (I feel a little bag about him having a *new* bike, except it was from Grandpa, and it has a lifetime service guarantee, and dude, it isn't going to be new by the time it's L's turn.) I'm hoping it will be a little cooler here, now that it's August. I just haven't been willing to stuff the little ones in the trailer when it's 95.

I haven't done the rotavirus vax, but I've been through hospitalization for rotavirus (with T). I'm not sure how I feel about it. I guess I may skip it.

I dunno if I have anything to add to the partners with work obligation thing beyond adding that it's something that we squabble about now and again, too. It's hard... there are things which they just cannot miss at work, and I suppose it's hard to have the screws put to you by the mama at home and the boss at work. I don't think Americans have great work/family/life balance, but most of our DPs are not in powerful enough positions to squawk about it too much.









Jacquie, my babes seem to have objected to their first bm poops, so watch out for that next.









Juice, my RL friends and I have been talking about how it really seems to be one of those times of the year when relatives visit (in order to DRIVE. YOU. CRAZY.).

At the rate Lisa is going, she'll be a sr. member in 2011.









We just picked up a salvage range which is so much nicer than our decrepit, ancient range.







But I have to clean it. Yuck. The old one will go to scrap metal recycling this weekend.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Dude, tell all *now*. (I crossposted with you.) *I* am here, and that's all that matters.







(My turn to say: it's all about *me*.)














:


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes, and I'm here, too!

And, my milk seems to have come in. Yay!

Off for dinner.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

While I'm here, will someone tell me what happened to my sr. title?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Danile, I daresay you're relishing the suspense, and a) I demand you tell all NOW, and b) I kind of am enjoying the suspense too!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Since you're here... how are *you* doing, Elsanne?


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i have a lot to say about the partner work balance thing too but not a lot of time. i know doug is going through some jealousy about my time at home right now. totally expected. it is more of an emotional response than a logical thing too. ie. he knows being home with a baby is work but he still sees it as being home = fun. and i readily "let" him go watch baseball/go golfing because i know work time is not self-renewing fulfulling time for him. (i don't have any renewing alone adult time right now but i have a pretty low expectation of it with ebin being so young. i *will* need it and start making it happen pretty soon though.)

i think its ok to be cranky









i need to look up these bike things online. is the peapod a thing for babies? we finally got isaac's bike seat on the back of doug's bike and he is putting new tires on my old schwin....but we have no way to do family bike rides right now.

hospitalization with rotavirus is pretty much my fear (ie. the reason i decided to go with it). i know ebin's exposure probability is pretty much 100% with isaac here.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

It's funny... maybe I'm too blase about rotavirus. I realize it can be serious, and dude, I've seen what hospitalization with rotavirus is about, but the possible rxn to the vax is pretty friggin' serious. I guess I see some of the spotty diseases as being a lot more serious. (And yeah, Z has had it too, I think when he was ~20 months or so, roughly same age T had it.) Has Isaac not had it yet?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

kk, someone tried to ddddc you and it wasn't put in properly. sadly, it wasn't me...

danile, DISH!!!! Did it go the right way? and more importantly, WHAT WAS IT?

Jacquie, yay for milk! Don't be surprised if you feel REALLY engorged over the next couple of days.

Gotta run. Fam, ya know.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

KK, you are so sweet for asking. *thousand muahs*

Today has been a great day, very exciting. At rehearsal, i got so "high" off the energy of the dance, the women, the drums, it does amazing things for me. I had some San Miguel Magic moments, where things just flow and people you meet seemingly magically, and somehow you find you have x in common, and whoda thunk...that is the magic of San Miguel. Today I was telling someone about the show and trying to get them to go and they found out that "Billy White" was the oud player, and a friend from Austin knew him and had told her to look him up here in San Miguel, then the next stop to mail a letter, telling person A about the show, a friend, and how Billy White is playing (he is good) and a person whipped around from where they sat at the internet computer and said, I was just trying to email him to find out about the show! blah blah blah...
Pretty wild. And my mother called her estranged brother and ex-best friend after not having spoken with either since the intervention, almost two years ago now.
Then I read on the internet that August is a pretty wild month astrologically, many things moving/changing for the better.

cool!

My drum solo kicked some serious behind today in rehearsal, so I am feeling good about my dancer-ness.

Viet's family is in crisis, which is wild, long story there but sister is in the hospital with a nervous breakdown.

That's the update from San Miguel.

Jacquie I LOVED the photo I could see without registering for Snapfish...need to do so because I want to see them all.!!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

kk---ahem, someone tried to give you a ddddc and perhaps despite attempts to contact a mod, nothing was done to fix it. or that's what a birdie told me.

where is that ##%@#% mercury? retrograde or bad karma or something. DH called to say he had to stay way late at work today so still isn't home and packing only half(ass) done and I am tired and grrrr! and all that. C had two mini-events that freaked me out while we were out at dinner/toysrus.







: at least she is finally asleep now, but good gravy I've had enough.

my brain is fried and I need to mapquest directions before I forget...


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I'm baaaaaaack.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Bare with me... it's going to take me awhile to post the whole story. I'm staying on and will start typing it right now.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

isaac did have the rotavirus and puked out 3 sets of sheets and many towels. i think the vaccine is given in 4 installments so i guess the tradeoff is potential pukies or 4 installments of farts (?). the whole thing wierds me out anyway. i think i might just go with this 1st installment and skip the rest. ebin will probably still get the virus...but maybe it won't be as bad







: i tend to think the vaccines are probably overkill and maybe the first one is enough for say 50% of the population to not get it at all. he still hasn't done a major poop though.

ugh. packing is the worst--the upside is you are going somewhere!!! i had a minor meltdown on friday getting ready for camping. i think my PP anxiety is just about in full swing. i am not feeling _bad_ but i am feeling floaty a lot. sleep deprivation is so swell









danile? danile??????


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

So....

I had a very emotional day today. I conquered a panic attack and tackled a fear that has been running me for seven years.

Seven years ago my best friend was killed. She and I were taking driver's education lessons together and she took her driver's test before me. It was spring break in highschool and she had been staying with me all week. She was recovering from a HORRIBLE breakup of a guy she'd been dating and in love with/engaged for years. (The smut left her for two other girls...







: ) anyhow.. This other guy she'd had a crush on had been taking interest in her recently and asked her out on a date the night she got her license. She asked if it would be okay to "ditch" me and go on the date. I said yes... the next morning she called gushing about it and said she wanted to make a long distance trip with her mom to the other side of the state to visit her twin brother in jail... she wanted to meet up afterwards. I said, "Sure.. go- we'll party later." She died on her way back home, being hit by a semi while merging onto a highway. Her mom survived... and I spent months living with her mother and mourning with her. Emotionally I didn't know if I was going to make it through that one. And I know this sounds weird- but that accident TERRIFIED me about taking my driving test... and for a few years- even driving. I refused to take the test. I know it sounds/is illogical... but dying while/after taking it totally freaked me out. The very thought would literally put me into panic attacks.

But I DID IT!!!! I passed the written first try, then I puked right before the drive test from nerves... literally shook during the entire drive test... but I PASSED!!!! The instructor stopped me halfway through and said, "I can tell you are a good driver- but it seems like something is making you really nervous. Calm down sweetheart (he was an OLD man.. not hitting on me)... you're going to be okay. You're doing fine." When we were done and he gave me my score and stuff he asked what was making me so terribly nervous.. I told him and he said, "You'll be fine. You're going to be okay. Just drive safe."

Anyways mamas... the suspense was cool- we should all play guessing games like that once in a while..







I know it wasn't a big deal at all... but it was a huge deal to me. It was a very hard thing for me to deal with... and it's done. I'm so excited, proud and relieved!

Now hopefully none of you want to smack me for getting you so riled up...


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

C was lucky enough to get rota like 3 times last year! I'm somehow hoping that E didn't get it (I got a big queasy) so maybe she's in the clear? The nurse that runs the playgroup we go to said some kids can be carriers and not get sick, but still get others sick so it's not like you can just avoid the kid w/ the runs/pukies, yk? That is gross nasty stuff. A smell you never ever forget, so I'm guessing those farts are stanky.

gah...should be packing or sleeping or something....


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Danile--- huge hugs! That must have been so hard, but so glad you pushed ahead and made it through.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Awwww Danile I am so sorry about your best friend, that must have been awful. and so proud of you for finally taking the step! Yay you!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

So elsanne... Total question for you...


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

What kind of a dance would you recommend to help heal/empower from that situation. I figured you could give me some wonderful advice on that level. You're such a healing kind of soul.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Wow, Danille - Congratulations on your drivers test! That is awesome and especially since it was such an emotional and scary situation.












































This seems like a bad smilie for passing a drivers test. Don't do this OK?







:







:







:

















































:





















:





















:





















:














I love me some dancing produce.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hmmmm...

Are you inclined to dance? I mean, do you like it? Do you like being told what to do or do you like freestylin' it?


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Either or. I'd like lessons... I kinda just do a white girl wiggle or flop around on my own... When I was skinny I could dirty dance pretty good....


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

What I would do would be to put on some music that reminds me of my best friend, ensure you have the house to yourself and create a space all about your best friend, candles, photos...
And just begin to move to the music, and let tears flow, and think of all the reasons in the world you have to cry, and let it happen.

You have already overcome the huge mental block/obstacle you had associated with it, the driver's test, so this is about just letting it flow so you can move on.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

That sounds beautiful.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

youre so awesome for taking the test. some people would have put it off forever!!! congratulations !





















your friend would be really proud of you


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks.







:


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Danile- that's a HUGE deal. Congratulations.









I am sooooooooooooooooooooo tired but I got a bunch of free strawberries today and I have to cut them up and fridgerate em so they don't go bad before I make jam.

Plus I just read ********6 pages***********and it's only the 2nd.









W has his 6 mo appt next week- I'll keep ya posted.

Much going on in my life but I'll have to write later. Involves: job, W & food, L & preschool, and more FIL drama. August is CHOCK FULL of transition for our family. I just hope it really is for the better- right now I'm dubious.

Nighty night.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

finally able to catch up...

wow, danile! congratulations on passing your driver's test! i'm so sorry about the loss of your friend. i'm sure she is so proud of you, though.

thanks for the fun game to go with the reveal!

off to read a bit more and find out who's leaving so you think you can dance...

jacqueline: i love your line of dancing produce.

~claudia


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Woohoo Danile!!








That's a big deal. Awesome that you did it.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Doing the morning check-in. .. .. Wondering how Renae's vacation in Hawaii is! *sigh* I went to Hawaii once for a tango workshop I was helping organize and it was a blast. It was on the coast but the closest beach was a short, 20 min walk away, and it was a black sand beach (near the volcano on the big island) that was hippie and nudist. Wiiild. I went almost every day. There were not impressive physiques there, it was very middle-aged hippieland. I befriended one of the crustier old hippies and hung out with him and his crew.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, Danile! Congratulations, and wow. What a story. I got all choked up thinking about that day, 7 years ago. But you pushed through and you did it and you're totally superwoman now. Yay!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks everybody! That's why I love ya guys so much!














I didn't intend for it to be such a "hide n seek" game... but it was fun once it started!









When is Renae supposed to get back? Hawaii sounds beautiful right about now..


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Danile, Congrats on your big accomplishment! And it IS a big deal, please don't downplay it. And I'm so sorry about your friend. That must have been beyond difficult. And living with and mourning with her mom must have been a lot for you at that age.









I've also thought of Renae's vacation more than once. I've only been to HI once and it was the same island she is on now - Kauai *swoon*. Best. Vacation. EVER. John and I were action couple (SO unlike us







) and we did a million activities, tons of snorkeling, boats rides, even a helicopter ride over the island. Majestic!!!!! And for the most sentimental of sentimental memories, I actually had my first morning sickness the day before we left there, which led me to take a pg test when I got home and found out I was pg with Mia.









The kids are dancing around to Gwen Stefani's Sweet Escape right now. They love the Woo-Hoo, Wee-Hoo part.









And now they are done with the dancing, so I am done posting.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i watch that video a lot and the song came on in the car the other day. isaac says 'oh we love this song!!'









i've been to MANY exotic beachy places (thailand, malaysia, indonesia, carribean) but NEVER to hawaii. needless to say it is on my life goals list. and i am mucho jealous of renae's trip. i hope they're having a blast.

the reveal game was fun









fiddle - i've been thinking about L starting preschool and i hope the transition isn't too rough. transitions really are BIG at this age. it was a really big deal for isaac to move up a class so i can imagine that starting a program would be even harder. but also hopefully fun for him







and i am leaving for vacation on tuesday. we're back aug 21st so hopefully we can hook up at the end of the month









when does mc sarah beeee return????????

ebin has been back to his poopin self so all is well. he's doing the change from poop all the time to poop once in a while. and those were stanky farts







he slept another 6 hour stretch last night :yahoo: i love this kid!

we have a STANKY BOBCAT joke going on around here because there is a little sniffer exhibit thing at the zoo so kids can smell what a bobcat smells like. isaac thinks it is STANKY!!!!!!!!! (and cracks up every time he yells stanky bobcat)


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

That's so funny Megan! I love Gwen's music too. Your hawaii vacation sounds terribly romantic! Makes me want to go there worse!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey, where did my post from last night go?







It was something like:








:







:




















































































:







: High fives and big hugs Danile! I am so sorry that you had to go through this and I am so happy for you that you PASSED YOUR TEST! Congrats!

I have never been to Hawaii either, jstar. When I go I hope it's just like Megan's trip (without the post trip pregnancy discovery, please).

I am missing mcsarahb too.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

and I noticed you were the smart one who guessed it Lisa! You must have guessed right after I left.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
and I noticed you were the smart one who guessed it Lisa! You must have guessed right after I left.









Yeah, except that I am a public transit supervisor by day and have to deal with a lot of driver's license rigamarole, so I wildly guessed.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Still, good guess!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

my drumming supposed-to-be-may-but-actually-june boy


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Wow, Danile.







Glad that's over--it's a big step.









I think one of my cysts ruptured last night. I'm pretty sure I ovulated Wed. night, and I had similar (but way, way, WAY more intense) pain last night. I'll bet that the functional follicle thingy from the previous day just nudged one (maybe both?) over the edge and made it pop. All the hormonal stuff, plus I've been trying to process some of my emotional blockage stuff.

Fiddle, I was thinking about you a lot yesterday (I've been decluttering, and I found a bunch of old Z medical supplies which I've been trying unsuccessfully to donate) and I was going to ask about L and W (and you, of course).







So update us.

Hey, one of our babysitter flakes turned out not to be a flake (serious illness in the family and she had to get out there quickly). We interviewed her, and she's way more competent than the last one. So we're going to try her out *next* weekend.

Els, in my experience, nude beaches are not about having the perfect physique...

Re rota... someone medical correct me if I'm wrong, but it's my understanding that you can only get *rotavirus* once. (Though perhaps your immunity might wear off in adulthood?) There are plenty of *other* barfing bugs out there to catch, though.

Thinking of Renae (and sandy beaches) and MCSB and anyone else who's MIA.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm so glad you did it Danile! It just proves what a strong and persistant woman you are. I'm proud of you for facing and conquering your fears. I can't imagine how devastating the loss of your friend was.

Jacquie, again, congrats on your new little girl. I saw your photos, and you all are simply blissful. WHat a little beauty!

This week has been a whirlwind of swim lessons, trips to the pool and beach etc. Man, I'm wiped! But it's been lots fo fun, and the girls are enjoying their summer.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
my drumming supposed-to-be-may-but-actually-june boy

I am so giggling, I watched all four videos and Marek looks so grown up! I love his long curly blond hair! and LOVE the drum set. youguys rule as parents. And the Stefan ones!!! Love how at the end of the stefan crawls around one, Bill goes, "Careful, Marek" and his voice goes waaay up saying Marek, and how at the end of the stefan sends email one you say, "crap". It most definitely did not sound like "carp".


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Have youguys seen the documentary, "The Business of Being Born"? I saw it this afternoon and I cried, over and over again, witnessing happy home births and reliving my own...and for the poor babes whose births were not so happy...and the mamas...anyway it is a shocker and a really good movie. The producer is Ricky Lake and the filmmaker has something to do with SAn Miguel, not sure what.

It really moved me.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks all you May moms for your loving support. That's why I love you guys!







:







:

TC- Too cute. Thanks for sharing!

Els- Where did you get your hands on a copy? I've been dying to see that!!!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Hopefully my typing here at work won't wake up W sleepin on the staff bed. I should be asleep too but wanted to update.

J-star: I THINK about getting together with you almost every day. It's the execution part of the plan that's tricky.







Yes, let's shoot for the end of the month. You come back on dh and my anniversary, so it won't be that day.







It's so cool that you live just down the street and are now SAH-ish too (though both of us are still actually working outside the home a bit). It FEELS like it should be easy to get together- it will happen soon.









OK, update:

job: over the past 1.5 years, almost half of the management in our company has been fired/forced to resign due to either incompetence or criminal behavior (imbezzlement).







drop Now the state is closing 3 of our group homes. Dh and I are NOT involved- this group home has a sterling record for all our on-site inspections. However, our new executive director is making big (needed) changes, including moving this group home's clients and staff to a new site, and moving me to a different group home. I totally understand why it doesn't look good for me to be working with dh, even though I've been scrupulous in following the company's nepotism policy. It's just that the policy wasn't strick enough in the first place, which is how some of the bad guys got away with what they did. Still, I am very very sad that this wonderful work sitch is going away, and not sure how we will survive. I can't imagine taking both kids to work with me part time, even with our babysitter, without having dh there to help. I hope I can make the new situation work, but I'm worried. I don't even know where I'm being transferred yet or what my hours will be. I hope it works out.

OK, on to L and preschool. He LOVES his preschool. We had a hard time adjusting to the early mornings, but have a good groove going now. BUT.....everything's changing! The numbers droppped really low just before L started, and the class is being moved to another site and will have all new teachers and some new kids. By the end of the month, L will say goodbye to his routines and his friends both at my work and at his school. It's just not fair.

W and food: W loves solid food! Hooray! This week we've done banana for starters, and it's a huge hit. It's so wierd to have a kid that actually likes to eat from the get-go. Oh, the stinky dipes in my future









FIL drama- hardly worth mentioning. Just that I specifically made a gesture to give him and dh time together at a football game (go Beavs), but it turns out FIL really just wanted to take L to the game, which of course L is too young to really understand or appreciate. Sigh. I am throwing up my hands on this one.

Thinkin of Ms. Sarahbee and Renae, and Jacqueline all snuggled up with her new sweet one.









Night night, mama jammas (is it bad that I say goodnight to ya'll more often than I do my dh?)

OH. THAT REMINDS ME.
I gotta tell ya'll- we have come up with an awesome night-time plan. L sleeps best with someone else in the room. W sleeps best where he can't smell milk. I sleep best in my own space away from rolling babes and crying preschoolers and snoring dh's. Dh sleeps well anywhere as long as he isn't being poked to go into L's room and take care of him. So....I'm now sleeping on an air mattress in L's room, and Dh has the queen w/W in the sidecar crib. Suddenly, everyone is getting plenty of sleep. It's bliss. Or it would be if I would stop typing already and go to bed.









Dh and I are actually getting MORE one-on-one time with this arrangement, because we're more rested and can stay up a wee bit together. Plus we have started dating Tuesday mornings when W is at a sitter and L is in preschool. Tee hee. Dating.

Night night for real this time.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

wow. that was a really long post.

I can just hear my mother telling me to calm down and go to bed already.

OK. nighty night again.

really.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Those sound like some big changes FF. That can be really stressful especially before you know all the details and so on so you can actually make a plan for how it will work.
Those videos were really cute. marek really has his drummin attitude going on.

What fun.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

TC-great videos! Thanks for sharing!

Danile-congrats on going through with your exam. I'm sure that took lots of strength and courage and applaud you.

Fernie-thanks for the updates. You've got a lot going on and are in my thoughts.

I've only got a minute as I think A is waking. I got a 1 1/2 hour nap today, so I'm feeling pretty good. The milk coming in has been a great thing. She's just not as avid an eater as G was. She really wants to eat, but is quite efficient and doesn't feel the need to hang out at the boob like G did. (maybe that's a guy thing







)

yes, we're going with Annie for now. I love the name of Julianna, but it's in honor of several family members (a Julie, Julia, and Jewel) so I don't feel right calling her any of those similar names. Annie gives her her own identity while also having that feminine tie to family. Am I making any sense? I hope so. I'm feeling more tired, but not too bad.

My mom arrived yesterday. She and dh are taking G out to the park for a little while. I don't quite feel ready to go in a car. I mean, things are healing fine, I just kind of enjoy the cocooning aspect of these early days. I have been wanting to get her in a sling, though, and see how that goes. I would like to go up and down the street a couple times!

Okay, off to wake her up. She's such a sleepier babe than G, too.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Jacqueline, just realized both your babes have a birthday on the 31st. V.v. cool!







So happy to read updates, I'm all nostalgic for the baby days...







for milk coming in!

I'll be thinking of L as he goes through so many transitions. Those are especially hard at this age, it seems, so I hope he can adapt. I'm so sorry there's so much up in the air with your job, fern. Nothing like the rug being yanked out from under you.









How;s your cyst pain doing KK? I hope once it burst the pain eased for you. It stinks how you are still dealing with them boogers.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi, everyone! It was quiet here today. Maybe we're all just digesting a little.

Anyway, I just wanted to say hi. Hi!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

*raises head from post-vacation madness*
I'm here! I'm here! I missed you all!









Kauai was incredible, but after doing more in two days in Los Angeles than in an entire week in Hawaii, I realize that I am indeed a City Girl.









More soon. It's almost midnight here. Jetlag. To me, it's more like 9. or 6! Hawaii's time is 6 HOURS from New England. Day-um.

Subscribing, hopefully I will work on catching up tomorrow with that morning cuppa Kona Coffee (







We bought some to bring home with us...I dunno WHAT I will do when we run out!)

I'm a little down, the post-vacation "NOW what do I have to look forward to?!?!" antisocial slump.
I'll get over it.

Have a lovely night, mamas.

And welcome new babies! Julianna is a gorgeous name.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Welcome back, Renae.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't know if it'll work to share this link with others, but I was at BabiesRUs picking up a play&pack the other day (cause he's scooting and getting into stuff at work), and they offered me a free photo shoot.

Let me know if it works.










http://mystudio.kiddiekandids.com/vi...029728Y48HAHW3


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yep, it works, fernie! sooooooooooo cute! i can't figure out who he looks like in those shots... a little like L, but i think he has your smile, or maybe tom's, but i think yours. definitely L and W look a lot alike.

bill is back home. yay! i have forbidden him to ever leave town again for more than 3 days at a time. it was harrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd. even with my dad's help. marek wouldn't accept certain things from my dad, and my dad is soooooooooooo not used to 3 year olds and their reasoning capacities (or lack thereof). anywhoooooss... we have lots of frozen fish in our freezer now. and smoked salmon on the way later this month. woohoo!

beach house things trickling along. will know a little more tomorrow. just hum de dum.

off to attempt to rouse bill from sleeping next to marek after he lay down with him to help him get to sleep...

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Claudia, yummmmmm about the frozen fish.

Fern, those pics are so sweet--time is truly flying by. I have a friend who believes, and she is a rational woman, that time really is picking up speed over the years.

Renae!!! So glad to have you back! Are you sporting a tan on that Mexican skin? I think those two days in LA would have convinced me of the opposite--but then, I never ever have been a big city girl. My biggest guh about the whole mess is traffic and stress. Did you hear the big news about a certain someone on this thread?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

W is awfully cute in those pics. I think he looks a bit like L, but not carbon copy. What do you think?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
Jacqueline, just realized both your babes have a birthday on the 31st. V.v. cool!







So happy to read updates, I'm all nostalgic for the baby days...







for milk coming in!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 

How;s your cyst pain doing KK? I hope once it burst the pain eased for you. It stinks how you are still dealing with them boogers.


I had the same realization this weekend, and I thought I would get to say it first.









The cyst pain is a lot better, actually. Not totally gone, but definitely lessened. I'm almost 100% certain that what happened is that one of them ruptured, I suppose the larger one? In any case, whatever is left is "smaller", causing less pressure and less pain.








It's so weird how well I know this stupid ovary. And it's also weird that only the right one seems to do anything. I know that because of pregnancy and bf'ing, I've only ovulated 3 times in the last four yrs (Z, L, and this last time), and it's all been on the right side. Even T's egg was on the right side. I wonder how things will change once I'm ovulating regularly again?

I'm reading some really hardcare decluttering/get your sh!t together/get more meaning out of your life books (and yeah, even though it might not seem like it's related on the surface, it is). Wow. The one book which is written by a man--It's All Too Much, by Peter Walsh--is so "tell it like it is" that sometimes it's a little painful. It either hits really close to home for me or for one of my parents...

One thing I've decided is that when I'm ready to get rid of something, I'm not going to talk about it--I'm just going to do it! I especially shouldn't talk to anyone who has clutter probs themselves. This weekend, I was trying to talk to my mom about clutter (she is the High Empress of Clutter), explaining some revelations I had, and I mentioned that I was going to get rid of a *box* of little pink hand towels that were my grandmother's (her mil, who she rightly despised). These are not full-sized hand towels for the bathroom--they're those dinky ~7"x10" towels you put out for guests, and frankly, they're just not my cup of tea. My mother actually said, "Well, maybe could you use them in the kitchen?" Um, NO. Sorry I'm ranting here... my mom reads my blog. (Maybe I'll post that rant after she leaves on her vacation later this week.







)

Okay, back to working on the closets.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
One thing I've decided is that when I'm ready to get rid of something, I'm not going to talk about it--I'm just going to do it! I especially shouldn't talk to anyone who has clutter probs themselves. This weekend, I was trying to talk to my mom about clutter (she is the High Empress of Clutter), explaining some revelations I had, and I mentioned that I was going to get rid of a *box* of little pink hand towels that were my grandmother's (her mil, who she rightly despised). These are not full-sized hand towels for the bathroom--they're those dinky ~7"x10" towels you put out for guests, and frankly, they're just not my cup of tea. My mother actually said, "Well, maybe could you use them in the kitchen?" Um, NO. Sorry I'm ranting here... my mom reads my blog. (Maybe I'll post that rant after she leaves on her vacation later this week.







)


I totally hear this. I had somehow inherited some my my husband's grandmother's clothes and handbags and I never used them. Not my cup of tea, so to speak. The handbags in particular- you could tell that they had been really nice once upon a time, but after 75 years of use they were pretty worn out. I took them to the consignment store last week and they were rejected, so I quietly, without announcement, took the lot to the secondhand store and donated them. Maybe they're valuable, probably not, but I just can't bear to have them cluttering up my life any more. I don't need to inherit someone else's burdens, you know?

welcome back, Renae!

fiddle, those photos are adorable.

TC- yay for a freezer full of fish. yum for smokers too!

Oh, mommas. Oh, mommas. I'm about going crazy here with my alcoholic brother. (not the same as the drunken uncle, who is also causing trouble). My brother is bingeing, he's driving drunk, he's showing up at family gatherings hammered, he's calling me at all hours either ranting or raving. I've stopped taking calls from him unless they happen in the middle of the day and I'm not in the middle of something else. It's so hard to have good boundaries with someone you care for. I've decided to stop wasting precious mental energy on him, which also means cutting my mom off from her hours-long processing calls. She calls me and we talk and talk and talk about my brother and his miserable life and I just can't take it any more. This is hard, but I just can't spend the last three-five weeks of this pregnancy managing my brother's life. Carp!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Hey mamas! SOrry I was gone all weekend. We went to the beach and spent a lot of play time with the kids.

Emmalola- I am SOOO sorry to hear about your brother. I don't get the phone calls... but my brother has serious issues VERY similar. His just include a few extra things and 7 wrecked cars (classics included







: ) last year. Just hugs mama... cause I have no advice. I just had to let go of it, as much as it hurt. I can't change the world.









TC- Mmmmmmmmm.... Fish....... Glad to hear your DH is back.

I can't remember everything I just read cuz I just got distracted like 5 times while posting this.. Oh well... Hugs to all-!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

and








for all the May Mamas!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

fernie - those pics are so cute!! i love the nekkid baby on all black. and that really sucks about your job shakeup and L's preschool moving. talk about too much at once







: i hope the job changes still work for you because you have such a good system going it seems.

renae - i'm dying to spend some time in LA...i haven't for years. and i'm a person that LOVES that city...i just don't want to live there. we decided not to do disneyland this summer. my ebin reality check kicked in







in high school i would go down to LA a lot to shop and go to shows (it's ~90 miles from bakerspatch). so i really miss that.

speakin of bakerspatch we're flying to burbank tomorrow and then driving up! eeek. i have a ton of laundry and packing to do. and all the water-the-plants type chores. so here i am drinking coffee









emily - you really don't need that brother stress right before you give birth







: that is such a drag. is there any way to get him into rehab? i'm sure you've all tried. you can't make a grown person make their own changes until they are ready







you also can't reason with someone who is on a drunken rant so you're smart to put limits on the calls you'll take.

you are vERY in tune with your ovaries KK. i have no idea which side my babes came from







i hope your pain is a lot less now. i'm a cluttered person. but trying hard to let go. right now i'm getting rid of a bunch of clothes that never fit me again after isaac was born. i finally reached the realization that my body changed and these perfectly good, perfectly cute clothes just aren't ever going to work again. sucks but it is time to let it go. i'm not back in all my clothes yet from this pregnancy but if i haven't worn it in the last few years...it has to go. (i know that would seem obvious







)

i love the cocooning aspect of the first couple of weeks with new baby too. i really felt like the month of june disappeared because i was so home-centered. it was all about the healing









yay - doug is going to his office right now so i don't have to go. one errand crossed off the list. woo woo. and i ordered a new hotsling and got a PM that it is here! so i can take it on the vacay. it is going to be disgustingly hot in bakersfield though. i don't know how much i'll be wanting to wear the baby. it has been over 100 every day but my sister said it was supposed to be in the 90s by the time we get there. slight relief. my sister is here visiting!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Aaaaannnnndddd the fun keeps coming!







: I am so glad I have like 4 concerts to look forward to, all the way into Sept...because I was really bummed about my vacation ending.

I will post more but right now Rowan and I are going to see the chiro, and then I am leaving him with DH (who is meeting us at the chiro) and going up to see Leah (who seems much, much better from last month!) and seeing the Beastie Boys with her!







I totally forgot I agreed to go with her before my vaca, and she called yesterday and was like "um, I know you feel antisocial but you still want to see the Beasties with me tomorrow night, right?" I was like "OMG! I forgot!" So yeah.
And THEN, we (DH and I, and Leah is meeting us there I think) are going to Warped Tour on Thursday. Yay!
Aaaand, Leah told me she got me a ticket to see Tori Amos sometime in September...I forget when.

AND, Blaqk Audio (a SUPER-hot electronic side project of Davey Havok and Jade Puget, the favorite fangirling subjects of mine for over a year now, AFI...www.blaqkaudio.com) are coming to Boston and NYC in Sept. I am SO going...it's the only thing DH has said I can spend money on for the near future.














Even DH wants to come with me!

So anyway, if the big news was Danile getting her driver's license after 7 years, breaking through an enormous obstacle and basically rocking the world, well, then YES! I read it!!




























(that's NON-alcoholic champagne!







)
And all of you mamas with all your questions made me







I agree, there needs to be a weekly game of like, 20 questions or something. Heehee.

Sex changes and Renae: I admit, I often feel like I'm a hot gay boy trapped in a curvy woman's body...but no one seems to notice.















I loved thoe questions and THAT'S why the thread was so damn long so early into the month! Hahaha!

Okay, gotta go for reals now. Have a great day/evening, everyone.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 

I loved those questions and THAT'S why the thread was so long so early into the month!

Glad you enjoyed it!
















So who's next to volunteer? I'm excited to get to ASK some questions....


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Maybe it could be what concert you HAVEN'T been too before..


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Everybody could think of something about themselves that is kind of secret-ish, that they haven't already divulged in the over three years we've been together, and we could ask yes/no questions to try to uncover it.

I vote: Sherri first!

And actually Renae, I just asked that question to make you wonder what the news could be.







:


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Are you up for it Sherri?...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

everyone! two seconds before the day begins...

fern, love the pics
el,







I am so sorry about your bro. It IS hard to have boundaries with those you really care for. You sound like you're doing the right thing








renae's back! glad you have some fun things on the horizon. post-vacation letdown is tough.

We're heading into two weeks of crazy-good stuff. Thursday DH and I are taking E and going to Chicago. I have a seminar I have to attend, and just taking the baby makes it kind of like a mini-vacation. The girls will stay with my MIL. We're all on the brink between really excited and really apprehensive - we've never been apart this long before. We get home Sunday and then DH and I had the foresight to take next week off. But we'll only be home Monday and Tuesday, before we take the family to Niagara on Wednesday and then Toronto on Thursday for a long weekend. I've never been either place before, so we're excited. It's just a lot of stuff in a short time! But we'll have fun.

Smooches all!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Sounds fun MJ! All those places sound really fun to visit.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Miss Juice,
I love Toronto (I am a Canadian in an American body)! I remember loving the night life there, although maybe not so kid friendly. When I was a kid I went to some museum there and there was a room full of dolls dressed in every girl scout uniform from around the world. It made quite an impression on me for some reason.

So, I am off to bike to work. It still kicks my A$$, but I like it.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh man I wish I could be as energetic to ride a bike to an actual destination. This is not my good week.







: I'm exhausted... sick... and frusterated with my house. The dirtiness of dishes... AND the people in it. I NEED my BIL and his girlfriend+her kid OUT!! More on that later...







:


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Wait...that WAS the news, right? I mean, I might have missed another pregnancy or something!















Sorry, I'm a little slow on the uptake this week. Post-vacation bumout still in effect, you understand.







:
I'll get over it.

The Beastie Boys were rad. Too many jerks getting WAY too drunk (and one ukeed like three seats down from us so we had to leave and sit somewhere else because of the smell







) but the boys gave quite a show! Leah brought me along, gratis, because she didn't want to go alone. Bonus for me, since I'm so poor. Haha.
I heard the very first, debut Blaqk Audio show (which is happening August 30th in SF) sold out in 15 minutes! OMG, I hope I get into the Boston one. Wish me luck! I am such a silly fangirl.
The music is really, REALLY good though; check out their MySpace if you want: www.myspace.com/blaqkaudio









Oh, and Danile, I used to go to SO MANY shows pre-Rowan...and so those two years or so I hardly went when he was first born, and I was trying to navigate this whole Mama insanity (!! Okay, I still am, who am I kidding?







But those early days/months/years were especially challenging) it sort of made me feel like I was losing myself, being unable to keep up with music like I used to. And now, well, I miss a lot of shows, actually, money not being exactly plentiful, not to mention time...it actually bugs me when I hear about other friends of mine who like, go to MULTIPLE shows for one artist, who can drop that kind of cash and just get in their cars and drive to whereever they please...I'm jealous, I think.







I try and make myself feel better by being like "Well, they don't have the responsibilities I do! They don't have a life!" Haha. It's true, but I'm still jealous.









So there are lots of shows I haven't seen!









*sigh* So well, I will have to think up something about me that you can ask 20 questions about! I feel like at some point I've told you everything though.









Rowan is being particularly poopy this morning (I mention going to a movie, he says no. I mention playing at the children's museum, he says no. When I ask HIM what he wants to do, he says "I want to stay here and play"...which means, "I want to stay here and watch a billion Blue's Clues vidoes!







I mean, we just got back from vacation, I guess I gotta understand why he wants to just stay here...but it's hard. I have cleaning to do anyway...







)
So I had better go.







Have a great day, everymama!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Yes that was the news... I'm not sure how I'd manage another pregnancy on TOP of this one..







Although I think Lisa was the one who guessed twins... and that is hopefully NOT true. If they somehow discover that... there goes my homebirth. Last I heard midwives in WA are not allowed to deliver homebirth/birthcenter twins.







:


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh ladies... since I love you so much... I figured I'd share it with you and nobody else...

My







th post!!!!

I'm officially a senior member right? Anyone help me think of senior titles? I can't think of any...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm game to be the next 20 questionee. Just give me some time to think about what my subject will be!









Yay!! for 1000 Danile! I think you got at least 100 of them last week,


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
Yay!! for 1000 Danile! I think you got at least 100 of them last week,
























:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

we're leaving today







:

i love going to shows too. i just looked at myspace and one of my friends is playing the knitting factory tonight in LA. dang those kids squishin my fun







i invited him up to bakersfield so we'll see. i doubt he'll come but he is kinda crazy like that. he's a starving artist type who pretty much lived with us for a while because he was dating our roommate and just showed up and stayed in between tours. i thought he was hilarious and doug thought he was a MOOOOCH. ahh the days before kids.

i haven't gone to any shows this summer. lily allen is the only one i want to go to but i'm sure it is sold out. we're too broke by the time i get tickets and pay $50 or so for the babysitter.

ebin is getting picky about the bottle because he hasn't been having one very often. i'm packing a bottle and handpump so his grandmas can get some feeding in and he can get used to it. he *needs* to because i'm going to be getting my work thing underway when i get back.

i remembered this morning as i was feeding ebin that KK mentioned the rotavirus can only be caught once. a website i read said:

Once an infant has been exposed to rotavirus, it takes approximately 2 days for symptoms to appear. Infants and children develop vomiting and watery diarrhea that may last 3-8 days, and fever and abdominal pain occur frequently. A child may have rotavirus gastroenteritis more than once, because there are many different rotavirus types, but repeat infections tend to be less severe than the original infection.

so i think you can have several bouts of it because rotavirus is a category of viruses. isaac only had one bad episode with the vomiting.

i hear babe awaking. catch ya on the flipside!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Crossing my fingers for ya that Ebin takes to the bottle!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Danile, congrats on the 1000th post!!! Yaaay!







: You have been busy since then! already 26 more!

Emmalola, honey, I do hear you about your bro. I am so, so sorry that's the case, it royally sucks the big honkin wangeroo which I only said to make you smile, but it really does suck and I really can empathize. Addictions really suck the life out of a beautiful soul, and anguish to no end those around them.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Yeah.. I second that. I pretty much always agree with everything the wise Elsanne says though.







Addictions hurt way more people than just the addict. Its a very painful situation and you are in my prayers!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

And, I just noticed how many times I said the word "suck" in that last post, but at least I meant more than just one kind of sucking.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

The morning goddess returns!








For today, anyway!








Elsanne, you crack me up.
EL,









Um, what else...oh yeah!!! Okay, so it seems like since I went out to NY state to meet some fellow AFI fans who I had previously only known online (and had a FANTASTIC weekend with!), I seem to win at life, as they say.
After that weekend, I left for Hawaii. When I got back, I saw the Beastie Boys (GREAT show, btw, though the fans, on the whole, were pretty much dou**ebags (sorry if that term annoys anyone, it makes me







) and then I found out that Blaqk Audio were doing a private listening party in Boston on Friday, so I made it my goal to win tickets to that thing (no, I HAD TO. I honestly don't know what I will say when faced with two of the most gorgeous and talented men I have ever crushed on, men who reduce my 31-year-old self to a silly, dorky, fangirly, melty 16-year-old mess, but given the opportunity to actually MEET them....!!! I had to try!)
So anyway, the Blaqk Audio listening party. The radio station doing the promotion was in Boston and I couldn't pick it up here, only online.
I listened to the station all morning yesterday, until the DJ said to call in for tickets.
So I called in...AND I WON!!!
I never win ANYTHING, mamas, EVER.









On Friday, I am going into Boston with L. (crazy best friend who seems much better since she got out of the hospital--I even have a part-time job cleaning her house for her.







) to hear part of the new album that's coming out Tuesday (which, ahem, I've already heard ALL of!







: I couldn't resist! hey! I was planning on buying it like twice!) and...I get a SIGNED COPY of the new album, and I get to MEET Davey Havok and Jade Puget.
I know, no one but me here knows who these boys are, but OMG you guys, I am BESIDE MYSELF with excitement!
And I STILL don't know what I will say to them.









What's even cuter is that ROWAN is excited for me! He knows who they are, he's an AFI fan (yes! He asks me to play them every day!) and he knows the difference between AFI (where Davey and Jade sing and play guitar, respectively) and Blaqk Audio (where they sing and play synthesizers and keyboards, respectively)







He asked me if he could "come wif you" to meet them! Aww! He's a little young though.








So anyway, that is my most recent "I win at life" moment. Wow. I don't think I will believe it till I'm there. Haha.

Ah, babysitters. I am lucky in that one of my dearest friends and I have a swap going on, and I watch her son every week, twice, and she usually watches Rowan at least once. Right now, it's working for us, who knows what will happen when they get older, or maybe they will just be used to each other and us by then so it'll be okay? I mean, as soon as things got even slightly challenging for raisin mama she cut out on us, but I'm hoping that won't happen with M.
I have missed her (she was on vacation too these past weeks) but she and her son L. are coming out today for a playdate, and Rowan is going to her place tomorrow all day for Warped Tour! They are the only friends of ours that Rowan cannot WAIT to see.

I think we're slooooowwwwlllyyy coming out of jet lag. Last night I actually went to bed BEFORE midnight! And Rowan has been waking up earlier and earlier, whee....







He's up now and I am about to go get him.

I love greeting the day with Kauai coffee though. I will







when I run out.

Jstar, have fun! Good luck getting the little one to take a bottle! Your friend sounds rad, if a little flaky (sometimes those can be fun friends!







And yes, ah, the days of no kids...even though it seems I've had a LOT of activity these past weeks, about 90% has been WITH my little one by my side!







He's such a fantastic traveller though, it's really not been too bad! He was excited to get on every plane, every airport shuttle, the only flight where he was REALLY difficult was the red-eye from Kauai to LA. And *I* was difficult then too so I understand!

Danile, congrats on







!! Woo! Welcome to the madness!
 







I, too, agree with pretty much everything the wise Elsanne says. She's my freakin' hero.









This is a novel, I'm sorry! That's what you get when the morning goddess posts before she's done with her first cuppa coffee!









Later, gators.








Blaqk Audio's WHOLE album is on their myspace: wanna hear it? It's SO sexy! We're allowed to love the sexy still, right?


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

OK, Mamas, I've thought long and hard about a little trivia about myself. It's not really any deep dark secret, more of an interesting tidbit. It's not exactly something I just slip into conversations. So I will reveal my trivia answer Thursday at 12 noon, EST. So let the fun begin!!!

....

Renae! I'm so excited for you! Sounds like a whirlwind of a month! Congrats on the winnings and enjoy!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for the props, Renae, the love goes both ways...I am SOSOSOSO psyched that you won! You be a winnah! Have great amounts of fun. Question: Where does Leah get the money to be the big spendah? Does she, like, work?

Oh boy, Sherri!

Okay:
Here are the rules, just now made up by MOI. Anyone have any probs with them, make up your own rules.
THERE WILL BE TWENTY QUESTIONS ONLY, MAYBE. (Number them, please. Maybe more as group decides.)
THEY WILL BE YES OR NO QUESTIONS.
IF YOU DECIDE TO GUESS WHAT IT IS, YOU MUST ASK FOR PERMISSION (TO QUESTIONEE) BECAUSE IF YOU DO GUESS RIGHT, SHE HAS TO SEND YOU SOMETHING SPECIAL.
IF YOU GUESS WRONG, YOU ARE OUT OF THE GAME.

So here goes!
1) Is it something you did?
2) This thing, does it or its memory bring you joy?


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

For Elsanne: Leah has a job, she's tech support at a company near Boston. She's been there for 2 1/2 years, the company moved last year and paid her very handsomely to move with them.








She has totally been my sugar momma the past year or so (when she's not being insane, that is.







) and well, I know I haven't gotten into it much, just the bad stuff...but mamas, I've known this girl since 1998, when she started dating my ex-boyfriend and he told me "I think you two would get along" and we TOTALLY did. Our relationship has lasted longer than the one either of us had with him!








She and I were talking about stuff the other night, and she says that she feels like Earl (from this show, "My Name is Earl" with Jason Lee...I've never seen it but I know what she's talking about)...apparently, everyone seems to remember the "Bad Earl" and forget that he has a "Good Earl" too...for her, she was talking about work, and I know what she means. I remember the "Good Leah" and I know that her sickness is what brings the "Bad Leah" out...when she is taking care of herself and is properly medicated, I see the "Good Leah". I just hope she sticks around a little longer this time. *sigh*

So anyway, yeah. She is actually going to pay me upwards of $100 a month to clean her house, maybe more. I can do it, I'd rather do it than work for minimum wage in retail, and she'd rather pay someone who needs it than Merry Maids or whatever.
We'll see. We did it once already so hopefully it won't be TOO scary this time around.

I'm bad at 20 questions! Haha! Let's see:

3)Is this something recent, or something that happened Back in The Day?

Thaaaat's all I can think of now. My friend M. will be here soon. Later mamas!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

1) Is it something you did?
2) This thing, does it or its memory bring you joy?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 

3)Is this something recent, or something that happened Back in The Day?


1. Not exactly
2. Yes
3. Happened back in the day


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

4.) Does it have to do with a person?
5.) Does it have to do with a place?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

hey *els,* o rule maker, do we each get 20 questions, or is it 20 questions for the whole bunch of us?

and that doesn't count as a question, folks, 'cause it's not directed at sherri...


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 

and that doesn't count as a question, folks, 'cause it's not directed at sherri...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
4.) Does it have to do with a person?
5.) Does it have to do with a place?

4. no, just has to do with me
5. no


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

what my baby is doing right now


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Claudia,
Oh my goodness, the cuteness!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Aww! AWW!
Claudia, that is SO FREAKIN' CUTE. Heehee.
I think (but Elsanne can correct me!) that she means 20 altogether for the group...because like, 20 questions from each of us? That could get kinda







:

So you guys, call me the biggest nerd EVER, but I am freaking out over what to wear to this listening party thing! We are required to wear all black, obviously not a problem for me, but do I go with black jeans and a black halter top (to show off my wing tattoo!







) or a skirt? Sandals or chucks? Glitter makeup or very understated?? OMG, the decisions.
Okay, so you know what I'm working off here...THIS is what Blaqk Audio look like (Jade's on the left, Davey's on the right. Davey holds a REALLY special place in my heart! *swoon*)...I am going to be faced with this Friday!







:
(not to mention they are beyond talented and I love this music even more than AFI (the other band they're in)...you know you love living my fangirliness out with me!







)

Anyway, don't mind me. I also have Leah asking me what the he!! she's going to wear to both the listening party Friday and Warped Tour tomorrow. Haha.

So Rowan and I had our playdate with my friend M. and her DS L. today, and he wanted ME to go away so he could have M. all to himself!







Aww! She's the one watching him tomorrow so he gets ALL DAY with her and her DS tomorrow, which he can't wait for. Haha.

I have a headache, which lunch did not help. Rowan is theoretically still sleeping so I have some time to rest. Guess I'd better get on that.









(thanks for putting up with me and my dorkiness!







:


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Renae is a dork! But I say, halter, skirt, and sandals with understated make-up.

My question:

Happened under the age of 18?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Lisa, thou didst not number thy question.

Because yes, my idea is 20 total, but really? I think more than 20 is just dandy too.

Renae, I have to say those guys make me go eeeeewww. And all this time I thought Jade was a girl! But I can fully support and appreciate they must be talented artists. I am teasing you, and your fangirliness, which I also heartily encourage.
I vote for SEE the wing tattoo, jeans, and a little bit of glitter.

Claudia, the CUTENESS! I have a memory of Amara doing the exact same thing in the exact same swing...

7) Does it have to do with education directly? (not indirectly, like something happening while you were at college)
8) Is it related to being in the right/wrong place at the right/wrong time? Total happenstance, and you were present?
9) Would you like to relive it?


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Lisa, thou didst not number thy question.

:nana: phssst, you and your rules. I defy you - whatcha gonna do 'bout that??!
__________

So, did I tell you all that when Alison starts teaching again in two weeks we're not going to have the same days off?







:







:










































:












































We couldn't stomach fulltime daycare for Annabel so she'll be going 8:00-2:30 Monday through Wednesday, then home with me Thursday and Friday and home with Alison Saturday and Sunday. Eleanor will proably go to her preschool Monday through Thursday, but I may keep her home some/most Thursdays. I will work 8:00-5:00 Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and 6:00-2:00 Saturday and Sunday. We are planning on doing this for six months only because by then Annabel will theoretically be old enough to go to the same school as Eleanor (which we wholeheartedly love).
Anyone ever work different days than your partner? I know there are few WOHMs here in the MMF, but maybe in the past pre-kids you managed to survive this??? I am scared, so any suggestions for how to stay sane during this time would be appreciated whether you have BTDT or not.

One ray of shining hope, my mom will be coming to stay with us beginning in mid-October for a couple of months. I am not sure how/to what extent we'll use her for childcare. She rocks, but we don't want to impose on her either. I pulled strings to get Thursday/Friday days off so it might not be easy to undo at this point.

Anyway, I just had a warm fuzzy wash over me because I thought of Jacqui's Annie. Aw, new baby love.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Awwwww, annie! thinking about her too, and you Jacquie and wondering how it's all going...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 

Happened under the age of 18?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

7) Does it have to do with education directly? (not indirectly, like something happening while you were at college)
8) Is it related to being in the right/wrong place at the right/wrong time? Total happenstance, and you were present?
9) Would you like to relive it?

6. Not under 18. At 18 for the first time. (It's a two-peat







)
7. Yes
9. I guess so

My vote is for showing off the wings.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Miss Juice,
When I was a kid I went to some museum there and there was a room full of dolls dressed in every girl scout uniform from around the world. It made quite an impression on me for some reason.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sherri, did you not answer #8 for a reason?







:
Come on guys, help me out here! More questions from all 'round!
10) Does it have to do with a celebrity?
11) Did you help someone?
12) Does being 18 have anything to do with it?
13) Would it happen again now?
14) Is it a contest you won or participated in?


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Does it have to do with highschool?
Does it have to do with college?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

15) Did you learn something important from it?
16) Does it have to do with your body?


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Sherri, did you not answer #8 for a reason?







:
Come on guys, help me out here! More questions from all 'round!
10) Does it have to do with a celebrity?
11) Did you help someone?
12) Does being 18 have anything to do with it?
13) Would it happen again now?
14) Is it a contest you won or participated in?

Oops on 8! Answer is no

10. No
11. No
12. No
13. Doubtful
14. No


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

oops! I forgot to number. so mine will be 17 & 18.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I should be showering and getting ready for Warped Tour, but okay!
What number are we on? 16?
Oh well:
16) Was it legal?
17) Did you do it alone?

Sorry if those were asked before...I was pretty sure they were original.

Oh, I'm definitely showing off my wings tomorrow! Davey Havok has HUGE black angel wings tattooed on his back, so any indication that we have *some*thing in common? I won't pass that up!
(says my inner 16-year-old fangirl!







)

I actually spoke on the phone to a fellow AFI fan-friend who got into the listening party they had in Milwaukee yesterday...she told me not to get my hopes up for anything spectacular. I don't, actually, but it was nice to know what she experienced so I don't make it bigger than it is. I mean, no matter how much more connected these rock stars are to their fans than other, bigger rock stars, they ARE still rock stars.








I met Tori Amos a long time ago, and though I only got like 2 minutes with her, and she probably forgot me two minutes after we parted, I remember it, and still cherish the memory! It was wonderful.
It's fun to be a fangirl every so often though! Heehee.

So why is it, mamas, that on a night Rowan REALLY needs to sleep and sleep IN, he wakes like 5 times during the night and is fully awake by 6am???















He is SO going down (for a nap!) at like 11:30.

I am going to be late to Warped because I need to buy tickets to the Blaqk Audio concert at noon. Haha.

Oh, Lisa, I will offer more thoughts soon, but







Sorry the work sitch is going to be difficult.









Have a great day everyone! Gotta go pack up the sunscreen!







Oh, and shower. Showering might be a good idea...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
Does it have to do with highschool?
Does it have to do with college?

Yes and Yes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
15) Did you learn something important from it?
16) Does it have to do with your body?

15 yes
16 yes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 

16) Was it legal? Yes
17) Did you do it alone? Yes


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

19: is it a tattoo?


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

wait... isn't that 20?

Shoot.. when do we find out again??


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 
19: is it a tattoo?


19. No

When do you want to find out? Let me know when you're ready for the big reveal. I'm sure you're all dying to know


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

does it have to do with a pageant?
does it have to do with a scholarship?

(btw, the numbering questions intimidated me. my inner perfectionist, need to win games persona...)

~claudia


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
does it have to do with a pageant?
does it have to do with a scholarship?

(btw, the numbering questions intimidated me. my inner perfectionist, need to win games persona...)

~claudia

No and No


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Does it have to do with graduating?


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

yes to danile


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ooooh! I know! I know! You were valedictorian!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Ooooh! I know! I know! You were valedictorian!

Twice?







Maybe Top of Class?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ooooh, it happened twice? Hm. I didn't get that. So, it had to do with graduation, twice. Hm.

Curiouser and curiouser!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Ooooh, it happened twice? Hm. I didn't get that. So, it had to do with graduation, twice. Hm.

Curiouser and curiouser!

and it has to do with her body...

Maybe nude graduation photos?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oooh, juicier and juicier! This could be good *runs hands together gleefully*


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

that would rock!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Ooooh! I know! I know! You were valedictorian!

DING DING DING DING!!!

Awwww, yeah, elsanne, you found me out!














Now do I get to send you sumthin special?







:

Um, Lisa, I'm totally cracking up about the nude graduation photos. whoooo boy, that so ain't happening.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

YAAAAAYYY! omg, Sherri, were you also a cheerleader? If so, I think I am not quite worthy to be on this board with you.









That's kind of amazing! How/why? Because you were an "all that" kinda student? Tell me more about it!

And why yes, I do believe the rules stated something about me receiving sumthin special....







:







:







:







:


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Random replies from my cluttered brain:

Sherri- you said yes to both high school and college- does that mean you were valedictorian of BOTH???!!!

Renae- I'm lovin your fangirl side. Tee hee. I've never been one, so I'll enjoy it vicariously through you.

Lisa- dh and I work opposite schedules, but have Sunday off together. It IS hard to find time together. Recently we've started dating Tuesday mornings from 8:15 to 10:15 am.







We have made this work for 3 years now, so it IS survivable. (Dh works a 10 to 5 type job, I work W night 4 hrs, then from Fri afternoon to Saturday night).

DH took today off to help with the kids so I could make some progress on my blasted bills. I love that guy.

OK, off to work on finances some more. Blech!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

aw, shucks, guys, I'm feeling all







embarassed now. I wasn't a cheerleader, elsanne!







Both my high school and college classes weren't all that large. About 100 or so graduated from each, so it's not like I was the smartes of thousands. By nature, I'm just a bit of a perfectionist, especially when it came to schoolwork. I never set out to graduate at the top of my class, it just happened, I guess. I was just a good student. If I had to go back to school now, though, there's just no way!

So that's me in a nutshell. Who's next? Els, PM me your address chica.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Are you serious, that you were valedictorian TWICE???? For high school and college? Holy scheit girl. What are you doing, not being CEO of your own corporation?







Wait--you are--your VPs are just two small beautiful girls, that's the only diff--








: fernitude! Did you get your bills paid? Here's the bill sitch here: they deliver them right to your door, for water, and electricity. You go stand in line to pay them (well, Viet does). For gas, well, your tank just runs out so you have to call the truck to come fill it up (I put in about 50 usd every two months for hot water and cooking). For cable, I have to remember every month to go pay it at the company. I have internet cable w/o tv...costs about $38 usd/month.

Just because it's interesting to read about bills in other countries! My elec bill was kind of high versus other months, although still inexpensive, it was about $40 for two months. (yegads, why complain! only when it was about $15 for the two months prior) Water is about $10/month.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

I got it! My bike is here. And so we have delighted in running errands on the bike. Two kids and assorted stuff all over town. I am tired! My legs are worn out. But we had such a fun picnic at the park and put everything on the bike and rode to the park. I will post a picture as soon as I have one.
It is really nice and handles really well so far.
This weekend I will try to get to the park on the hill and see how that works. I will try to go by myself first before I take the bike loaded down with 100 lbs of kids and stuff.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 
I got it! My bike is here.









:
That is so cool! I can't wait to see it. Post pictures soon. Was yours the first one that your bike shop put together? I am finding that shops down here have not heard of it.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Actually the bike store I went to had put it together before, but not on a Townie. One of the guys rides an xtra himself. Most other bike stores had not heard of it.
Whoohoo


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

So I nominate Sherri to nominate the next "mystery Game" contestant..














:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i have entered the blogosphere. see linky in sig.

~c


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Fun blog, Claudia! I liked the nod to mdc...how it has changed the world for so many of us! I can't tell you how happy I was to find it after participating in some other dumb sites.

Much excitement in the property-mgmt sphere: this weekend alone I've almost doubled the # of houses I manage! I got 3 more houses. Agh! Now I really have to get my scheit together!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Way to go Elsanne!

By the way girls... how do you put your blog in your siggy without having the web address visible? You guys all get to call it something cool... I'm just trying to figure that out before I put mine on there.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

danile: to make a link that looks like a word, type in the word(s) you want to use as a link, then select the word (like you're going to cut and paste) then find the button that looks like a globe with a paperclip over it (it says insert link when you mouse-over) and a window opens up. type in or cut and paste the link you want to in that box and hit ok.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

tHERE TC goes, earning her ddddc yet again!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
tHERE TC goes, earning her ddddc yet again!

*insert crazy looking mad laughing smilie here*


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Like this?


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Woohoo!!!







:














:





















:





































I did it! Now I'll have to start posting pics on my blog when I go to my mom's so everyone can finally see what the boys look like!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Alriiiight Danile! Will have to check out your blog later: dirty diaper to be changed and bellydance performance to prepare for.

Three left! It's been quite a summer! I am excited because the dancers & I are really starting to cohese (is that a word?) and amazing, awesome things are happening. It's also been a poop-pot full of work. Using, y'know, that other word for "poop".

Besides all the great stuff, last show someone asked me if I was expecting














:














:














: I was very, very sad about that. Stoopid people. You just don't ask a woman that, ever! Unless she's huge!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Since everyone else is doing it, I will too. Add my blog that is. But there is a picture of the three of us on the super bike on the blog now.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jacqueline, how is it that I did not know you had the two cutest kids in the world besides mine. How did that escape my eagle eye unnoticed? How had I never seen a photo of you before?


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Soooo tired. dog barking in the neighborhood all night. lentil's friend had a mommy-attack at 1:00 in the morning during sleepover. little sleep achieved because she couldn't go back to sleep. Sweets would take her back to bed and try to get her to go back down and as soon as he left the room she'd be back in crying for her mom. "what do I do?" asked sweets. Duh. move her in with the lentil in his room. poor child has coslept her whole life, we can't expect her to sleep alone in a strange house all night. Sweets was way off this time. So sweets moved her bed into the lentil's room and she slept the rest of the night without any problems. (I can understand why he put her in a different room- last time she slept over she talked all night (sleep talking) and kept us all up all night long.) But kids are playing nicely this morning and I may sneak back into bed for a few more zzz's.

I've had a few minor but painful contractions in the past few days, but I don't think they're going to add up to much for awhile. Ask me again in two weeks. My mom keeps asking me if I have a sense of when I'm going to go. Uh, no? Last time I was sure I would go early and I went late and it was totally disappointing. The rule this time? no expectations.

Yay danile, btw! Hooray for getting the siggy you wanted!

Yay for the blog, TC! Welcome to the blogosphere!

soooo tired. but sweets just jumped into the shower without telling me.







: I hate it when he does that. doesn't he KNOW I had plans to go back to bed?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

back from vacation! (missed you guys there, sherri!) off to finish coaxing 400+ pics off the digicam...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
So I nominate Sherri to nominate the next "mystery Game" contestant..














:

OK! I wanna nominate TurboClaudia! I love your blogs Nuggets, TC and Danile!














:

Yay for bikes! That is an awesome setup! I'm so bummed, there are a few places I'd be able to bike, but there aren't any







sidewalks, so I'm not going to ride my bike with my kids on a semi-busy road without sidewalks. I just don't feel safe doing so. So I'm jealous!

Renae-you must fill us in on the weekends fangirliness! I'm waiting with bated breath.

I'm thinkin' thinking of your surprise, elsanne. It'll come to me. (I hope)


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I will tell you all more later, but OMG, I met Davey and Jade and I HUGGED THEM!! *swoon* (is there a fainting smilie here???)
I just recounted the story in GREAT detail for my fellow AFI/Blaqk Audio fangirls, but since most of you dunno who the bleedin' heck I am talking about, most of that drabble will be pretty boring!








And now it's late, heehee.
I will write about it, though, with links to pictures and everything, tomorrow, probably Morning-Goddess early!









Hope you all had a wonderful weekend. Valedictorian, Sherri! Wow! That is so rad.
Eep, I'd better think up something interesting about me that you haven't heard before I get picked, huh? (yet the way I







...







)

Have a great night, everyone!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm BAAAAAA-A-A-A-ACK!







Haven't done much reading. Did skim to see who had babies. Welcome Julianna! Yay, Jacquie! I promise I will catch up with everything else soon.

My last 8 weeks sucked. It was horrible. Sooooo glad to be back home. Looking forward to jumping back in with you guys!

Sarah


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yay! sarah-b is back!

i will have to think on the surprise a bit tonight, so stayed tuned tomorrow morning for more info and reveal time/date.

~claudia


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

There's more I should say, but I'm sick. I've been running a fever off and on since Thurs or Fri, feel really achy. I think I'm going to throw in the towel and see a dr. tomorrow. I was gone last week, too...


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiting, o'goddess o'the morn!









KK, hope you feel better soon. I know it must be bad if you're gonna see a doc!







sorry you're sick.














:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

kk-I am sooo sorry you feel poorly! I hatehatehate being sick and know how little a mama (especially of 3) gets to rest. May your body find homeostasis soon.

Sherri, I am sooo excited! *rubs hands together gleefully*

TC, can't wait to see what you will reveal. hmmmmmm...

Renae, I am so so happy for you that you got to meet not just any ol rock star, but like your FAVES in the world! I can't believe how lucky you are! I want to hear every single detail in excruciating, well, detail.

Jacq, that bike rocks socks. I want one so bad! sherri, I don't think riding on sidewalks would be any easier what with all the driveways and people blocking them (cars) etc. I think a nice wide exercise trail would be the best. Yeah, we'll be seeing one of those here, like, never.

Jacquie, thinking of you and your fam...how's it all going?

xoxo to Fern and how is it going for you?

Here's my question of the day: Sept. 9ish I'm going up to Phoenix to go get my car and drive it back down here. I'm driving through Abq to see my fam and buy bellydance schtuff (phx-abq, 7 hrs) and then down here (24 hrs in two longass days). I do NOT want to take a 14 month old with me, yet the thought of leaving her for about a week total gives me the heebies. WWYD?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Well, I'm off to the dr. L had a fever last night, too, and that was the last straw. I'd really like to get to the bottom of this and feel better. (And *no*, I'm definitely not pregnant.)


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

ok, i've got something for y'all to guess at. it's nothing really outrageous, but like sherri's, just an interesting tidbit about pre-mothering me.

so ask away. reveal will be noon on wednesday. (or maybe earlier if we decide to go to the local macaw sanctuary for a tour...)

~c


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Ug. He says I have a virus, and he says if it's what they've been seeing recently, it will probably last a week or two.







:







: (Dude, I have things to DO.) In order for me to be functional, he says I should take prescription-strength Naproxen (one little tylenol wasn't cutting it... I apparently need about 4x that dose). Like I said, L is sick, too... we finally relented and gave her baby tylenol just now. I'm exhausted, but dh is going to go off to work. Hope I survive the afternoon. I envision lots of reading in bed.

At least I know not to even bother calling the pediatrician (though I like the ped about 10x more than *my* dr.... note to self: find a new dr., so the next time you get sick, you have better options).

FWIW, I think the reason I've gotten sick so frequently in the last year is that I've been kinda lazy about taking my prenatal vitamins (I usually continue them quite faithfully while nursing). When the boys were little, I *never* got sick. I'm putting the jar of vitamins out on the counter...

Okay, I promise my next post won't be all about ME.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Oh yeah, wanted to answer Elsanne's question:

Dude, if I were in your shoes... I'd take Amara with me, unless I could find *rock* *solid* care for her in my absence. Yeah, she'll be a total pain in the butt on the trip, and I assume you will *have* to make modifications to your plans if you take her... ie, it's going to take longer than you want. (Are you taking Sol, too? If so, her presence will help greatly, IMO.) If you don't take her, would that mean you'd be weaning her? Sudden weaning + mama gone for a week = not a fun week for Amara... But I've been accused in the Mainstream World of being too clingy with my kids, so what do I know?


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I would take her with. THings might be more interesting, but she also might be in amazement at all the new places/things to see. I've been pretty surprised on some trips we took with Isaac before.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Question for Claudia:
1.Child or adult at time of secret?

Els- I would take another adult with me rather than leave her if that is feasible. I seem to keep my sh*t together better when I have another adult around.

KK- sorry about the fever sickness! Feel better soon.









Emmalola - I am so gearing up to greet this new baby. Keep us posted!

Yay, MC Sarah B is back in town! When is a good time to call you? - I have been waiting alllll summer.

Nuggets - oh my goodness I want to get the xtracycle set up NOW. Pick a Thursday or Friday in the next month or so and I will come up to visit you with the girls. I liked your blog&#8230;.maybe I need one too.

Guess who has a brand new tooth??? Yes, Annabel. We have had both girls in the same bed room this weekend and she has been soooo fussy. We thought she missed us, but now we're thinking she was in pain from growing teeth. Poor baby.

Having the girls share a room has been a godsend. I love that we have our bedroom to ourselves again (not that we have ehem&#8230;you know). It just feels so relaxing to not have to be completely silent in our room at night or when I get up in the morning. I know MDC is a cosleeping-friendly place, but I just really, really like having a kids room and a grown-up room. Is that so wrong?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Lisa, the day we moved our girls into the same bedroom was a happy, happy day in my life. And they LOVE being together - it's soothing for both of them. Of course, Ethan's still in bed with us and I don't see that ending anytime soon, but I CAN see the light at the end of the tunnel and it makes me happy!

Els, to be honest, I'd do everything in my power to take her with me. And what KK said about sudden weaning/sudden mama absence. That and the fact that I really think it would break your mama heart to be away for so long. I love the idea of taking another adult - would your wife go with? Or will she be caring for miss Sol? A hillion kajillion








- it's gonna be a little rough either way.

Questions for TC -
2) Is this something you are proud of?
3) Was this a defining moment/event, ie something that changed the way you think or who you perceive yourself to be?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! I posted without even telling y'all where we've been! Chicago was great, the seminar was good (I have issues with the seminar-giving-guy) and of course it's good to be home. We're here today and tomorrow, then heading out Wednesday morning for Niagara! Then Toronto and back on Sunday. Crazy, but fun, fun, fun.

Allison is positively cracking us up these days. The things that come out of her mouth! And we're constantly amazed at what she understands, and can process.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Question for Claudia:
1.Child or adult at time of secret?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Questions for TC -
2) Is this something you are proud of?
3) Was this a defining moment/event, ie something that changed the way you think or who you perceive yourself to be?

1. child (actually teenager, but definitely not adult)
2. yes
3. yes


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

off to Seattle for a couple of days mamas.. check back in later..


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Lisa- if Annabel doesn't mind being in the room with her sister then i don't see why it matters anyway. My girls love love love to be in the same room. My mom, when they visited had them set up in seperate rooms and the very first thing Julia pointed out was that she wanted to be in the room with Naomi. And Naomi says -well yeah!







It was no problem and we had the beds switched in no time.

Els- My girls are not fans of the long car ride, so taking them would be harder than leaving them in a way. But with the nursing and young one and sensing a little hesitancy with the care, I would talk another adult into taking about 10 days to make that trip with afternoon and late evening drives so they coincided with naptimes. Then hotel stays with pools and park visits in the afternoon or soemthing like that. Of course, then you have to pay for all the plane tix, hotels etc. If Amara doesn't mind driving I would probably just take her. But I thought you had left her before, or am I wrong?

MCSB- Did you know you wanted to be a midwife before you had Lily or did this come up with birthing etc? Just curious.

TC - 4 Is this school related?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 
TC - 4 Is this school related?

4. yes


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

5. Does it involve a contest/competition of some sort?
6. Was a collaborative effort involved?


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Aww, I'm a bad, BAD morning goddess! Forgive me!
Still trying to get my head around everything. I DID clean the downstairs bathroom this morning though.







Before I even had my coffee! What is UP with that?? OCD, I tell ya.







:
I have yet to put everything back into the bathroom but hey. One thing at a time.

Oh yes, the meeting Blaqk Audio experience (the album is out TODAY! YAY! I already have a signed copy but you know I'm going out to buy another one...there's like 4 different versions out there with extra tracks and such. Damn marketing ploys.







: I will get at least one special copy though.)
God, where do I start? I know everything about these people, which in and of itself solidifies my inner 16-year-old-fangirl status...so I knew that their tour manager, Smith, is Jade's younger brother, and I got to meet and hug him, and there's a cute picture of us that Leah took. He was SUCH a sweetie.
I will try to condense this, because I'm sure not EVERYONE cares but I will tell you that I managed to stay outwardly calm, I don't think I was shaking, but I'm sure my heart was pounding!







And inside, I was freaking the HECK out!







: Heehee.

I ended up babbling about Rowan like the mama I am. What a dork I am, but he had asked to come with me to this, which I thought was SO cute, so since he couldn't come he made them little cards with glitter paint and tiny skeleton stickers. When I went up to Davey and Jade I told them this (Davey said "oh wow!" when I mentioned my *three* year old loved them) and they looked at the cards and Jade said "Look, I got like 7 skeletons and you only got two!" Davey said "yeah, what's going on with that?" or something...and I think I said like, "I dunno, he's 3! I don't question his art" and they both chuckled at that. I know this is super-dorky, but the fact that I got these subdued, kinda tired looking boys who have been doing this non-stop for several weeks (they'd traveled all over the country doing these listening parties; Boston was one of the last ones) to smile even a little bit made my freakin' LIFE.








They put them in their pockets, which made me happy (they could have set them aside for Smith to do...whatever he does with the gifts they always get) and then I got a picture with them both, and when that was done, I asked Jade if I could give him a hug and he was like "sure!" and he gave the cutest awkward-boy hug; you know, where they hardly touch you? Haha, like that. But when I turned to Davey, he leaned in and gave me a REAL hug.
(no, really, we NEED a fainting smilie!!)

Um, so this is the thing; I've met idols before, I met Tori Amos TWICE, which was amazing to me. I kept my cool. I could handle this...the thing is, I think Davey freaking Havok is so blisteringly hot I can hardly stand it.







: I didn't want to hop into bed with Tori Amos! I didn't want to go back on my "one child only!" commitment with Tori!








Yeah, it is SO TOTALLY like that.
So I have committed that hug to memory.







Davey works out; it's common knowledge among his fans, he talks about it a lot. Um, I felt the results of that first-hand, baby!









Okay, I'm gonna stop, because I'm just embarrassing myself now. Basically, the boys were so totally sweet and gracious and I was so honored to have met them.








I also met some VERY young fans who were sweeties; these girls danced with me when we listened to the album, before Jade and Davey came out. It was awesome. I had a really, really good time.
And because Leah could care less about them, she stood off the the side with my camera, snapping as many pictures as she could with the flash off so she wasn't conspicuous. Many of those pictures weren't great; but we got a few good ones. I will put them on the YG, maybe.

So that was it! It was wonderful and I am still totally giddy about it. Haha.

In OTHER news, Rowan had his three-year appointment yesterday, and it was brought home how totally BIG my big kid is! he's a KID!!!







: He stood on the scale for them to weigh and measure him (33lbs, 38 inches tall), he wore a little gown with bears on it and sat on the table all my himself, he let our ped. check him out, he talked to him about how he likes to play and he was just awesome!
(my pediatrician is also so cool...he mentioned that he knew we were deferring the MMR and chicken pox, he didn't even press the issue, and he was just so nice)
We had to do the lead test and I wasn't looking forward to it, but Rowan sat in my lap and I warned him that there would be a little stick and it would hurt for a second, and luckily the woman doing it was FANTASTIC, and he cried just a little, but not until after the needle came out. Delayed reaction, and I think he was more angry at the woman who stuck him than anything else.

Afterwards, we met DH for dinner and smoothies at the "Big Carrot" (Fresh City--it's what he wanted as a post-doctor "treat").

I have no questions for Claudia yet...I have to go back and read what was already asked!

Have a great day, everymama.







Thanks for sticking with my novel!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
5. Does it involve a contest/competition of some sort?
6. Was a collaborative effort involved?

5. yes
6. yes


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Ack...wish I was feeling sharper so I could come up with some follow-up questions. Where be my caffeinated MMF!!??

Renae---that sounds awesome! I would've loved to have met Tori! jealous!

Now at the every 2wks to the mw appts stage....how did that happen???? u/s yesterday showed that the kidneys looked good (yay!) and the little stinker is head up still.

Put the girls down for an early nap/quiet time since we have to leave early to take C to her new private PT eval before music therapy. Thankfully MIL is going to watch E or she'd go nutty from waiting in the world's most boring waiting room for 2.5 hours!

off to posty a quick update over yonder....


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I am useless in 20 questions. I will continue to abstain.









Renae, I'm glad you had so much fun. I'm smiling at your giddiness. I do think that around 3, poof, they turn into children rather than toddlers. Their physical proportions are so much different. When they're 4, though, you'll look back and see that their behavior at 3 is much closer to that of trolls than of real people, though.









I'm feeling a lot better today, and I wish wish wish I had postponed seeing the dr. another day. (I didn't tell y'all that he implied that I had gotten the virus by not washing my hands well when changing L's dipe. Except, *dude*--she got sick from *me*, not the other way around. And dude--my husband's been on vacation the last week, and I have not changed a single diaper in 10 days. And dude--I was a microbiologist... I know the importance of hand washing. I'm just a dumb mommy, what can I say?)

I'm a little embarrassed to report that while I was resting my virus and indulging in my annual viewing of the BBC Pride and Prejudice (I loves me some Jane Austen), dh was completely decluttering the garage. (We're seriously deep in decluttersville, you'd all be proud.) I must be a married woman, because I see the much improved garage as a very romantic gesture.







:














In any case, there's much more room for the things that matter--namely, the bikes, bike trailer, stroller, etc.

This kind of brings me to another admission... I can't believe what CRAP (should I say CARP?) a lot of this stuff is. We're going to try to freecycle, craigslist, recycle, donate, etc as much as possible, but a lot of it is worthless junk. I wish we could just have a grand and glorious yard sale, but I think it would be a waste of time.







:

My neighbor has a scheduled C tomorrow. I'm very excited to hear about (and meet) her new baby, and I'm glad for her that she'll finally be done with being pg in the heat, but ug, I don't envy her the C itself. I don't think I've mentioned this, but all of a sudden, there are ~6 3ish-yr-olds on our street (much turnover from oldsters to young families in the last year or so), and we're going to do some kind of a co-op or playgroup or something. I imagine that initially, we may just be welcoming the neighbor's dd and let her mom (the neighbor) stay home and rest.

Okay, I've nattered on long enough. Time to finish that debacle we call the pantry.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK---you are my decluttering supahstah! I totally need to take a pic for you of the pile of misc. hand-me-down carp that is headed to the thrift store in the next couple weeks. I have to call them and see if they maybe can do a pick-up since we're getting rid of an ugly couch as well. What have you done about toys? I'm ready to go through and cull about 50% and rotating or eventually donating. I swear I'm getting a nesting itch early or something....

and yup, wash those hands dirty mama!







So you're feeling better then?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

new rules! no limit to questions! ask, ask, ask (or i will begin to feel like y'all don't care so much about my deep, dark, mysterious secret surprise...







)

and a little more info to entice...

this is something i was so proud of myself for doing, and it makes me feel really alive, even now. i guess that's the emotional side of me. but interestingly enough, offhanded comments from bill poking fun at me doing this in the past dozen years i've known him/been with him made me very self-conscious about it. this makes me sad.

like literally, i want to cry right now because i love it so much and want to find a way to have it in my life again.

and now my babe is in the cat water bowl...










~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Was it art related?

Science related?

Service related?

and boo hiss on Bill!!!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Still here... nak with cranky feverish toddler.

Toys--that's a sore point... I took a black garbage bag and went through and filled it with stuffed animals, for one. I hate stuffed animals so much... they seem almost like pre-garbage to me. (There are obviously a few beloved ones left behind.) We already rotate toys (ack on the over-generous grandparents). Dh and I are planning to go through and do a serious cull. We donate plasticky/battery-operated toys to the children's wing of the hospital (though a few have remained here... time for them to go!). One thing we're trying to get the nerve to do is to have a serious talk with my parents (esp. my dad and step-mother). I would very seriously like them to consider giving just *one* gift (plus maybe a book, *maybe* an outfit) for birthdays and Christmas. We're just overwhelmed in a sea of junk. The kids' birthdays this year were just out of control, esp. wrt the boxes which arrived from my dad and step-mother. It's to a point where if we availed ourselves of everything they send, there wouldn't be "space" for us to get them anything ourselves.

In Feb, I vowed to fill a closet with stuff to get rid of. This time, we're well on our way to filling our carport (ie, roughly a one-car garage space-ful) with stuff to get rid of. I cannot believe the volume of CARP in our lives.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Did you spearhead the organization of a club or some sort of helpful organization?

Did you put together a band?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Was it art related?

Science related?

Service related?

and boo hiss on Bill!!!

yes.
no.
no.
yes!!! or maybe i should just get over it...???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
Did you spearhead the organization of a club or some sort of helpful organization?

Did you put together a band?

no.
no.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quilting circle?

Dancing of some sort?

Sorry if those have been asked before.







: And DH has been known to make comments about loves/past joys I had and it has made me cry.








And whatever this is, Claudia, I hope you find a way to bring it back into your life!









CARP. I don't even want to talk about it.







: There is WAY too much in our lives too...I should get myself all inspired by this decluttering talk!

Now it's rest time (Rowan) and lunch time (me)!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Play or musical performance?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Mural project?

hmm....


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
Quilting circle?

Dancing of some sort?

no.
no. (although i do love the dance in similar ways)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Play or musical performance?

no. yes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Mural project?

hmm....

no.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Biggest clue so far: she's dying to have it be part of her life again. Hmmmm...art related...

musical related...

Did you play a big fun important role in a school play?

If yes, don't tell us which one (unless we would never guess!)! Let us guess!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Band? First flute or something?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Right, okay. Not a play, but a musical performance. Definitely an instrument. I see her as an air instrument--


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Did you play a big fun important role in a school play?

no. (but that would have been fun... hee hee... not a hint, though)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Band? First flute or something?

no. and no.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Right, okay. Not a play, but a musical performance. Definitely an instrument. I see her as an air instrument--

els, is there a question in there? or are you just ruminating?


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Were you the drum major for your marching band?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
Were you the drum major for your marching band?

no.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
no. (although i do love the dance in similar ways)

n

this little tidbit keeps bugging me. it's a clue....


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Did you sing at a big event, maybe hockey game or something? I'm thinking of something like the national anthem?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Was it an instrument?

Was it your voice?

What did you mean by "you love the dance in similar ways"?

Did it have anything to do with your heritage?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Okay, I feel like my questions are so totally lame.

Okay... Teenager time, defining moment, proud of it, school-related, competition of some sort, collaborative effort, Bill feels the need to make fun of it, art-related (but not science or service related), not the head of an organization, didn't put together a band, not quilting, not dancing, not a play, but *was* a musical performance, not a mural, not a role in a school play, not band/first flute, not drum major....

Was it some sort a musical competition where you were part of a group?
Did you win a prize?
Did you make a special trip in order to be in the competition?
Bill's snarkiness makes me think there is a nerd factor, like maybe a marching band or regular school band factor... (Dude, isn't he an engineer? Kings of nerditude?)


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

did you win the talent show?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Ihavenoideawhatnumberthisis) Did you have a musical solo in a production?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
this little tidbit keeps bugging me. it's a clue....

not so much a clue as an insight i had about "it".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
Did you sing at a big event, maybe hockey game or something? I'm thinking of something like the national anthem?

yes, but not a hockey game. yes, national anthem, but also other things.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Was it an instrument?

Was it your voice?

What did you mean by "you love the dance in similar ways"?

Did it have anything to do with your heritage?

no.
yes.
just that it makes my body feel good, brings me in touch with my emotions and intuition.
no.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Was it some sort a musical competition where you were part of a group?
Did you win a prize?
Did you make a special trip in order to be in the competition?
Bill's snarkiness makes me think there is a nerd factor, like maybe a marching band or regular school band factor... (Dude, isn't he an engineer? Kings of nerditude?)

no.
no.
no.
no nerditude factor, just arrogant bill attitude because he used to, also.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
did you win the talent show?

no.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Ihavenoideawhatnumberthisis) Did you have a musical solo in a production?

no.

so i answered no to kk's question about a competition where i was part of a group, but i was IN a group, just no competition per se we were in. to get INTO the group, however, well, that's another story...

should i keep letting you guess? because y'all have the right idea, just the specifics are not quite there yet...

ok, i will keep letting you guess until tomorrow noon as planned. and i will keep answering questions.

~claudia


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

You were in the choir?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
You were in the choir?

no, well, yes, for half a year, but that wasn't it.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Something about an audition?
I didn't know you sang! And I know what you mean about it getting you in touch with your body, sometimes a line of a song comes out from the belly and I am amazed at how aligned I feel in that moment!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Was it like a regional/community theater production?? So theoretically you *could* get back to performing again, no? And whatever it is, I totally wouldn't just try to 'get over' bill's reaction. I loved playing volleyball in h.s. and have gotten to play here and there in local community leagues in the last couple years and have *looooooved* it.

I'll have to hijack for next ??'s and see if anyone can guess what I hold my h.schools record for.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Coming in late (what else is new?







: ) with a question for TC.

Did you used to yodel?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Something about an audition?
I didn't know you sang! And I know what you mean about it getting you in touch with your body, sometimes a line of a song comes out from the belly and I am amazed at how aligned I feel in that moment!

yes.
and my reaction to some songs is this overwhelming emotion in my throat and i feel like i'm going to cry, i'm so happy and sad and overwhelmed in the moment.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Was it like a regional/community theater production?? So theoretically you *could* get back to performing again, no? And whatever it is, I totally wouldn't just try to 'get over' bill's reaction. I loved playing volleyball in h.s. and have gotten to play here and there in local community leagues in the last couple years and have *looooooved* it.

I'll have to hijack for next ??'s and see if anyone can guess what I hold my h.schools record for.









no, not theater.

and i nominate heather and her high school record for next up.







backatcha...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Coming in late (what else is new?







: ) with a question for TC.

Did you used to yodel?

late is better than never. we miss ya, megan...







: hope you are feeling/doing okay...

and no, but that's a good one.







:

can any of the may mamas yodel?

~claudia


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Hey ladies! Just got back from "vacation" ...







:







:
I'll update later.....

And no I can't yodel.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

The mystery!!! I have no idea what else to ask.
Were you in the chemistry olympics witha singing talent?

No, in case anyone wonders, I never was.

Sometimes notification gets messed up and then I do 't get the email and I am out of the loop just that fast.

Now I have to clean and get going in the day. Naomi is getting Julia breakfast and I had better supervise.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 
The mystery!!! I have no idea what else to ask.
Were you in the chemistry olympics witha singing talent?

nope, but that would have been kind of hilarious.









were any of the may mamas in chemistry olympics (aka science olympiad or the like)?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

L is better, now it's Z's turn to be sick. (Ug. If they're all going to be sick, I'd kinda rather it all be at once.) I'm sure that Z just wasn't washing his hands when he was changing L's dipe, since this bug is not contagious at all. (That's sarcasm toward the dr.--don't worry, he's not changing dipes.) It was a rough night.







: I forecast another day where I feel like I've gotten nothing done.







: (I suppose there *is* value in comforting sick children, though.) We had to cancel a playdate with a friend who used to live here but moved to CA who is back visiting... seemed like it wouldn't be fair to infect her kids so they'll scream in pain in the middle of the night like mine have, especially while they're on vacation.







(Translation: *I* am not sick anymore, so why can't *I* have some fun yet?







)

I give up on the 20 questions. It seems like we're not going to guess the exact details of this one.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

I was the school-wide Science Bowl champion. My biology teacher said that he would challenge the winner to a one-on-one duel. I won. He didn't stand a chance beacause I was faster with the little buzzer thing. Ha! It's the reason I now have a degree in Biology (I thought I would be a HS biology teacher myself one day).

I am feeling less and less sure about this Claudia secret...I thought I had it with the talent show/choir ideas. Could you give us a hint?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

well, it was a "choir" of sorts, but more of a "group". also, there is a preponderance of these "groups" in the small, new england liberal arts colleges, but this was a high school one.

dang, i wish i had some youtube footage...


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Improv???


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I am clueless. But don't want you to reveal yet. Hm. Some kind of singing group common to small liberal arts new england colleges. hm.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Got It!!! The Glee Club! You Were In The Glee Club!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Now that's funny--I all-capped that response and mothering.com changed it.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Too funny....I read your first post and was just coming up with the glee club thing when you replied...

LET'S SEE IF THEY UNCAP ME TOO!

IS SHE RIGHT, CLAUDIA???


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

nope, just you els...


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Improv???

no.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I am clueless. But don't want you to reveal yet. Hm. Some kind of singing group common to small liberal arts new england colleges. hm.

yes, hmmm...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Got It!!! The Glee Club! You Were In The Glee Club!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Too funny....I read your first post and was just coming up with the glee club thing when you replied...

ooh, so close. bill was in the glee club, though.

since els, doesn't want me to reveal quite yet, i will go to the library with the kiddos and then do the full story when i get back.

continue guessing, if you wish.









~claudia


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

barbershop quartet?

jazz group?

a capella group?

What the heck







:

This is making me







:







:







:








:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

sorority something or another???


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Okay.. since I'm back I'll come with my lame guess...

You formed a band in HS and you were the lead singer?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
sorority something or another???

no.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
Okay.. since I'm back I'll come with my lame guess...

You formed a band in HS and you were the lead singer?

no.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
barbershop quartet?

jazz group?

a capella group?

no.
no.
DING DING DING DING DING! YES!

so the story (may be brief because stefan mr. resistant to sleeping in the heat today is starting to wake up)...

our junior high was 7-8-9th grades and the senior high (literally up the hill from the junior high) was 10-11-12th grades. there was an all female a cappella group at the senior high, and i auditioned for it when i was at the end of ninth grade for the following year. it was very intimidating but also totally fun. some of the girls in the group were of the hippie/crunchy sort, while others were of the very prim and proper but most likely with the beers and the weed on occasion. anyway, great group of women.

and i GOT IN!!! it was super fun!

i was in it for the whole 3 years i was in senior high, and we performed at some nursing homes, caroling around town at holiday times, for our yearly variety show and for graduation. oh, and once for homecoming.

my favorite song that we sang was james taylor's lonesome road. it still gives me chills.

i wish i had a recording of some of the stuff we sang.

i desperately wanted to be in an a cappella group in college, but dang, they were seriously competitive at my university. i auditioned first, second and third year and even made it to call backs the last time, but i abandoned it the last year because it was too much heartbreak and i was involved with lots of other exciting things already.

but i still love the a cappella.

questions that i didn't answer? hit me.

~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

oooh, that sounds like so much fun (even for non-musical me), but I don't think I've ever heard a girls' acapella group. That was a tough one! Go, Lisa!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

HOw fun, Claudia! I see absolutely nothing make-fun-of-able about that. Now, being in a GLEE CLUB, there is mega ridicule fodder there.

Very fun! Neato!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

it's not the having been in an a cappella group that he makes fun of. he wanted to be in one at his college, too, and we both love the arrogant singing white boys and the attempting to be percussion chicks white girls mized in with the occasional really, really good vocalists. we own way too many collegiate a cappella recordings. so it's not the group thing he makes fun of. it's the slightly condescending way he looks at me and makes passive aggressive comments about my actual singing voice and when i hit a note slightly sharp or flat or don't remeber a phrase or a word or make it up instead. it's just icky and i don't want it to affect me the way it does, but it does. so i just don't sing in front of him. or marek. or stefan. that makes me sad.







:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

What, pray tell, is a glee club?


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
it's not the having been in an a cappella group that he makes fun of. he wanted to be in one at his college, too, and we both love the arrogant singing white boys and the attempting to be percussion chicks white girls mized in with the occasional really, really good vocalists. we own way too many collegiate a cappella recordings. so it's not the group thing he makes fun of. it's the slightly condescending way he looks at me and makes passive aggressive comments about my actual singing voice and when i hit a note slightly sharp or flat or don't remeber a phrase or a word or make it up instead. it's just icky and i don't want it to affect me the way it does, but it does. so i just don't sing in front of him. or marek. or stefan. that makes me sad.







:

Boo hiss to Bill! I'm sure you sing great. He wouldn't EVEN want to hear me... And making up your own words- I SO DO THAT!! There used to be a commercial in our area for a radio station with people fudging the words to songs they loved but couldn't understand... "Sugar Pie Honey Butt..." Something like that...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
it's the slightly condescending way he looks at me and makes passive aggressive comments about my actual singing voice and when i hit a note slightly sharp or flat or don't remeber a phrase or a word or make it up instead.





















































I just hate the way couples start to do this to each other, instead of like at the beginning, when you could do no wrong in his eyes...


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I came here specifically to ask: Emmalola, how are you doing? I know you'll be telling us if anything baby-wise is going on, just thinking of you as you near your time...







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Let the stalking commence! Especially as you said you'd been having some painful contractions...

keep us posted!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Whew, just read 5 pages.

EL- yes indeed you MUST report. Stalking May Mamas need to know.

Renae- oh my gosh I had SO much fun reading your post about your fangirlyness. Totally made my day to share in your joy. Tee hee. I love that gushy crush feeling.









KK- hope the whole fam is over it soon.

TC- I am glad you are able to hold on to the happy feeling that singing gave you. I hope you will be able to sign for joy around others again some day. I remember telling my mom not to sing along with her Beattle's albums in middle school because she didn't sound "cool" enough, and now L sometimes asks me to stop singing if he doesn't like the song. Blech on people squashing each others' joy! I just tell L that it's my turn to sing, and he has to wait until I'm done with the song. So there. (sticking out tongue).

I'm sure there are other important things happening, but I've plum fergot 'em.

Did I mention that lil 6 mo W is CRAWLING? Comando style, but starting to rock on hands and knees. L didn't crawl till almost 10 months, so this whole "normal" baby thing is totally exciting for me. And W LOVES solid foods. I keep thinking I'm feeding him too much for his solid meals, and then I remember that it's ok to let him follow his own hunger signals. He's only been on solids for 2 weeks, and he already had a not-much-breastmilk poop tonight, full of bananas and applesauce/rice cereal. Crazy!!!

I feel like I've missed important stuff that needs replying to- sorry if I have!

Goodnight, all.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Stalk stalk stalk...

Sorry I've been MIA, folks. Lots of crazy stuff going on around here. I loved catching up with all of you. Lots of thoughts going out to Heather and C, and of course everyone else with the highs and lows of life going on.

We just landed in the middle of a huge thing: the guy who owns the crappy manufactured home next to us decided to offer to sell it to us. Which we OF COURSE want to do (immediate rental property, with tenants we screen, then eventual empty lot next door with huge garden and chickens, goats, maybe a guest yurt!) but it means major money figuring out and talk talk talking with the bank, our potential investors (i.e., parents), etc. Plus the whirlwind of being home after two months away, clogged bathtub, unpacking, paying overdue bills our housesitter forgot to send us, DH deciding Sunday afternoon would be a good time to knock a hole in the front exterior wall and start installing a window we don't have yet, etc., etc. Sheesh. Can't a jet-lagged mama get a little rest?!

ANYWAY. I'm happy to have these things to worry about instead of being in school, at least for another month. The summer weather is awesome and I'm really enjoying being home. Nothing like a crappy summer away to make you appreciate your own home.

So now I guess I should start thinking about my own deep dark secret, for when it's my turn...

Sarah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Sarah! I'm so glad you're back! All that stuff really does sound like a whirlwind...whew...but how exciting about the new property adjacent to yours! Yay!

Fern, I can't believe lil W is 6 months old, let alone crawling! THat is totally early, too! Awwww!

Wakey wakey here with coffee and children making mess.

Talk to me about manners, mama, because I had some rather harsh feedback from a friend about Sol never saying hello or goodbye. So yes, we've begun mega-emphasis on the matter but Viet thinks it's less than unimportant, that in fact it's detrimental, in his mind because we are forcing her to express something she does not feel, that in time she'll start to do it with our example--I dunno. I kind of like conforming to society, it gets me things. Viet doesn't feel the same way, and he doesn't have many friends! lol


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Quickie here- off to an acupuncture appt...

Elsanne- the lentil is also shy about saying hello and goodbye, especially to random strangers who want to make the monkey dance. I figure he's just a little shy, which is totally normal. I don't want to force him to perform for people- that's just not a value I have, so I don't do more than encourage him to say hello to people he should be polite to (elders, relatives, me).

I'm still here. No uterine activity in the past few days, although last night we did finally get down to having a little prostaglandin action for the first time in weeks. It turns out sweets thinks his sperm is so powerful he was deliberately staying away. men.







:

Gotta go get stuck! c'mon, baby!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Els---C doesn't like doing the hello or goodbye thing either. The most I do is talk to her now and again before situations where I'd like her to try and explain the why of it, but whatever happens happens. I also give her the option of just doing a quick wave if she doesn't want to say anything.

Sarah---missed you guys! Sorry the summer sitch was such a pitb. House stuff sounds very, very promising!! Can we come live next door??









Finally got C's V(ideo)EEG scheduled for next Monday/Tuesday and maybe longer at the hospital. Luckily, MIL should be available to watch E during the day. Hope something helpful comes of this!

Starting vitamins not as hard as I thought and not too many side effects so everything crossed!

Emmalola--so excited for the newest little one!!

ferny---wowza!! crawling??? Sounds like he is doing pretty awesome. I marvel at the differences in the girls in the different areas. Now that they're older, E's advanced play skills really seem to help C where she lags. Go, W, go!! When do all L's school changes happen? Job stuff? *hugs*


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Els: In a way, I think Viet's right. I don't like the idea of forcing them against their natures, either. But... I *do* think it's perfectly fine to talk to them about other people's *feelings*, explain that we like to say things like hello, good-bye, thank you, and I'm sorry because it makes people feel better. If they're actually saying the right thing for the right reason, it's better, no? I really worked on this with T when he was around this age, and I think it made a big difference (probably helps that he's kind of sensitive).

Heath, I really hope the test goes well *and* that your mil helps out the way she *should*.
Uh oh, sweets has SPERM. OF. STEEEL!!!!














:


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Uh oh, sweets has SPERM. OF. STEEEL!!!!














:


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Re: manners (hi & bye), Mia is resisting it a lot right now, and I think it has to do with her struggling with transitions. She particularly doesn't like saying goodbye to my mom after she has spent time with her, and I think it's because she doesn't want her to leave. Same with going to bed. If she doesn't want to go to bed, she resists saying goodnight to anyone. John sort of tries to force her to say it, but I am more in the ignore it camp. I think she's just a little kid and it's her way of asserting control in a situation where she doesn't like what is happening. I also don't like forcing her to express affection (hugs, kisses, etc) because I think that sends a bad message, particularly to girls, that they are required to be affectionate even if they dont' want to be.







And of course, John is down with that line of thinking. That's Daddy's Little Girl, after all.







We don't have the problem much with strangers, and I certainly would never force her to talk to someone she doesn't know. In fact, I am fond of a healthy amount of fear of strangers. Not a paranoia of them, but just enough apprehension that she'd prefer to stay close to mama and not say anything. I'd prefer that to a having a child who would talk to anyone, anytime, anywhere. That would make me nervous.

Okay, cutting this short because I'm starving and a beautiful meal of homegrown corn and tomatoes is awaiting me. I LOVE summer produce!

Oh, and I gave an update on my more personal stuff on the YG. Shameless solicitation for hugs.







:


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Megan:



















































Sarahbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee- So glad you're back!









Els- I think what I would do about the hello/goodbye sitch would be determined by _why_ said kiddo wasn't saying it. If I could figure that out.

EL- whew! thanks for the baby-stalker update. I can relax for a lil bit.

HF- has C had to stay overnight in the hospital before? I can't remember. L stayed 3 days to get the tube in at 20 months old. I would imagine it would be a bit easier at 3 years old- since she has the vocabulary to understand a bit more of what's going on. I hope she has a little bit of fun at the novelty, in the midst of all the harder stuff going on. L LOVED the toys, and walking around the halls, (and having visits from the PDX May Mamas and kiddos!). Wow. That brings back memories. I hope the visit produces some GOOD memories for C.

I just paid bills, and didn't pay them late. It's a record for the summer.









oh- almost forgot to add: work sitch- totally up in the air. After a very bad experience today introducing W to one of my possible new co-workers (he doesn't like breeders and says he shouldn't have to hear a crying baby at work), I'm thinking about leaving the company altogether and going back to substitute teaching, and hiring a part-time nanny. Maybe maybe.

L's starting new school/ new teacher in 2 weeks.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for the input on the manners, guys. I have a hard time with this and struggle with my feelings of "less-than" around this wonderful woman. She is amazing and is my former boss and friend of VSA Designs--
In retrospect, I wonder if I don't trip some kind of mama-guilt in her unconsciously because of how I'm doing it vs. how she's doing it (she CIO, nanny at very young age, all day every day 'cause mama's BUSY, all that stuff). It REALLY hurt when she said that, although she is not evil at heart. The way she put it was what stung: something like "when it comes to who you want your kid hanging out with, I don't want X hanging out with kids who don't say hello and goodbye and have manners."

ouuuuuch.

So, taking a little distance from that relationship, obviously.

Harder still because she is the reason why I was able to work from home, she hooked me up with my newest job, etc...I "owe" her a lot, I feel like.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Okay, so maybe I am unreasonably defensive of Elsanne today, but what the F*%%^K is _that_? It makes total sense to me that a CIO, nanny-all-the-time type mom would want her kid to be a polite, unobtrusive, child-robot and therefore only hang out with other such children because to have to actually deal with real children, with real functioning brains and hearts would be too damn much WORK. For goodness sake - that comment says a whole LOT more about her and her kid than it does Sol.

For what it's worth, we remind Eleanor to say hello and goodbye and then just shrug at the other person if she doesn't. We don't speak for her or require her to speak (and certainly NO forced hugs and kisses, if she ain't feeling it, she ain't doing it) Eleanor is much better with actual statements like "thank you for coming to my house to play today" than she is with a simple "hello". We figure, she sees us doing it and she knows what the words mean. She'll use them as tools to social well-being in time if she wants to.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Yes... I am defensive of our MMF too. I think said offender should be put in a timeout herself for having such lack of etiquette!







:


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

I shall have to observe if my kids say hello and goodbye. Hello I think they do, but sometimes J is shy. Goodbye only if someone is leaving us I think. They are fairly good at please and thank you though sometimes need a gentle reminder.
Anyway, if this suddenly seems like a real glaring omission in Sols life you could gently remind her if she wants to say hello, goodbye. I wonder though if this person makes a point of saying hello to Sol. Maybe if they don't acknowledge her first she doesn't feel important enough in their world to create her own wave in it.
And as for mama insecurity, I get my own fair share of that, but once I see where it is coming from or whatever, I can compartmentalize it again.







:
I have some particular issues in that respect but I don't feel up to laying them out right now. Maybe later, as I would rather stick my head iin the sand and go find an ostrich at the zoo today







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

megan: finally read your update over at the yg late, late, late last night. oh mama, my heart is breaking for you and i don't know what else to say other than believe in yourself and i love you as much as a may mama can love another may mama she's known for three years but never met 'cause she lives in a city far, far away (ok, not that far from us pdx-ers, but not just hop in the car down the street). i can't think of anything authetic and profound and possibly meaningful to share, so i will lamely offer my







s and :hags.

els: meant to sound off about the manners thing. with more info about this mama who commented, i'm going to say, ummm... dude, she's three. and i wouldn't want our child hanging out with kids who are FORCED to say hello and goodbye and have manners or kids who are puppy-dogged into saying hello and goodbye and have manners or guilt-tripped or coerced or bribed into saying things they don't mean and don't have any idea what they mean. hrumph and hurmph (initially i wanted to type HRUmph but it came out as HURmph and that sounded better so i put them both).

marek being the hesitant and sometimes shy one he is tends to stare at his feet when in new situations or even in familiar ones with friends, so i have taken to speaking for him in manners situations, like saying thank you for handing him that toy to play with, or can i have a sticker please or whatever. sometimes if i have the opportunity and he's paying attention to me, i explain a little further and say things like "when we see our friends again after a long time, the kind thing to do is say hello because we are happy to see them," or "when someone hands us a toy because they are done playing with it and now you can take a turn, the kind thing to do is to say thank you." i borrowed this phrase from a friend of mine (also my chiropractor) and i use it a lot when explaining why we do some manners things.

kk: hope you are feeling better soon and the sickies pass at your house really, really soon.









jacquie: thinking of you and your sweet little annie...

elola: thinking of you and sending you lots of labor vibes when you are ready for them...









sarah-bee: exciting and stressful stuff for you! welcome back to pdx-land! sorry the summer thing sucked in maine.









fiddley: i miss talking to you. i hope you get the work sitch figured out soon.









thinking of jstar in cali...

and how are you this morning, renae? bill just "had" to tell me something important the other day, and it ended up being that "there's some new band with the lead singer of afi, black something, it's like techno something," and i interrupted him and said it's blaqk audio and i know this because one of our may mamas is a huge fan and went to a listening party and he said, yeah, that's it and that's why i wanted to tell you, for her. huh?







: as if the quintessential thirtysomething fangirl wouldn't already know this...







:

okay, squeaky babe.

i've been in a totally rotten parenting mood lately, yelling entirely too much, utilizing tv entirely too much, blah. must do things differently and soon. i think the root cause is feeling angry and disconnected from bill. haven't been able to schedule another appt with my therapist since early june, and now i want to schedule an appt with her, an appt for a pedi and an appt for a haircut and camouflage... yeah, like any of this is going to happen in the next week. i feel bad for spending significant monies on these things.

because...

we signed the papers!!! closing is tuesday!!! (we won't get the keys until friday because we wouldn't be there anyway and the couple that is living there isn't able to move into their new place until next saturday) oh, and speaking of the couple that lives there, we met them yesterday, at their request but we were excited to meet them, and they are the nicest and most interesting people and they are the original owners and are selling it because they live more than half the year in barcelona teaching english at the university to students who will be teaching english. they are leaving us a photo journal of when the house was built and showed us some of the really special design elements of the house, like a custom design light fixture the builder made and two contemporary stained glass windows a local artist made. we are so excited! i've been reserving the excitement until everything was more official and now it is! yay!

whew, must coax marek to eat breakfast and find something for stefan to eat, too...

~claudia


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

x-posted with 3 other may mamas???!!!??? what's THAT about???!!!???


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Morning, Mamas!

Meg, I wrote you on the YG.

Re: "manners:"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
For what it's worth, we remind Eleanor to say hello and goodbye and then just shrug at the other person if she doesn't. We don't speak for her or require her to speak (and certainly NO forced hugs and kisses, if she ain't feeling it, she ain't doing it)









: (except for the speak for her part).

Lily is pretty good about it. I do often ask her "Can you say goodbye?" Or "Let's tell him thank you" or similar, but if she doesn't want to (which is not that often), I say it for her (not in an "exasperated mama demeaning my child" way, but a modeling sort of way). And we do talk about it occasionally, out of the context of the actual situation, particularly if it's been a hard day with lots of shyness or rudeness or whatever.

Fiddle, sounds like you have a lot on your plate. Hope the job issue resolves soon. I can't believe W is 6 months! Wowee.

My new challenge with Lily is...hitting. Yes, hitting. This is a child who has never hit, never been violent, watches no TV and honestly, I don't know where it's coming from. I would say it's because of the big transitions this summer, but I really don't know. It started while we were at camp. Sometimes it's a "Hey, you're not paying attention to me" kind of hit (so some fault is mine) and sometimes, I'd say usually, it's because we've said no to something and she doesn't like that. Of course it happens more when she's tired or overwhelmed. I am at somewhat of a loss. DH tends to force her to say sorry, and if it happens more than once, he takes her aside and speaks to her, quietly but forcefully, that it is not acceptable. He's getting more than a little irritated, and so am I. Is this just a 3-year-old thing?

Gotta go - family waking up.

Sarah


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sarah--C did that a couple months ago and it has passed so I don't even recall that we did anything per se than the "that's NOT okay" response. Perhaps she's at a developmental point where her emotions are outpacing her verbal expression of them? Hope life settles back down for you all and you have a super cool month of relaxation before school starts again.

TC: that is awesome about the owners and getting to find out more about the house. sorry about the disconnect w/ bill. *hugs*

Without anything on the "to do" list today---I forgot how long the morning til naptime can be!







: tgif!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

oh and elsanne....holy moly does she have some nerve! loved lisa's take on the situation.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

TC- heck yeah, I'll take those laboring vibes now. We're ALL READY. (said with emphasis for the peanut to hear). We're so ready, I'm out the door to go get my freaking oil changed at jiffy lube. bring it on, baby! And hooray on the house! I'm so excited for you.

sarah- the lentil hits occasionally. Not so much now- now he's into throwing, which is almost as frustrating. But we've had to do time-outs for hitting. We take a pretty strong stance on hitting and throwing- they definitely earn him a time-out, without pause. After a time-out, he really doesn't do the behavior again for a loooong time. When I say time-out, I physically take him away from the situation and sit with him for a minute or so while he screams and I'm silent. I tell him we're having a time out for hitting before we sit, and when we get up I repeat that we had a time-out for hitting. We repeat that hitting is not allowed, ever. Throwing is a little more difficult because it's hard to get really upset if he throws paper or something small, you know? Now that I'm thinking about it, I can't remember the last time the lentil hit someone, so I guess the time-out lesson worked. Famous last words, right? Anyway, my point is that we have a zero-tolerance policy for hitting and it seems to have worked. In fact, that's about the only discipline thing that we do that has worked.









elsanne- that lady is wack. and apparently she doesn't know beans about three year olds. freak.

Oh, and in the past three days the lentil has figured out yet another way to drive me completely, completely insane. For awhile he would do this thing- "Mom, can we...." over and over for about 20 minutes, never finishing his thought, and leaving me hostage to his question. Now he's replaced that with "why?" as in
"Eat your breakfast please."
"Why?"
"because you need energy for school today."
"Why?"
"because it's important to be strong and food makes you strong."
"Why?"
"Because your body needs food to grow and think."
"Why?"
"Because the metabolic pathways of a three year old are....." etc. And this will inevitably end with a "Why?" because he's not listening in the first place. I know it's a necessary developmental stage, but it's making me INSANE!







: I hate resorting to "Because I said so" but that seems to be the only way to stop the cycle. GAH!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

EL - wow, you do sound ready!









re: hitting and the like. We also do timeouts but only if Eleanor hurts someone (hitting, kicking the cat, picking up sister by her head when told not to touch said sister). In general, I don't like the idea of withholding attention to gain compliance (which is what I think timeouts basically are), but when it comes to hurting others with a child that has not developed much in the way of empathy, well, it worked for us.

Re:throwing. We have a no throwing anything but balls rule and a child who likes rules. If it's a paper airplane, she comes and asks if it can be "throwded". I am not sure that is replicable to other kids.

Re







hy? Have you tried, "Why do you think?" or "Why do you ask?"


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Re







hy? Have you tried, "Why do you think?" or "Why do you ask?"









:

laboring vibes comin' atcha, elola...





















and a :dusy (because that's what i typed at first and it reminded me of kk's :hag and it really is a dusy/doozy when it comes along







)

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

THanks for the feedback, mamas, it echoes what I've been hearing around and yeah, she's just got her "thing" and places great emphasis on it. Whatevah. I was especially honored to be the protectee by Lisa, thanks for that







:







: I really miss having a partner who does that "protective" thing. I feel so very all alone, woman warrior, rah rah rah, too much of the time and just want to be the damsel in distress sometimes, yknow?


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Els, anytime you need a knight in shining armor you can count on me.

Hey, have you all done a personality type indicator type thingee before? I am an INTJ, what are you?

INTJs are introspective, analytical, determined persons with natural leadership ability. Being reserved, they prefer to stay in the background while leading. Strategic, knowledgable and adaptable, INTJs are talented in bringing ideas from conception to reality. They expect perfection from themselves as well as others and are comfortable with the leadership of another so long as they are competent. INTJs can also be described as decisive, open-minded, self-confident, attentive, theoretical and pragmatic.

http://www.mypersonality.info/personality-types/


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I should reply to more people, but I must go play a game with T:

Just wanted to say that L (though 2 yrs younger than *your* L MCSB







) has been hitting a lot lately, too (I even blogged about it). What I neglected to say in my blog post is that it strikes me as being so ridiculous that whenever she does it, we just start singing, "Mean baby, mean baby, mean baby, mean baby, MEAN BABY!" (Believe me, there's a catchy tune that goes with it.) So I obviously have nothing of value to share with you about hitting...







:

Thinking of many more of you, *will* write more sensibly and supportively (?? is that a word??) later.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

It sounds like Lily is having a hard time expressing what is buggin her in that moment. Maybe she is tired and can't come up with the words, yet as a 3yo is realizing that she can have desires in the world and sometimes gets them and wants to influence that more (typical 3yo stuff expressed poorly by 30yo). Maybe help her by refelcting what she is feeling -you seem frustrated, you wanted ice cream... Not that you have to give in, but then follow up with hitting hurts, use your words say "I am frustrated blah blah blah". This is what I have been trying to do lately but Julia only hits her sister. With Naomi I would usually just say hitting hurts, I don't like it when you hit and if you hit me I no longer want to ...(whatever we were doing at that time) and then change activities, not really ignoring her perse but not really paying attention to her. That worked too. Julia needs above method because her older sister can't bear to not play with her

I am ENFP and forget the implications of that. Generally though E's speak before thinking and are masters of the monologue!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

nuggets: last time i checked, i was ENFP, too. i like keirsey's descriptions of the types best: here's the ENFP Champion. the parts about striving for authenticity and searching out the "truths" are particularly resonant with me.

bill and i are IM'ing from kitchen (me) to 30 feet away home office (bill)... ahh, brings back memories of our first summer together...

~claudia


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
bill and i are IM'ing from kitchen (me) to 30 feet away home office (bill)... ahh, brings back memories of our first summer together...

~claudia

Cute!

I'm an ESFJ... it seems to fit me.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Just rescuing us from page two...

We're doing okay here. Just not able to find much free time to post anything, but I am reading. Naps are tricky here. G doesn't want to take one, and A will take one, of course, but it takes her a while to go down. By the time she's down, G is up, and I really, really need to get a nap! This is just a recent development since my mom left on Thursday. I'll have to figure something out, but I don't have any great solutions right now. Nights aren't awful, but I'm not sleeping really well while A is sleeping. I guess I'm just re-adjusting to the whole sleep thing, but it is a challenge.

A got a runny nose from G, which is tough for a tiny nose-breather like her to deal with. She's gaining weight like a champ though. At our two-week visit yesterday, she's up to 7 lb. 15 oz., (13 oz. gained since birth). Also, my stitches are gone and perineum is healing well.

In other news, I'm an INFJ. Though, I've since taken other personality type indicators that I feel are more descriptive of my real self. But, the INFJ is a good explanation of the ways I act in the world.

I send many good thoughts to all of you...so many of you are going through so many complicated, hard things...and my brain feels inadequate right now to really respond. Know that you are in my thoughts often.









Okay, must really go to bed.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

ENTJ. Don't hate me.







No shocker that I became a teacher.

Worked my butt off this weekend. Exhausted. Need a shower badly.

W is so cute, crawlin across the floor all day, but I had a hissy fit when he didn't go down to sleep when I got home from work. Passed him off to dh in high dudgeon.

Thanks for the update, Jacq! And thanks for the stalker update, EL!







comin your way.

Thinking of you, TC.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

ESFP here: the "entertainer". Hm.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Jacquie, I had the napping problem you describe when Z was born (and T was ~3), and I came up with a solution (out of sheer desperation). I would nurse Z side-lying while reading books to T (T and I were obviously both lying down as well). I would read for at least 30-45 minutes, and then tell him that we had to both lie still and close our eyes for 10-15 minutes (if he wasn't already asleep by then). This would generally do the trick; he was usually asleep by the end of it, and I could sneak away (also, baby surrounded by pillows, peeked in on frequently). I bumped his nap back (later) when he was 3, too... whereas when he was younger, I could get away with a 1 pm or sometimes even earlier nap, by age 3, it was often as late as 3 pm (and yeah, no dire consequences from that for us, though I know that might not be true for everyone). Even if the above process doesn't yield an actual nap, it does allow both of you an opportunity to rest and unwind for a bit.

Myers-Briggs: I'm definitely an I, but I'd say I'm borderline on most of the categories (and I have a hard time answering honestly). I think I'm most likely an INFP, or perhaps an ISFP, or INTP. (I guess the P is probably not in debate, either.) Definitely not an ISTP, though. Jacquie, if you're an INFJ, isn't that the best personality for a minister's wife?









We went on a date last night, and I think we have finally scored a good babysitter (after all the flaky no-shows).







*That* makes me really happy.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Supposedly I'm an INFJ. But I have a really hard time with that kind of test; it seems so random and doesn't allow for "sometimes" and "usually" and overall conditional factors.

I just found out that one of my IRL friends is pregnant with TWINS (natural). She has a just-turned-3-year-old girl already. Wowee and yikes.

I need some grounding right now. Too much going on; I feel at loose ends and like I can't keep a single thought in my head long enough to complete anything. Arrrrrgh.

S.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

on the keirsey questionnaire in his book Please Understand Me II, i looked at how the answers were scored as i was doin the questionnaire and that helped me narrow down the possibilities to two. for bill, who hates doing these type of assessments, i looked at all the descriptions and picked four possibilities for him and then made him read them and he just picked which one he is. i recommend just reading through his descriptions and many times you can eliminate about half of them right away. i have the whole book if anyone wants me to look up more detailed descriptions.

stefan's been having tough nights of sleep lately. waking up at 4am and screaming bloody murder, playing with the blankets, not wanting to nurse anymore, not wanting to rock to sleep, or rocking to sleep but then when i go to lay down with him, he wakes up. hates rocking with bill, bill's back aches when he walks around with him for more than two minutes, so he just resorts to the car-sleep induction method, which is probabky not the safest when he is only half awake at 4am. just waiting for a break in this crazy new sleep pattern.

~claudia


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

What the heck is going on here? It's a sad, sad day when *I* am the morning goddess!!!








:







:







:

Ladies, it is a beautiful day here at my house. Do you know why? Because today is the first day of school for Sultan!!!! He is up and out of the house until nearly 3:00!!! Woot! I was starting to feel bad for him - we don't leave him home alone so he's been having to schlep around with me and the little kids for several weeks now, and doing little kid activities (library, park, gramma and granpa's house for hours on end) had to be getting old. And on a sentimental note, I can sort of hardly believe it - he's in HIGH SCHOOL now. I've been living with John since he was a mere 4 yrs old. Wow.

Happy, Sunny Monday's to everyone! I expect everyone to be cheery and shiny today. Heck, if _I_ can pull it off, so can you!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Meg- congrats on the freedom and relieved child!







I can't wait for Dom's preschool to start. Not that I want to "get rid of him"... it's that he's so excited and I can't wait for him to get those experiences there. We'll see how it goes one week into it though...


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Different situation entirely, but I was coming to report that today is T's first day of first grade.







: Sigh. I will miss him. Z will start preschool after Labor Day.

In other news, we're finally having the falling down sections of our fence replaced, and the guy we've worked with on stuff like this in the past has a different crew this time, and it's been very







: for me. I'm pretty close to asking if we can have a different set of guys doing the work.

And in other other news, Z has gotten a few mosquito bites lately, and he seems to be allergic to them (they get big and purple and he scratches them way too much). As a result, the impetigo is back, and I cannot remember for the life of me where the prescription antibiotic cream for the lesions went... it's not where we keep the rest of the medications/prescription stuff (on a high shelf in the cool dark pantry), so I'm going to have to search for it. This needs to get cleared up pronto or we will have no social life.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

kk--impetigo story--when I was in college, I went to Mexico and had a reaction to some paba sunscreen on my face. It was a horrible reaction--and I thought it was a rash of some kind, quien sabe, it started to crust over and I thought it was a big cold sore, anyway it kept growing and growing and getting REALLY CRUSTY and gross because it was untreated, ending up crusting over my entire mouth area so I could not open my mouth to eat, and drank from a straw...it was horrible. and REALLY gross. Finally the docs figured out what it was and treated it, and it went away--but those weeks I barely went to class, I kept hiding my face, I was truly gross...I got a couple Ds that quarter because I didn't go to class. It was awful. The docs were not looking for impetigo in a college age person; that really surprised them.

My daughter is NOT going to school this year, at least so far--I am a little sad about it but not really. It's a money issue for me, and also because the girls actually play together now and the baby would be very, very bored alone at home. Congratulations on your first's first day of first grade! Ickle Firsties!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Aww, first days of school. Yay and happy for everyone. Big milestones.

Ick- impetigo. The lentil got his first itchy, irritating bug bites this weekend and I'm gonna watch him like a hawk now!

So no baby today. I woke up at 3:00 with regular crampy contractions, every few minutes for about a half an hour, but then they went away. (and left me wiiiide awake for the next 30 minutes trying to convince myself to go back to sleep while I could!) Meanwhile, the baby is so low I feel like I have to poop all the time. Woo! glamorous. But i had a great midwife appt this morning and seem to be inching slowly toward babytime. Baby's dropped as much as it could, losing weight, nauseous all the time, feel like crap. I'm ready for this to happen! But at the same time, a little freaked out, because childbirth hurts, yo!

meg- so glad you get a little sultan-free time. that must be a relief for everyone. dang- high school. I don't know what I'd do with a teenager in the house. I need another 10 years to get used to that idea. props to you!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

more labor vibes comin' atcha, EL...























~claudia


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

*pokes head in*









Love you all!









I've been trying not to be on the internet as much. You know how it is. And we've been really busy. And Rowan, well, Rowan's insane.














:









I will try and catch up soon. Wait, did someone say labor vibes??























There ya go!









MMF!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Totally "pendiente" on EL's possible baby-ness....


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

what does "pendiente" mean? i could go look it up, i suppose, but gah, i'm too lazy right now.

and renae: marek is crazy-making lately, like right now, he's telling me "i need. more. cherries." [referring to cherry flavored dots candies he got in his goody bag from a birthday party this week, even though he just had 3 of them and that's enough for me]

gah.

more labor vibes for EL...























~claudia


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Els--my own crusty college story: I burned my wrist (to the point of large blisters) in my oven. I put some vitamin E oil on it, and I had a massive allergic reaction to the vit E oil. My entire ARM looked literally like oatmeal (because of the hives on top of hives on top of hives). I'm pretty cautious with topical stuff now as a result. Impetigo is pretty disgusting, though. At least I wasn't oozing. You were.









Z is actually one of the only 3 yr olds on our street who *is* going to preschool this year (co-op, 2 mornings a week... not a big deal), which is part of the reason we're working on setting up our 3 yr old playgroup. I think at 3, "socializing" is more important than "preschool", so I wouldn't sweat it. If Sol is getting regular playing in, she's doing all she needs to do...

EL, I think slow and easy (emphasis on EASY) doesn't sound too bad. Keep resting...

L had her 15 mo. WCC (late) today, and her weight/growth is lagging, and I'm a bit worried. She seems a little behind in language stuff (# words, receptive language, etc.), and the [email protected]$$ NP (I scheduled late and her regular ped was totally booked, so I took what I could get) mentioned the word autism. WTF. Lady, I'm a little concerned, but *that* is not my concern at all. L is *very* social in very appropriate ways, for one thing. Anyway, I'm pissed, but I'm not even worried about *that*; I'm worried about the stuff Z's old OT and I talked about when she evaluated L last spring. Looks like it's time to call her up and schedule a reevaluation (she was going to do one around this time, anyway). I haven't mentioned it, but feeding L has been a real challenge, though different from the challenges Z faced at this age.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh geez, KK. That is just no fair. And how annoying for the NP to just throw out the A word. That determination takes a major amount of evaluation to reach- you just don't throw that word around at unsuspecting parents. Fortunately, you know WAY more about what's happening developmentally, thanks to your own observation and the consult with the OT. I'm sorry you have to make an appt, but glad you already have good people lined up.

EL-






























TC- oooooohh. No sleep. Just hate that. It makes everything else harder to deal with. Hope you get some more soon.

Sarah- I hope you had a good, peaceful day today.









Congrats Danile and all those whose kiddos are heading off to school today, esp. Megan!!!!!!

Els- wow. that is one crazy set of events- sunscreen to major ooze and D's.

We are in this beautiful vibe- kids sleeping well, enough time in the evenings to get stuff done, kids getting along great, me enjoying my time with them and with dh. I wish it could go on like this forever. I wish my job sitch wasn't so up in the air, and about to change our lives and comfy routine.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Great to hear about the good groove, Fernitude. Those moments are what parenting's all about! The good memories!

KK-I find that highly irksome that the NP would just throw that out during a visit. I am sorry you are struggling with feeding L as that's about the last thing you need!
I had to grin when you taunted me about oozing. Yes, I was, and it was absolutely horrible! No dates for me! EEEEWWWWW. And ftr, your mocking will only return more of the same, whenever I get a chance! bwa ha ha ha! *smooch*


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Morning, mamas.

Fiddlefern, thanks so much for the call yesterday. I didn't get it until late afternoon - thanks, DH, dear







- but it made me smile when I did hear it. It was a fine day. Lots of errands in the car, but Lily was a champ, and I got some stuff done. Still more to do, of course.









Emmalola, I'm thinking about you, in several different potential scenarios depending on the exact location of your second child, but in all of them you are calm and peaceful and strong.

I'm off to do postpartum rounds for my first call shift since early June. Eeeek. Wish me luck!

Sarah


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

McSarahB- I can't WAIT till I can do what you are doing! Still more prereq's needed under my belt.

EL- MAJOR labor vibes to you... although part of me is stalking to see if they are really needed anymore...







:

TC- Sleep vibes for you and your whole family so you can get some rest!!

I'm having a bad day guys. We don't have the best of credit, and job wise this last year has been very hard on us as we put our investments into getting our certification to teach Bradley Method Childbirth Classes... So I know on paper we don't look like a good bet... but our car broke down yesterday. DH was on the freeway coming home from work and it just shut off and wouldn't even turn back over. He said it just made a hummmm noise. Our car has been a source of anger multiple times- it's virtually been a lemon for us... but we just needed it to work for two more months until we could have enough to put down on a new car that will fit all of us plus a baby that our credit wouldn't matter. I cried so hard last night. I just feel like we're screwed. DH relies on a car to work... his job is driving around doctors and driving to doctors offices all day long.







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

We're home from the hosp. EEG=normal=no answers=







: blah.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

To Heather and Megan and Danile:























To Emmalola:









To all


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

we made a surprise visit to fernie and fam this afternoon on our way back from play time at the park with other mdc mama friends, and we had a super fun time. W is super cute and crawling... umm, dude! he's 6.5 months old! at first i thought he looks more like L looks NOW, but then i saw some old photos of L at around the same age, and i thought it was W! so they look a lot alike, only W is the chubbier version.









oh, and a little birdie told me it's fernie's wedding anniversary today. eight years. they even got a sitter for W, L is going to visit grandpa, and they are having a date.







: and







:

EL: how YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO do-in'?

els: still wondering about "pendiente"... you're gonna make me look it up, aren't cha?

KK: grr on the a-word dropping. and if you care to recount (here or on the yg), what specifically is going on with the L eating situation? i will check your blog for more details in case i just missed it...

danile: sorry about the bad-day having.

i'm feeling very with it organizationally the past few days. i even asked a friend about making reservations for a special polar express christmas train experience out in the gorge for december since they were sold out last year before thanksgiving when i checked.

oh, and i got a call from the title company just after 11am this morning that...

the beach house is officially ours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:







:







:







:







:







:




























:







:







:























~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

back from vacay and i've only read this page. this will probably be a quick post as we're waiting for pizza. our house stinks like dog but YAY it's nice to be home.

we were out of cell phone and intraweb access territory for a week. it was glorious and made me twitchy at the same time







talk about remote. we had a 4 hour drive and then a plane ride today. the boys did well though even though ebin pooped on the plane and there wasn't a changing table in the bathroom. wtf??? i thought all planes had the ones that flipped down over the teeny toilet. but no, you have to balance the baby on the potty and hold him by one leg while you try not to cover the bathroom in yellow mustard poo









awesome about the beach house claudia









happy anniversary fernitude!!!!!!

emmalola - i gotta say the pain of childbirth is far too fresh in my memory and it does hurt, yo. but it's so great to be un-pregnant and have a sweet sweet sleepy newborn in your arms. you'll be awesome!

i'll try and catch up with all the goings-on


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sorry TC I forgot to answer about pendiente! Which, ftr EL, I still am.

It's roughly translated to "pending" as in, waiting with bated breath for.

smoochie boochies everybody and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY FERNLET!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

So am I the only one sitting and drumming my fingers thinking this must have been it for EL?

Aww... new baby smell... mmmm


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

I was just thinking the same thing!






































Happy Anniversary, Fiddle!

TC, sooooooo envious of the beach house! You are too cool for school. Enjoy!

Danile, major bummer about the car! I'm so sorry for you guys. I really hope something works out. Thinking of you.

jstar, nope, no changing tables on airplanes. BTDT. Ew.

KK, how are the crusties at your house? Getting better, I hope.

HF, I am totally irked for you that you still have no Dx. What is wrong with those people?







:

Long, hot day here. I'm doing okay-ish, pulling myself together, getting ready to make some serious changes. Just. You. Wait.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Long, hot day here. I'm doing okay-ish, pulling myself together, getting ready to make some serious changes. Just. You. Wait.

I just want you to know that I am cheering you on in whatever direction this takes you.







and more power to you!

Annabel has been at daycare for increasing hours this week (2 hours Monday, 4 hours yesterday, 6 hours today). We think she is doing as well as we can expect. She is napping there (unswaddled!) and took some bottle yesterday, but she is also crying a lot. One of the teachers thought she was comforting Alison when she said, "Hey, guess what? She smiled at me a little bit today!" Which crushed us because she smiles at anyone, anything, and nothing when she is with us all day.







We like the place - three kids with two teachers - and they are willing to do whatever we ask of them in our crunchy ways. They sling, cloth diaper, glass-bottled breastmilk etc, for us - but they think we are completly STRANGE. They keep saying things like, "did you always use the cloth?" and "where did you buy glass bottles?" and why? why? why? to everything. They thought it was totally bizarre that we did not want them to feed Annie solids. We are probably going to have them start though because she loves it and maybe they will have better luck with it than the bottle. I can't wait to give them ice cubes of homemade baby food!
















for EL in case she needs the light of our love right now. I figure she's either in labor or in an overwhelmed and can't update us place so either way, love and







to you, EL.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Oooh, and congrats to you Claudia! I am so excited that you closed on the beach house.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

here i am, not cleaning my house










i got isaac off to a field trip where they are taking the MAX TRAIN to some fountains. mighty exciting stuff. and ebin is still sleeping. luckily doug is getting off to work late today so i didn't have to roust the baby for getting isaac off to school.

i did some catch-up reading. claudia's a singer! sarahbee is going to have a double lot!! (hopefully!)

els- did you decide what to do with amara and your trip? i left isaac for 36 hours at that age and that was a fine experience. he was perfectly happy with a very trusty friend...i missed him though! i can see how you would not want to put her through the torture of the loooong drives though. having just done this....we did 2 4-hour drives through the desert. ie. mojave desert right past the turn-off to death valley. when ebin started crying there was no way to stop until we reached a point where there was an actual tree to stop the car under. and trees are few and far between out there. it isn't like driving down your normal average highway where you can just pull off at the next exit and nurse for a bit. i'm sure the phx-alq and down to mexico drives would be pretty similar. if she stayed with viet i bet she would probably nurse when you got back. (if she isn't showing any signs of weaning at this point). i think at least she must be at the point where she'll drink other things and eat a lot right?? i would not take her. just go yourself and drive drive drive!

danile - sorry about the car







cars are soooo aggravating and expensive.

kk - i remember you talking about L and concerns about her eating with regard to textures. i wonder if that's why they threw out the A-word. the textural thing? i would think her social interaction would make that seem obviously not the case (??).

that's great you are easing annabel into daycare slowly, lisa. i hope she gets adjusted quickly. i keep thinking that in about a week would be the point in ebin's life that isaac started daycare. time flys by (first 12 weeks). my mom babysat ebin while i went fishing a few times and apparently screamed his head off. but then my SIL said it really wasn't that bad and my mom exaggerated. i'm a little scared he's going to be fussy for our babysitter

well ebin is stillll sleeping. he must be tired out from the travels. i suppose i should attempt to do something. i'm so irked we got home last night and our neighbor (the angry german) was chopping down her hedge to waist height. what is with people??? i want privacy in my backyard, not the opposite. i'm dying for a fence even more now!!! doug says 'now i'll have to build a fence this weekend' well.....we need back stairs a little more critcally! i'm going a little nuts with the state of our house. (depressing to come home to tons of unfinished remodeling). i think it is hitting me even harder after being in a brand-new house where everything is perfect and shiny and new. i so want to run to the burbs!!! my parent's new "cabin" was so lovely and we had a great time. doug's sister was there and his dad even came up for 2 days! (great because much healing needs to happen from childhood wounds in the dad department). and my parents and my sister and her boyfriend were there too. we had a big family crowd and it was lots of fun







my parents purposefully did not build closets in 'our' bedrooms so we wouldn't move in. as if that would stop us







so we had to make lots of jokes about getting jobs in bishop. someday i want to live there.....someday! probably when i'm 60

ok. must clean and unpack. vacations oooooooovvvvaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Not a lot of time, but I just wanted to make the announcement that the peanut was born yesterday morning at home, in water. It was a fast, furious, sometimes terrifying birth, but in the end we all came out happy and healthy. The little boy (I'll post the birth story and name on the yg later) is nursing happily, pooping up a storm, and I'm sore and tired. It happened so quickly one of the midwives totally missed it, and the lentil was in the next room for the birth but got to help cut the cord. Thanks for all your vibes and good thoughts. I don't think I would have had the confidence to have a homebirth if it hadn't been for all you amazing, strong mommas. There was a moment there where I thought to myself "What are you DOING? Epidurals are your friend!!!" but then I went back to business and I have to say, there's nothing quite a wonderful as being at home, in your own bed, surrounded by your happy, healthy family.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

wow wow wow wow!!!! welcome little peanut







you go, awesome homebirthin' mama







: fast is the key portion of 'fast and furious birth'. can't wait to hear the story







and the name of course!!! welcome little brother to the lentil!!!!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

YAY!!!! Welcome peanut-boy! Sounds like a great birthday. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Yay!! Welcome, sweet little peanut!! So happy you were able to birth at home!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Yayyyyy! Congrats on the homebirth and welcome, little peanut! Hooray! Can't wait to read the deets.

Welcome home, jstar!

Sarah


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

happy day after birthday, little baby boy!

congratulations emmalola and family!

lots of love,
~claudia


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Congratulations and Welcome Baby Peanut!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Congrats to Emmalola and new baby! Wow, another water baby! Can't wait to hear the details. Yes, homebirth is the best. I'm glad you were happy with it.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Okay, two practical questions for my May mamas:

1. I want to try a bottle with A (just for occasional use), but we waited too long with G and he never took one. I'm thinking I should introduce soon...she's 3 weeks yesterday. And, I could never get my Avent Isis hand pump to produce much...I did better hand expressing. Any hints at getting started?

2. G has developed a bit of a stutter. I notice it most on words that begin with "L" and "S" and "W" (letters he's had trouble saying in the past.) It often happens when he's in a hurry, too. Not always, though. Is this just a normal phase or should I be worried?


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Welcome little Peanut!!!!!

I knew it!!!







:









On a side note.. just got back from the doc... Isaac was running/driving his little dumptruck with his hands and it slid out from underneath him just as he hit the tiles by our front door. He faceplanted and split right underneath his nostril all the way up into his nose.







Poor baby. I took him in and they said he could use two stitches, but they'd prefer not to because it wouldn't help as much as it would be traumatic for him.







So they said keep neosporin on it to reduce the chance of a scar. Poor baby!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Oh so exciting!!! Congratulations, Emmalola! Woo hoo!







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:































































:t humb






















































































































































Jess--I won't bore you with our fence dramas, but dude, people get pretty worked up about them. (My panties are definitely at the wad stage.)

Jacquie--I don't really have any advice re bottles. T took one, Z didn't (infamously), L was kind of eh. Re stuttering: T went through one around this age, too, as have a couple of my friends' kids (all boys, coincidentally). From what I remember, it's pretty normal, and you should be concerned only if it lasts a long time (longer than say, 3-4 mos) or if it completely prevents him from communicating.

Danile, sorry about the car. That sounds like it totally SUCKS. Ooh, I was posting as your post appeared. Poor Isaac! Ochy! I hope he heals quickly, easily, and without much pain.

Oh yeah--happy anniversary, FF! I really do hope that the pleasant times just continue indefinitely for you. I mean, *why* not???

Lisa, sometimes, it's a little fun to educate others about crunchiness, if you don't feel too much like a freak whilst doing it.









Crusties almost gone.







(Definitely cured.) We were able to go to storytime at the library, music class, and the school playground, all because Z wasn't contagious. Yea!

Meg, thinking of you lots. (I think about you lots, anyway, because we have the May baby April baby thing in common).


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 
Not a lot of time, but I just wanted to make the announcement that the peanut was born yesterday morning at home, in water.
I have to say, there's nothing quite a wonderful as being at home, in your own bed, surrounded by your happy, healthy family.

*sigh* and mega-yayness! WELCOME TO THE NEWEST LITTLE LEGUME!!!!















I am so so happy for you, and your homebirth! Rock on, you! You are Warrior Mama now! Wow. I am in awe and so so happy for you. Glad your lil legume is doin' what babies should be doin'!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
I'm doing okay-ish, pulling myself together, getting ready to make some serious changes. Just. You. Wait.

CanNOT wait. Please update as you can.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
els- did you decide what to do with amara and your trip?

Most Probable Scenario: My dad will ride down with me and she comes with me. I just can't do it alone, with her. I really can't. And I don't feel so good about leaving her.

Jstar, glad you had a nice trip. Sorry 'bout that hedge! Which reminds me of the Monty Python: "Bring me....a shrubbery!" Sorry to hear also about Isaac's faceplant! What a total bummer!

Jacqueline--can you post a question to see if there are any speech therapists on MDC? I bet there are. I don't think stuttering is the end of the world but I do think it's not a great thing at his age.
I started out Amara drinking water out of bottles pretty early, can't remember when. 5 weeks? Just in case. She's eating lots of food now and that's what she eats when I am not around, no ebm, even much earlier (8 months). Why? mama too lazy to pump.

Lisa--thinking about Annabel and her daycare experience. It will be okay, and I know you know that, but I just want to hug you and say it. Of COURSE she's not as happy as when she's with her family, and in a few weeks it'll all be just fine. I can appreciate, however, how very heartwrenching it must be at times. go you on glass bottles! The vegan nuns nod in appreciation!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Jacquie---I missed your post earlier.... for pumping, if you can coordinate it, try to pump on the opposite side while she nurses to take advantage of the natural letdown. Letting down w/ the pump is hard to get the hang of. Relax and visualize the same thing as you do and then try that each time you pump. What worked best for E in the beginning was using a curved tip syringe and having DH finger feed w/ that. She did eventually take to Dr Brown's bottles (TG!) and you know our feeding adventures from there....







:

When I was a part-time nanny for a family, the little girl started stuttering for a brief time after the baby brother was born. Hoping it's just his reaction to stress/upheaval. May be a phase, but definitely ask around.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

fruit flies have invade my house
(







: worm bin







: )

Hooray EL!







:

I forgot what else I was going to say.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

re: bottles. i think 2-4 weeks is the optimal time to try it. both of my babes just sucked em down at that age and then isaac became picky later on (~3 mo). (neither boy has had any boob rejection issues). ebin was being picky about it before we left (because i hadn't done bottles very regularly) but he got lots of practice on vacation. let torey give annie the bottle so mama is always associated with the boob. i've even let isaac feed ebin (which lasted about 30 secs).







with isaac he was always fed at daycare with reheated milk. with ebin if i am going somewhere i just pump before i go and leave it on the counter and he takes it room temperature. i kind of wonder if part of isaac's rejection of the bottle was a taste or texture issue with the reheated milk. once you introduce the bottle i think 2 times a week is probably good to keep them used to it. i had only been doing it about once a week with ebin before this last few weeks and i don't think that was enough to keep him used to it.

as far as pumping i have no advice. i have a pump in style and i love it. moo cow moo







i just took the hand pump on vacation and i think it is a pita because i don't have the patience for all that physical activity and doing just one boob at a time














the pis is so quick. i do get letdown for the pump though and i know some people just don't. visualize and/or look at annie or a picture of her.

i just read a big article in vogue (of all mags) on pthalates and i think i should get some glass bottles myself. i'm freaked. but i'm more freaked in the 'we're totally screwed at this point' way where small measures might not even do a thing because our exposures are sooo pervasive. the article said one in EIGHT women now has fertility problems. mind boggling. (speaking of fertility my friend came down to bakersfield and stayed with me for 4 days. she was still pregnant then and i am going to call and check in with her in the next few days. i believe she was going to have an u/s and that this will be just past 8 weeks which she hasn't passed yet. i'm still praying this is the baby!)

and as far as stuttering i have read that is is pretty normal for 2-3 year olds because they can go through a phase where their minds are working faster than their speaking capabilities. don't worry about it unless he does not seem to grow out of it in a few months or so. i wonder about isaac's speech sometimes because there are still several sounds he does not say at all and he does wierd substitutions.

time to go read in bed in my clean sheets. i did manage to spruce up the place a bit today. phew!

kk- i know a fence will be a major drama for the angry german. god forbid all that shade on her sun plants!! doug was fighting with her (long story) and told her he was going to put up a fence and she says 'what you don't like my garden????' which kind of cracked me up. i'm curious about your fence drama


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

omigosh, REM was just on the new sesame street singing "furry, happy monsters" except part way through the song, the phlegmatic, purple, siamese twin monsters became "furry, sobbing monsters feeling sad" and then back again to "furry, happy monsters feeling glad" and back and forth a couple more times. sooooooooooo funny. love that song.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

TC that sounds terribly cute. aaaaaaawwww!

yay rem! Smart of them--their fan base from the 80s and 90s (ie, myself) are definitely procreating about now--


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

thanks, everyone, for the stuttering/bottle thoughts. My hunch is that G is going through quite a bit right now, and that explains the occasional stutter. In general, it doesn't seem to affect his ability to communicate, but I'll keep an eye on it.

I think I should get an electric breast pump. Or hand express. I would just like to try the bottle thing this time, so we'll see how it goes. I got one of those Adiri bottles that look like a breast (sort of) and are supposedly free of that nasty plastic chemical. This is my project for the next week!

Will post some new pics on YG soon...


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Trying Nuggets' zucchini crisp suggestion with dinner tonight (and possibly breakfast tomorrow morning...). I'm sure it will be good, but more importantly, it used up two good sized squash.







:

Jess, you don't want to hear about my fence drama.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

kk--re your location--Does your van have a sticker on it that says, if this van's rockin, don't come a-knockin?
JK--just had to say it--
*everyone's DORK alert is now going off*


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

*DORK ALERT* *DORK ALERT* *DORK ALERT*










Sigh. Long day.

Jacqueline - I think the electric pumps are waaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than any hand pump. I have friends who were completely unsuccessful with the hand pump do fine with the double electrics. My ancient hand-me-down Pump In Style worked great for me. Also re:stuttering. I agree that if it doesn't improve in a few months, I'd get it checked out, but certainly don't worry until then. And FWIW, my DH stuttered as a child into first or second grade, got speech therapy, and now is fine. Totally not a stutterer at all. But I really don't think it is a big deal anyway at this age.

Danile - How is Isaac today? Hope the hurt is healing.

Lily is really dealing with death a lot lately. Everything in her imaginative play is dead or sick or dying or killed or something. It probably has to do with the fact that all the chickens and fish died while we were in Maine (ya think)? The chickens were eaten by a raccoon and the fish got too hot (bad fishsitter). She knows all this. She doesn't seem *upset* or sad, just obsessed with it. In her play, they all come back to life and/or are cured or just "go away." It's kind of interesting. I'm not worried about it (yet), but just watchful.

Can't wait to read birth stories!!! (Hint, HINT).

Sarah


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

isaac is very morbid in his 'death' dealings. lots of his play is 'i kill you' 'i shoot you'. and if i show him a bug or something he invariably kills it. i'm on a kindness to all creatures campaign over here. this is why i wanted a girl







:

so here's an uplifting subject for ya. what are the criteria for the state taking someone's baby away? i know a homeless 19yo who is 5 months pregnant and it isn't good. this is kind of the 'most likely to give birth in a chevron bathroom' kind of thing. she has ohp but she is literally and very seriously homeless. i have baby clothes and books to give her but i have no idea where she would take them. i think she's malnourished because she looks about 12 weeks pregnant. a friend brought her over to get some maternity clothes from me and she doesn't need them. i'm in a position to offer food or clothes or advice but i don't want to get caught up in trying to save her because she's a hustler. i've already been putting too much thought towards it (depressing). she's like a feral cat that can't be tied down so she isn't going to go for any maternity house program or something. it is all fine and good (well not really) to roam around when you're pregnant but i don't think she realizes she's going to need to BE somewhere after giving birth. i'm curious what the mechanism is for taking someones baby away. she says she wants the baby but i don't see the reality of that.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

J, that's so sad.







I would advise you calling CPS and asking them. Tell them of your concerns but don't lead them to where they might find her just yet. Find out what options are available for her (they can probably tel you about some programs, I imagine) and give her the information. You can't make her do anything, but as she gets further along, reality may start to hit her and she will need some resources. Then you can also get the scoop on how/when/if the baby would be taken away and TELL HER what you find out. She should be informed of the reality that she will lose her baby if she does not meet certain requirements. Maybe that will help her take a little better care of herself and baby. Maybe not, but you can at least try.

I'm sorry you are faced with this. How heartbreaking.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

And Jess, please don't be afraid to call CPS on her if she is neglectful of the baby. I know it's an unwanted burden, but that baby needs you to help save his/her life!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
what are the criteria for the state taking someone's baby away?









That is so sad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
And Jess, please don't be afraid to call CPS on her if she is neglectful of the baby. I know it's an unwanted burden, but that baby needs you to help save his/her life!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
She should be informed of the reality that she will lose her baby if she does not meet certain requirements.

and







: especially. I think that you may not be able to help her beyond giving her information to consider. Certainly, she should know that she has many more choices before CPS is involved compared to after.

On death and three-year-olds - my daughter has made many death comments since my dad and our cat died this spring. We have responded by being very blunt and factual if she seems to be asking us something. If it is play, we just let it be play and don't comment. It is interesting how much it gives us and those around us the willies when she talks about death. She is very casual about it though which may be the more spiritually advanced way to be.

BTW, I hung out with Miss Nuggets yesterday and it was a blast (thanks, J.) Our girls played very well together catching toads, playing with dolls, and jumping on the bed. The family bike is also a sight to be seen! I really want an extracycle myself now that I have seen it in real life. Total gadgetry cool!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

jess: so sad. i agree with what meg said.

lisa: yay for hangin' with the MMF in your neck of the woods!

on the bike front: i SCORED a little boys bike, barely ever used (like barely even ridden once, according to the neighbor who sold it at her garage sale) for twenty bucks!!! marek is still like 2 inches too short, but he was so excited when i said oh, what's that at the front door? it looks like a surprise for marek, you should go see it, marek. and then he walks up to it and says oh, it's a bike for me! my nana sent it to me! and bill and i were like, ummm... no, mom and dad got it for you. ohhhhhhhh, he says, you and dad sent it to me? it was cute though.

screeching babe from other room with bill... hmmm...

have a snappity-happity weekend...

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

hEY everybuggy!
When that 19 yo goes to give birth in a local hospital (assuming she does), the authorities will get involved there. She won't be discharged until someone knows where she's going, I think. That is indeed sad. I worked in a local hospital as a postnatal home visitor (in my previous life) and the screening we did at the hospital was fairly complete at each birth.

Last night's show was FANTABULOUS! It was the last show and we went out with a bang--great crowd, great dance, everything great great great. I went out and whooped it up with my goils until almost 3 am! My wife was a little put out, though, because when I showed up to pick them up (Viet is like, no help at all, so no, they weren't at home happy in their beds) they were bright-eyed and bushy-tailed, both fully awake, and happy to see mama. Apparently they had woken up around 2 am.
Anyway it was really fun. I went to a BAR and I DANCED and DRANK and it was really really fun! Felt like the old days...I saw the dad of a lil friend of Sol's, he is a friend of mine too, and I made the comment that being out like that made me feel young, and he said, "we ARE young"...and I was like, whoa...he's right. Whatta concept. It just seems like so long ago I had the carefree life...
So I'm chillin on the couch with laptop and coffee and am very happy. Most Sundays I've had this post-show depression thing happening, and I don't feel it coming on now. Overall at this moment, it's all good.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ugh. i just woke up from a nap and the mdc picnic started 20 minutes ago. and i still need a shower and ebin is sleeping. not sure if i'm going to make it now dangit









i was wondering if it might be something that would happen at the hospital. i don't want them to take her baby but it seems like it would be a real possibility in this case. i assume they will drug test them. i haven't been drug tested at my births but i think it is something that is done when drug use is suspected. i believe she is mostly off drugs but i know she's smoking. i've only met her 3 times and the first 2 times were right when she found out she was pg.

ok. gonna shower because isaac wants to go to the paaaaaarrrrk!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey all,
Just checking in really quick.

A took a bottle from dh! With very little fuss, actually. This is kind of a big thing for us because dh really wanted to do that with G and we just didn't time it right and/or he just didn't want to. So, her taking it with little fuss made him feel really good. Granted, it was less than an ounce of EBM, but it was something. I have ordered a gently-used Medela Pump-in-Style with all new attachment stuff off Ebay (thanks to all your recs) and look forward (really?) to using that every so often. If she continues to take bottles, it just might mean we have a date night at some point...we've only had 2 movies out without Gabriel in 3 years (this is just movies...no dinner), mamas, so the prospect of a little more flexibility in this arena is hopeful.

Okay, I'm leaking, so A better wake up soon! Off to find something for dinner.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

*sigh* newborn life...I am vicariously reliving it through jstar, jacq., and emmalola...

Hard thing of the moment: trying to find any scrap of alone time (I NEVER GET ANY ALONE TIME! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! I used to spend hours a day alone, I need and require it for mental health!) and Viet not understanding, as he is alone several hours per day, and it has to be a fight to get him away from me instead of him just understanding...he does not get why I'd rather be alone than, ahem, doin' it with him. 'Cause that's all he ever wants to do with me, and gee, I have a LOT of other charms (vent #2) and things I like to do. We just don't have any we like to do together.

When it really comes down to it really really, the thing is that I don't love him or want to be with him, yet it's so "easy" to just keep doing what we're doing with these girls, and the thought of changing the arrangement freaks me out.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, Elsanne, I hear you seriously about needing a little time alone each day. That's one part of parenting that I just can't get used to, and I fear I come off as totally selfish because I protect my alone time so fiercely.

Babymoon: We're doing well. I'm so constantly surprised by how different this boy is compared to the lentil. The lentil would nurse for 90 minutes then break for 30, the peanut nurses for 10 minutes then sleeps for three hours. It's night and day. I'm actually feeling pretty well-rested, under the circumstances. Even nursing has gone well- the initial pain is basically gone and now I'm just getting used to the tingly pain of engorgement that happens when my baby sleeps for so damn long. We're working on keeping him awake in the evenings to try to get an even longer stretch at night, but I'm happy where we are. What a freaking relief. Anyway, the babe is so super sweet and luscious and amazing and we're all completely smitten. And the lentil is taking the intrusion amazingly well. Sigh. I see now why they call it a babymoon.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Top of th' morning to you....

Ug, dh just had the crappy virus we all had. Like me, he had the adult version (5+ days, as opposed to ~2 for the kids). So we've lost ~4 weekend/vacation days to this stupid thing. Ug. Nothing like illness to make you feel unproductive.









Jacquie, I totally get you on the dates. When T was a little baby, I think I thought I would *never* use a babysitter. Well.. mental health (and marital health) sometimes requires it.

Alone time... that's why I blog (well, a few other reasons, too). I get to take a break, think about something else for a while.

I picked up another book from the new book section at the library which I should have left alone (The Feminine Mistake by Leslie Bennetts). I can't believe how two-demensionally she portrays both working mothers and stay at home mothers and how angry I am...







:


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow dude, wow. I miss EVERYTHING!







: I suck!
Emmlola, YAY!







Happy babymoon, mama!

Elsanne, I had a similar revelation lately, with all the shows and clubs I've managed to go to lately, it reassures me that I *can* still have this "freedom" and be Mama, too.

I am SO SORRY, I am thinking of you all with much much







but I have just been so crazy lately! Things are good, relatively, I mean, you know, Rowan is *3*. I know you get what I'm saying.








DH was actually highly







: with Rowan this weekend; it was humid and horrid out, Rowan was whiny and miserable, DH got the brunt of it (mostly because I was like "oh, gotta run errands, see ya!"







)
And he was complaining lats night after we got Rowan to bed (EARLY bedtime last night), and I was just like "welcome to my world, dude!"








So anyway, this morning is a super-lazy one, another hot day, but MIL and I just arranged to have Rowan out there this weekend. Rowan wants to go (he said he wants to go "NOW!" but I was like "sorry hon, we gotta wait till Friday!") and Gramma misses him. It's all good with us!









Well, again, I have to go. But I am trying to keep up! I hope y'all don't think I'm a bad friend!









Have a great day, everyone.









Blue's Clues. Man.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Hey y'all!

Sorry I've been neglectful...









We went new car shopping this weekend... it's HORRIBLE! I hate it. We finally found a guy at this dealership that was nothing like a salesman whatsoever. He was very honest and was the first person to get our payments where we want them in the type of vehicle we needed. They actually got us approved... for 12,000 less asking price than the other dealerships we went to.. the only hitch is we need to come up with 1,000 dollars. (WHich was the same at the other places.. they just didn't tell us till the end part) So.. wish us luck in coming up with money out of thin air!














: The cool part is the vehicle we're trying to get was actually owned by our close friends! We didn't find that out till halfway through looking at it. So we know it's never been smoked in and it's been treated/maintained impeccably. It also has really low miles and brand new brakes and tires! Cross your fingers for us...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
The cool part is the vehicle we're trying to get was actually owned by our close friends! We didn't find that out till halfway through looking at it. So we know it's never been smoked in and it's been treated/maintained impeccably. It also has really low miles and brand new brakes and tires! Cross your fingers for us...

That's so funny that it belonged to your friends! Wow!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh TC-







:







:







:







:







:

It's not for sure... but we might be in the Beaverton or Portland area this weekend on a small vacation... if so- wanna meet up for a little bit? Does Marek like swimming? Maybe you could bring him swimming in our hotel pool? Anyhow.. not concrete YET... but possible. You might be gone for Labor Day weekend anyhow.

Oh yeah.. are there any other MMF in the Portlandish area?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Danile: (first i have to ask, but i'm sure i asked before, but i've forgotten: how do you pronounce your name? is it like a dan-YELL, or dan-nee-LEE, or da-NEEL or something else entirely?)

ok on to other things: there ARE other MMF in the portland area: mcsarahb, and jstar and fiddlefern are all here. alas, we will be at the coast sleeping on the floor of our new-to-us-beach house! woohoo! so we will miss ya, but definitely another time.

and renae: you are NOT allowed to apologize anymore for your transgressions of not being the morning goddess anymore. no can do. life is busy for all of us. we come and go as we need and want and are able. no more apologizing! you hear me???!!!??? and that goes for the rest of you, too!









finally got the house semi-picked up after crazy weekend. we were supposed to go visit a friend this morning, but i've been having this crazy sore throat thing and it felt awful while i was laying down but got better when i got up for the day so i figured we'd still go. well, then she calls me and says she has the beginnings of a migraine and her 8 month old has had like 2 hours of sleep the past two nights because (she thinks) of teeth and she asks me if we can reschedule. i'm like... woohoo! heck yeah!

so now we are chillin' around the house, marek watching yet another pbs show, stefan napping after waking up at 630 (dude, i am not a morning person), me madly folding laundry, picking stuff up so i can feel like a human instead of an annoyed housewife, and ahhhh... peacefulness...

MMF!

~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I believed it was a pre-req to live in the Portland area at some point in your life to be a MMF. Right?








:

kk, want to say how much it SUCKS to have an ill dh. I feel for ya. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Alright then..

McSarahB, J-Star, Fiddlefern??

No biggie TC- ENJOY that beachhouse. You've earned it. And for the record my name is pronounced "Da-Neel". I don't mind being called Danielle... but I refuse to answer to Daniel.







:


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Yeah, we'd love to swim in a hotel pool this weekend!







Depends on where exactly it is, though...may have transportation issues (only have one car and DH may be using it). But let's talk - keep me updated! Also we are going to a cookout either Sunday or Monday afternoon; not sure yet.

OK, lots more I want to respond to and talk about, but must go attend to my little "lion." (She's been living in a lion costume we found at a yardsale the other day). Bye for now!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

we're going to a forest service cabin this weekend near mt adams so we will miss you too danile (and i was curious about the pronunciation too!). this is one we've actually rented before and it is in good shape. we went there when isaac was the same age ebin is now, so it feels circular to be going again









isaac is in a foul mood after an interrupted car-nap.







: <-----this should have thunder and lightening too.

ok. i'm heading outside to enjoy the sun while the boy with thunderclouds over his head watches a little curious george and chills out.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

It's even mornin' on the west coast and I'm first?? Busy day for us today. E's OT coming in a little while and then it's lots o' running around. MW appt after that. E's urology consult this evening. I'm not even sure what to expect (keep on the abx or surgery?), but obviously hoping for the first choice.

I guess I'm up next? 31.5 wks!







:

Okay....I smell poop....


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Well we aren't going to be able to make it.







They aren't budging on the money down... so we had to take our last summer vacation money and put it towards a down payment. Sorry mamas! Maybe sometime soon though. DH has his best friend from highschool who just had a new baby that we want to visit pretty soon.

Wish us luck on the car- we should hear back today.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I knew it, just knew it! I was away on vacation and the lentil's little bro was born! Sooo sorry for the tardy smilie art, but it doesn't lessen my sentiments and happiness! So without further ado...








:







:














:







:














:














:







:














:














:














:







:














:




























:














:







:














:










































:














:







:














:




























:














:







:














:














:














:







:














:














:







:














:







:

Congratulations and Happy Babymoon Emmalola!!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

We were on a quasi camping trip last week, and I feel like I missed so much! We had a great time! I call it quasi camping because we were at a campground in a cottage, which had electricity and running water (think flushing toilets, aaahhh). Now I'm in my post-vacation hangover and don't feel like doing much of anything. I've been reading Heather's blog, and she's inspirational in her decluttering effort. I keep thinking of all the things I want to declutter, but then think, next week I'll tackle it. Will next week ever come? I think my biggest problem is knowing what to do with all of the stuff once I've decided to part with it, y'know? Gotta crack open the phone book and find someplace.

Sarah, missed you mucho this summer!

Ducette, keeping my fingers crossed for your car!

TurboC-congrats on the beach house closure! Hope you enjoy your inaugural weekend there!

Kristine, sorry to hear the sickies have infested your dh, too.









Mamameg, big







s to you. You're in my thoughts.

Hello to all of the rest of you'uns. My mind is scrambly right now, and I promised my girls a trip to the beach, so I best get packing!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

good thoughts on the car from me too. hopefully you will make it down here another time (and hopefully we will be around!)

kk - i just have to say that is horrible horrible news you received







: i didn't get a chance to post over there. just makes my stomach hurt thinking about that kind of thing

and i loved the peanut's birth story. almost UC! he sounds a lot like ebin (ie. sooooooo much easier than child numero uno). ebin is still easier

and yay for annie and the bottle! i think it is nice for others to get a chance to feed too -- dad must have been super stoked







and you can probably feel your impending freedom







i had my first night out last thursday probably since last august...it was great!

i'm trying to power up and motivate to DEEEEP CLEAN right now.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sherri---I'm pondering doing a quasi-camping thing next summer w/ the cabins/running water. I figure me solo w/ three kids is not going to work in a tent!







Luckily we have a local thrift store that takes all mannner of clothes/household stuff. Totally look for a purple heart or veterans group that does a pickup. And get the Peter Walsh book that KK recommended (It's all too much)

MW appt went well!! I got to see the one mw who isn't there as often and she is so awesome! I'm hoping that that the stars align and she can deliver this babe...we'll see! I wonder if I can put in a special request?







She thinks the babe flipped head down (yay!) and I think it was this morning because the little feather was wiggling lots around 4/5am and I've been up since then!







:

KK?? *hugs* Not sure if I missed something, but thinking of you!

Okay...here's hoping the girls will nap in this hour we have at home before we have to head out again....

oh and







for vitamin Z!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Sorry for sayin' sorry!

















Yeah, the motivation to do ANYTHING to make my house clean has been...*thbbbt*
*sigh*

I can't remember the last time I dragged out the vaccuum. Haha. yeah. We DID get rid of a lot of carp this past weekend, but as carp goes, there's still so much more.
So anyone who can manage a *deep clean* gets a big ol







from me!

There's my mini-report. Rowan has taken to haaaannnnggggiiiiingggg off my arms and whiiiiinnniiiiiinnnnngggg when he wants me off the computer.
Have I mentioned he's in RARE form?







Yup.
His sleep habits have gone off the deep end too. Whee.

Later, mamas!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi mamas - a little more time to post.

KK, I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you, her boys, and anyone else whose life she touched.

Heather. I. Cannot. Believe. You. Are. 31.5. Weeks. ALREADY. W.T.F. ??!?







Hope your busy day went smoothly.

Jstar, your weekend plans sound divine. Except for the 2 kids thing. Good luck!









Danile, sorry we won't get to meet you yet, but keep trying. Hope the car sitch works out.

Sherri - I missed you, too!







Glad your "camping" trip was fun. I'd love to do something like that.

Elsanne and Renae - I'm glad you gals are gettin' your respective grooves back. I feel like that a lot now, too. I like the kiddo getting older!

Renae, I have no motivation to clean my house, either. It is a WRECK because of all the construction we've been doing lately - Lily's room most recently, and now the bathroom. The shower has no wall right now, and the bathroom and hallway are crowded and filthy.

AND DH is on a business trip through Thursday, to top it all off. Sheesh. I'm supposed to be researching tile options while he's gone. We thought we were going to install a cheap shower wall insert thingy, temporarily, but it turns out tile would make more sense after all. Anybody have any opinions on bathtub wall tile??







:

Lily's new room is working out really well; she loves it. And so do we.









Did I tell you all that the other family we shared our nanny with decided to put their daughter in preschool this year? Yeah. So we are looking for another family. So far no bites off Craigslist. I'm hopeful, though.

Sarah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

sarah bummer about the nanny! wah!
I have an opinion about bathroom tile: MEXICAN! I live in fabu-tile central.
Come visit and take back your tile.







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sarah---hoping you all can find another family to share with! We're remodeling our bathroom in Feb. and I'm leaning towards subway tile w/ accent border maybe? I like plain though....may do something brighter on the floor.

E's uro appt went well. He said her kidney reflux is improving enough to let her just stay on abx and recheck at age 4! Sounds so far away!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

sarah: you know adrienne (EStreetMama) is looking for a nanny share in portland, right? she's another of ellie-the-midwife's past clients. her son owen is newly 2 earlier this month so younger than lily, but you should talk to her. i think there was a post somewhere in the pdx forum...er, washington/oregon/idaho forum.









got into a heated discussion earlier this evening with an acquaintance of mine about homeschooling vs. public schooling and vaccination vs. choosing to not/selectively vax. ay yi yi. notice i said acquaintance and not friend. we sort of run in the same circle but not really. the hardest part is that she is a teacher. in a public school. and she takes it very personally when someone says they are homeschooling because they "want what's best for [their] child." as if the public school system couldn't provide them with what's best. and she's a really bad listener. and really forceful.

my final comment to the whole little group of us that was there and then i had to leave because i was already going to be late getting home and stefan would likely awaken and be hungry any minute (he awoke just as i got in the car to drive the 20 minutes home) was that i have a hard time being with people whose parenting is really different from mine, especially now that marek is getting older and the way i respond to him is radically different than the standard "because i said so and i need you to do that" that my parents and grandma used to tell me. (this is not to say i don't have those stressed to the max moments of "i just need you to do this RIGHT NOW" yelling. merely one thing i am not proud of, among many others.)

perhaps i will expound on the blargh later. or tomorrow. it's late...

~claudia


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Tomorrow (oh wait, it IS tomorrow!) I'm gonna regret staying up this late.

I finished Harry Potter 6 & 7 today (yesterday), so I've emerged from my weeklong absence from all internet.

Hi all! Danile- hope the car sitch works out, and sorry you weren't able to take your trip. We haven't been on a plane since kiddo #1 was born, except a trip we'd saved for beforehand, and a trip to see the extended fam my dad paid for. Money. Isn't it fun?

Sarah- I'm so happy you're back, both in town and on the internet.









Jstar- must. call. soon.

TC- have fun on your lil vacation! We're going Yurt camping the weekend after Labor day. Had a yurt reserved since January. Second annual meet-up with a college bud from Cali. Fun times.

I sooooooooooo want to take two other trips (by train/ferry)- one to see a friend up on Orcas Is and another to see my bestest friend since 5th grade in L.A. whose babe #1 was born a bit after my #2. Not sure if I can afford one trip, but I definitely can't afford two. And I'd be leaving ds#1 with dh, which I'm not sure I want to do. Hmmmm...

Things still in a good groove here- the boys are really getting along well and so much fun. Job sitch STILL up in the air. Strangely, I'm ok with this, since I actually like the way things are now.

Oh- McSarahbeeeeee- what is your nanny schedule? 99% chance it wouldn't work for us, but slight chance I'll be out of a job altogether and needing to go back to substitute teaching.

Seriously. I must go to bed. I'm so going to regret this long post in the morning. OOooooo. I live so on the edge. Tee hee. You know when you stay up too late and you get overtired and then you get wired and you just can't shut up? Snort. And you start laughing for no reason at all? Yah. Ok. Goodnight.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 
You know when you stay up too late and you get overtired and then you get wired and you just can't shut up? Snort. And you start laughing for no reason at all? Yah. Ok. Goodnight.

You funny gal!

Good morning everybuggy!

TC I hear you on trying to hang with people whose values are contrary to your own. It's hard and maybe not worth the energy.

Today I do a side job working on this woman's books (bookkeeping) and have a haircut! I am excited about my trip to the states which happens in about two weeks.
I am flying into phoenix, picking up my RAV4 (you can envy me now, because my mama mojo is still flowin (versus a minivan per our conversation on this thread)), driving to abq, then down to mexico....should be fun...right? My dad in abq is coming with us and I'm bringing Sol AND Amara! Wish me luck.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, I've missed so much! I'm just going to jump back in, assuming I'll catch up one day







:

els, good luck with that trip. It will really help to have your dad with you! And I think it will help to have Sol as well - she and Amara can blow raspberries at each other. After a while the sound will drive you nuts, but it's better than screaming... We just did a (much shorter) drive with our kids, and what worked best for Ethan was for me to have a big bag of toys and snacks, and just give him one thing at a time. Tedious, but effective. How long is the drive from ABQ to San Miguel?

WELCOME TO THE PEANUT!!!







: Congratulations EL and family!

I would LOVE to share a nanny! Ethan isn't coming to work with me anymore and it's a tough transition. Sadly Cleveland is nowhere near Portland









We've been ridiculously busy - had a couple of long weekend trips back to back, and this is phase-in week for Allison at her preschool, and for Ethan at his new DCP - my head is spinning from all the scheduling/organizing/etc., not to mention the driving all over the planet. Oh, and working. Yeesh. But I do hope to be around more - I missed you!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Question of the Day: Are you all dealing with constant "why"s from you may kiddos? I can deal with the conversational whys (why is the sky blue), but Mia has taken to asking my why every. single. time. I ask her to do something (get dressed, comb hair, eat lunch, pick up toys, etc) and it's driving me







: . How do you deal with it? My patience is really short these days and I find myself reverting to the old "because I said so" out of frustration. I so don't want to be that mom. But I am lacking tools. What do y'all do???? HELP!

Els, good luck on your upcoming trip. Your new car! I'm jelly. I would love to preserve my mojo with a non-mini-van type vehicle, but I am destined for mojo destruction. We just have too many kids! (And if a bunch of kids won't destroy one's mojo, I don't know what will!)







:
















Shoot, I have more to say, but I have to jump in the shower before Jett wakes up and John leaves for work. Because if one or both of those things happen before I shower, well.... they it might just not happen. And since it was 105 here yesterday and will likely be again today, I must clean my stinky self. Adios.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Good morning!

Elsanne - good luck with the trip. Wish you were coming a bit farther north this time. We'll see you again 'round these parts sometime, right?

Fiddle - Our schedule with the nanny is not known exactly yet, but it will most likely be three days a week, maybe four, 8:30-ish to 4-ish.

TC - I've been thinking about this lately, especially with the whole finding another nanny family thing. And with the whole Lily-is-ready-for-more-friends thing. It's hard for me to deal with parents whose philosophy is different from ours. I'm a little worried that it will be even harder when Lily starts truly picking her own friends. Although perhaps it will balance out because by that time I can drop her off somewhere and won't have to sit and chat with the other parent the whole time. Although (#2) that worries me even more - what will she be picking up in other houses when I'm not there to filter, kwim?

Hello, Juicy Juice!

Megan - Lily does the "why" thing a lot, although it goes in cycles and it's not as bad lately. When it gets too much for me I sit down with her and ask her to please stop, I'm getting irritated, that I feel she knows why we're doing what we're doing and I'm done explaining. Or I have her sit and pay attention (focus) on me while I lay out the morning plans or whatever she's asking about, and say I'm going to tell her this one time and no more asking "why" after that. Definitely doesn't always work, but it usually breaks the craziness for a little bit. I must admit though that it's probably easier with only one to deal with, of course.

OK, off to do more tile research. I'm leaning toward an earthy aqua color in a diamond pattern. Ooooh, how lovely!









Sarah


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

that sounds HOT. it's going to be 91 here today which i feel is like the last week of summer or something. *tries not to panic*

check out pics of the cabin

it is rustic....pretty much glorified camping. no runining water and it has an outhouse. but it has old timey propane lights and a fireplace. i definitely recommend it to you pdx mamas for a weekend getaway. or you can cross country ski to it if you're motivated. i am not









tile. we desperately need to tile our bathroom. i say go for plain home depot tiles for the bulk of it and then pick a fancier trim tile somewhere like pratt and larsen (or somewhere in between p&l and hd. pricewise). that will fancy it up a bit and look purty. and i'm sure you know all about backerboard right? the idiot that tiled our kitchen did not. *dumbass*

i did manage to do DEEP cleaning yesterday of the downstairs. the bathroom is highly unsatisfying to clean because the toilet is cracked and stained and so is the linoleum. icky icky. but i also mopped and doug was very complimentary about the nice clean smell







: he's slotting right into the me = susy homemaker and him = workerman roles. which is all fine and good until i start working too :rollseyes: i am going to talk to my boss today about doing a project this month. so the house will be dirty again
















i get 'why?' about a lot of things. like 'oh that's an oil derrick' 'why?" but not the brush your teeth thing. i think i say 'becaus it is time to brush your teeth' to those types of whys. and just ignore the repeated whys.

that's great about E's kidney reflux

babe awakens. he slept from 9pm until 5am! fed and back to sleep until 8:30 when i realized he was just cooing away in his crib. i tell ya i had no idea it could be like this!!

eta: last night we scooped up the 3rd dead possum in our yard this summer. it was the mama looking for her babes :cry


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

so you found a nanny you are working with? did you see my post above about Adrienne (EStreetMama) looking for a nanny share because she needs to work part time starting in Sept sometime. she's been on family leave for the past 6 months. just checking because i know she was still searching as of last week...

~claudia


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh thank heavens Els is getting an suv...







: I've avoided using that word with you super economical and earth friendly mamas.







Honestly, it's all we could get approved on and I LOVE it! So there.







We're getting a 2000 expedition with only 50,000 miles on it. I really like it. Anyhow... still waiting back to get the FINAL okay from financing and go drop our check off. We're hoping they'll only take like $300 down and then a postdated check for the 7th for $700. You think that will work? Hope so. Still waiting for the magic phone call- keep crossing your fingers for us!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

claudia - are you asking me? i'm using one of our babysitters. i talked to her yesterday about doing a LOT of days this month and she has a lot of availability. she cleans houses and babysits (she used to clean our house). so i think hopefully this will work for her (and me). i expect i'll need 20 days or so in sept and then maybe hardly any in oct. she will probably mostly be watching ebin alone while isaac is at school. so it will be much easier for her. although isaac likes her and behaves well for her. she may be watching ebin while i am home just so i can work. so i guess she will be an au pair. au pair...nanny...babysitter. another mama friend has a babysitter looking for one day a week of regular work and i debated about that but i think ebin should only have to bond with one caregiver. i think that will be easier on him.

this seems like it will be a smooth plan except for the minor detail of paying her a ton of money this month when i probably won't get paid for the work for months. i haven't worked out with my boss whether she is paying me when i invoice her or when she gets paid by the client (several months down the road).

the project i'm doing is an audit at a steel mill (FUN!). i unpacked my whole office this weekend (moved everything from my old office to home and got set up). isaac found my hard hat and i keep getting 'why do you wear a hard hat'. 'because sometimes i go to factories'. 'why do you wear a hardhat in the fakory?' 'because sometimes things fall' 'why do you go to fakories?' 'because i help them figure out what is in the smoke coming out of the factory' 'why?' repeat over and over. he finds this TOTALLY FASCINATING. i think it is the first time he has tuned in to what i do
















i suppose i should get a move on. tootles!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

TC - Are you asking *me*?







If so, yes, we have our nanny, the same one we've had for a year that we love dearly. The prob is that we are really hoping to find a child Lily's age or slightly older, that doesn't take naps and is potty-trained, and lives close by. Many of this population is entering preschool this year, however, so we may have to give up on some of those requirements. We have time, though.

jstar - That is so cute about Isaac asking about your job. What a cool job for a mom to have!







I like the cabin; maybe we will try it sometime. And thanks for the tile ideas. I hadn't even thought about Home Depot or similar...









Danile - my fingers *and* toes are crossed!

Sarah


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Re why: I get to the "tell me what you think" point. Or the "okay, let's go through it again [when it gets to the circular whys] and then you can tell it back to me" point.

I'm feeling kind of out of it. More responses later.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

We have a couple ways of dealing with the "whys" (and for us, the "what's that"'s!)
For the what's that's, I ask him "What do YOU think it is?" and he will usually answer me but if he really doesn't know, I let him guess and then I help him out.









A LLL Mama friend of mine says that when her kiddo says "why?" ad infinitum, she says "because that's the rule!"







Her DH says "I like 'the rule'!" Heehee.

So Ive tried that when I've needed to, and I also try to explain but when it becomes circular (as it ALWAYS does!







) Then I do what KK mentioned, (I think) and I say "why don't you tell ME?" *grin*

I dunno. Sometimes I've found myself saying "because I said so" too!







Sometimes it works. haha.

But anyway, yeah, in my more patient moments I try to turn it into a conversation.

Oh MAN, I need to go to bed.







Have a good night mamas!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Sarahbee- yah, when I think about it, a nanny share with someone up north would be pretty hard, especially when you consider two 3 yr olds who don't nap and an infant who naps a lot. Yah. Not very workable. But it's fun to think about the possibility anyway.







:

Speaking of potty learning- we're finally on the way!







:














: L got _another_ sore on the tip of his penis, because he doesn't ever tell anyone if he's pooped, and everyone except me (dh, babysitter, preschool teacher, sundayschool teacher) avoid changing him even if I _specifically ask them_ and I seem to be the only one who ever does (to be fair, his formula-fed poops are very stinky and mushy). I wasn't going to go another round of antibiotics and get in the vicious diahrea-diaper rash cycle, so I started doing a topical antibiotic, lots of soaks in the tub and lots of nakey-butt time. Every time he peed on the carpet, I calmly reminded him to use the potty. Well, he started using it!!!! Never without a reminder, but we're on the way at least. The past 2 days there has been no peeing other than in the potty or a dipe. We bought the cutest leg warmers at Mother Nature's to use during nakey butt time when it's on the cold side (though we haven't needed them for a few days!!!).

Why's: ask me in about 3 to 6 months. That's about how much L typically lags behind the rest of ya'll in language stuff. Right now I am just LOVING how I can ask him questions other than yes/no/name-an-object, and sometimes he can answer them! (Though if he's not sure what's being asked, he picks a color and uses that as his answer- this leads to some pretty funny conversations with friends of ours who haven't figured this out.) We are able to have little conversations now. It just makes me feel all warm and gushy inside to be able to actually chat with my sweet kiddo.

Elsanne- I really hope that trip goes well for you. It sounds like a lot of driving, so I am REALLY GLAD you have another adult coming with you. Otherwise, I am sure I would go insane!

Sherri- I also love the semi-camping experience. Oregon has lots of cool Yurts. Hooray for warmth when you need it, and a roof when it rains! I've done my share of roughing it in places where you have to dig holes for your own poo, but with two little kids in tow, cabins rock!

TOday is my day for the exclamation point, apparently.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Ferny is our goddess of the evening!! (or early morning hours!) How cool about L's language! The color thing makes me giggle--cutie!

I'm tired...that's all. Not a very goddess o' the morning type post, but oh well!

C is excited that school starts next week, but doesn't quite get that it won't be the same class. They have an orientation on Wednesday and then start Friday. She starts with her new riding instructor on Saturday and we'll see if she gets a new horse too. She's a bit bummed that she's outgrown her hot pink cowboy boots so I'm keeping my eyes out for a replacement pair.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey ya'll - I can't remember if we were discussing this here, or if it was another board, but I'm looking for a clock for Lily that will tell when it's ok to get out of bed. Like a little sun pops up or something. Anybody know where I can find one? TIA.

Fiddle - cool about the potty! It sounds like he's on his way. We have to get together sometime - I'd love to see both your growing boys (and you).









The plot thickens in the tile story. I had a neighbor come over last night to look at the area and give me some tile ideas; he's a carpenter and does a lot of remodeling...he said the whole area around the shower should be gutted and replaced, new plumbing, etc. Arrrrgh. We don't need this right now!







: I was hoping to just put new backer board and tile in, not remodel the whole bathroom.

DH gets in late late tonight. Looking forward to having him back.

Sarah


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sarah--she's a smart cookie, maybe just a regular one and set the alarm to go off at a sane hour like "seven oh oh" and show her how to turn it off?? C is big into clocks, time, numbers but still is up with the chickens.







:

We got quoted something like $600 to redo the plumbing, but haven't done it as we're gutting the whole bathroom in Feb. anyway. Hope you can find a fix that isn't too $$!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, the thing is that she sometimes wakes up at 7 am, and sometimes 9...we'd like her to sleep until at least 7:30 (or not wake DH up until 7:30 - I'm usually up and gone by then) and not be wakened by an alarm. So we need something visual that lets her know it's at least 7:30, but I don't think she's quite at the stage to look at the clock that says "8:17" and figure out that it's past 7:30, kwim? Maybe. We could try it, I guess. I was thinking that there had to be a clock somewhere that showed a sun past a certain time, then a moon, or whatever. And that you could set it to whatever time.

And DH would do the plumbing himself, but the problem is time, time, time (or lack thereof) and the fact that we only have the one bathroom and we've been restricted to baths only for 3 days already!

Hey, the thread is all about me today!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

There's this, but only sold in England and ouch on the price!

Maybe just hope for 7am or later and tape a pic of a seven or an eight next to the clock's first digit and tell her that's okay? It's that or have her assemble a 64pc puzzle before she wakes DH.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Aha! A nightlight on a timer (see the comments). I think that would do it.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

ORRR you could get a clock with rotating hands and tie a piece of yarn on the short arm. put a sticker by the 7:30 spot and tell her she can get up when the short arm goes past the sticker









i feel your pain on the bathroom front. our bathroom needs to be gutted and that is pretty hard to do when you only have one bathroom. did i write on here about the 'water noise' we heard about a month ago? we thought our neighbor was watering her yard, but no. it was water spraying almost up to the ceiling in our bathroom for about half an hour before we tuned into it. thankfully it was just a loose connection on one of the pipes to the clawfoot but i think any of it could actually 'break' at any time.

we have the same problem with our stagnant pace of remodeling....doug has no time. he also adamently refuses to pay anyone to do anything which kinda irks me. although it is sensible. i just want back stairs before winter hits!

ferny - that is great about the pottylearning and cute about the conversation colors







and i was thinking about your vacation dreams and we might be able to work out a drive to LA together sometime. the way plane tickets keep going up i think we are going to end up driving down to visit family more than flying.

i'm not very creative in my 'because' responses. granted i usually engage in long explanations and conversations before i resort to the BECAUSE!!







: my mother in law keeps telling me that isaac talks like an adult because i talk to him like an adult. how else should i talk to him??







:









i am hoping to go grocery shopping for the weekend getaway before i get isaac from school today. i feel sneaky but MAN he loves those stupid race cart things. i can't wait until ebin is big enough to sit in them with isaac because that will be fine. right now if i get the race cart i have to sling ebin and he gives me major neck ache. i told doug we were going to go shopping all together tonight but i think i'll just go when ebin wakes up.

hmmm.. he started crying right on cue after i typed that


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

ooh...nightlight on a timer! I might have to try that with just a regular light and see how that works.

Jstar--our bathroom is an only as well and I'm probably going to a hotel or taking the kiddos to my grandparents house for 3-4 days until it's workable/usable.

looooooong day here!

Any weekend plans yet? We're taking the girls to a fair and I'm looking forward to some greasy fair food!







: and letting them have fun on the rides. Maybe C won't be scared of the animals this year like she was two years ago when we went!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey all, I am home with the two kiddos on Thursdays and Fridays now and it's a little







: Not bad, just a lot if I let myself think about it as a day off.

Our weekend plans consist of me working Sat/Sun then having a friend over on Monday for lunch. She's sticking around through afternoon naps so Alison and I can go out to a movie. We are so excited!

Anywho. I really am just saying hi


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

my latest response to the "Why"s...

"Because it gives us something to talk about."

No, it ain't perfect... but it breaks up the monotony because they have no idea what to make of it yet. And I chuckle every time I say it, which resets my sense of humor, which is worth a million dollars at least. It keeps me from engaging, but keeps me from ignoring, and for the moment it's working... we'll see how it goes next month!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello from the current evening goddess







:

Bathrooms: OK- here is the ONE time it rocks to be living in a tiny 2-bedroom apartment: when our bathroom leaked and got moldy behind the wall, we just moved upstairs! Cost to us: $000.00









It is soooooooooooooo cool that C gets to ride horses as therapy! I'll bet it's good for emotional health as well as physical health. Animals rock.

Sarahbee- yes, I would love to get together. I'll probably have to wait and call you next week- tomorrow is swamped. About clocks: I think you've come up with a great solution. When L was doing the early wake-up thing last year, we bought an expensive CD alarm clock and put in soft guitar music for the alarm. If he was tired, he slept through it, but he knew there was no mommy milk until the guitar music came on.

Jstar- let me know if you ever want to rent a van together and take a road trip to L.A. I'll have to compare it to the price of a train with babe-in-arms, but I have a feeling the group van trip would cost about the same, and be way more fun.

Gripe of the evening: our insurance coverage for our floundering company just changed, and the company didn't tell us, and now we have to pay the first $500 of feeding therapy for the insurance year, then copays after that.







:







:







: Why is it that we're paying $450 a month for insurance coverage, anyway? We got a bunch of unexpected medical bills, and I think I'm gonna have to ask my pops for some money help. I hate doing that- it makes me feel like I'm still a kid, but I know he's more than happy to do it. Sigh. I guess this is my moment in life to learn again about humility.

Hi Lisa! Cool that you get a date!









Off to do the dishes- fun, fun.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Goddess o' the Morn here!

Love the answers to the "why". Sol is not there yet, and I have to admit it's one of my pet peeves although I will answer (other kids) as long a) I can stand it and b) there is anything worth saying.
I especially love "because it gives us something to talk about".
lolololol

Weekend plans: I give a dance class on Sunday. No labor day here. but next Monday I am in Phoenix driving my new car!!! wahoooo!

So excited. Need to book my ticket.

Sol just used me to climb, putting her hand on my shoulder, and said, "I feel tu bones". She has a total grasp on the bone thing, which surprises me, being as they are so "undercover" so to speak. Now, she's drawing next to me with her vegan-nun-approved waldorf crayons.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

because it will give us something to talk about







i'll be trying that one this weekend

beth - we wouldn't even have to rent a car if it were just you & W and doug didn't go. i figured out last week that i can fit 3 carseats in the 4runner (groovy). and with my new life of more free time i may end up doing trips to visit family without doug. bakersfield is 90 miles from LA but i also have boatloads of family in LA i haven't visited. i didn't get down there on this most recent trip although my grandma came up to bakersfield for 4 days. i have this strong urge lately to move to LA so maybe a trip would cure me









i just drank coffee after not drinking it for a few days. weeeeeeeeeeeeee! i need to get packin around here. i am far more organized this time than our camping trip a month ago at least.

i got a lot done this week on the work-from-home front. i installed software and configured the printer on this laptop. boooring! and created my first 2 invoices which i will mail today. why do i feel wierd about that? i debated all week about incorporating or not and have decided not to right now. it is easy and cheap to incorporate in oregon but i don't want to pay for corporate tax preparation i decided. a friend of mine who is a graphic artist is creating business cards for me and i'm excited because they're gonna be cute







i have a meeting scheduled for 9am tuesday but i haven't heard from my babysitter yet. fingers crossed she gets back to me today before we leave.

i just have to say ebin is so sweet in the morning







and isaac was on such a mean streak last night i *hope* he is sweet this morning.

happy labor day weekend ya'll!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow, I totally forgot it's Labor Day weekend. Well that's cool - we're not going anywhere and also the loud kids on our street will be in school on Tuesday!









SO glad DH is home!









Lots of projects to start and finish...

S.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Hey y'all. I'm at the keyboard, nak while looking for interesting pickle recipes. (Doing some therapeutic kitchen stuff this weekend.) My mom is here, being supportive, helping me can, etc. Yea, Mom.







:

Count us in the "need to do expensive bathroom repairs including plumbing" camp. Ug.

Ug, sorry about the insurance thing, Ferny. I'm in an anti-insurance mode right now...


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Link to new month's thread...

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...75#post9069275


----------

